# Interesting Plates You've Seen...



## Detail My Ride

Come on, share with us your wierd, wonderful and cool plates you've seen 

MY55 AUD - Audi A4 Cabrio

V8 GRR - Aston V8 Vantage

Looads more i've seen but can't remember


----------



## Johnnyopolis

P1 LOT - Cant Think what he does....

S11 YNY - Sure this is local to me


----------



## foxy

I saw a white Skoda Octavia taxi on the M60 with the plate T4XAY

Genius!!


----------



## waxworks monster

Had a very enjoyable hoon on the M40 last week with bright orange Lamborghini Diablo vt with the reg V12 :3ULL - (V12 BULL)


----------



## Alex L

just a few:


----------



## cupra-matt

d161tal, D161TAL, DIGITAL.... guy owns an electronics company.


----------



## parish




----------



## Dave KG

P1 NTS - owned by a publican

K1 NGS - most expensive number plate, sold for near quarter of a million

I would really like the number plate D4VES (Dave's), but its too expensive and also already bought...

Parish, these plates are hilarious! :lol:


----------



## King Eric

F1LMS on a Bentley near me

I have a pic of one on an ML I will post in a sec, followed it yesterday


----------



## Alex L

Dave KG said:


> K1 NGS - most expensive number plate, sold for near quarter of a million
> 
> :


I'm sure there was one that sold in Hong Kong for about 600K, it was '888 (the number 8 is considered very lucky in china/hong kong)'


----------



## Detail My Ride

Alex L said:


> I'm sure there was one that sold in Hong Kong for about 600K, it was '888 (the number 8 is considered very lucky in china/hong kong)'


XXX Sold for £500k a while back


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

i have seen a few 1st is B16BMW BIGBMW and G111LTY reads GUILTY

tho the one i want is GAV1N GAVIN


----------



## TriBorG

I used to be a driving instructor and have the Plate P4SED.

I now work in computers and have PC5 4 YOU


----------



## cna1406

I saw VINYL on a lamborghini gallardo the other day


----------



## parish

I've seen a car round here L8 VER with a coloured screw in the middle of the 8, a Merc 'vert with H1 5EXY, and was passed on the M5 a few months ago by a Volvo XC70 with the plate SHA 10M - oy really liked that moy dear 

I've also read that AutoGlym own the plates POL 15H and WAX 1T :thumb:

Someone posted this on another forum. It's around Chorley in Lancs. Would appeal to a certain Scottish Gentleman around here methinks:









A couple more....


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

my mate johns is J11HNL


----------



## Iain Pitstop

B1 on a Veyron in Formby...belongs to the man who built Beetham Towers in Manchester!!!


----------



## King Eric

Here is the best I have seen to date, very recently taken as well!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

im sure i know that road give me a hint lol


----------



## lee9

Alex L said:


> I'm sure there was one that sold in Hong Kong for about 600K, it was '888 (the number 8 is considered very lucky in china/hong kong)'


I owned 888NAL a few years ago, just let it go with car in the end and the buyer soon changed it for 3GO.


----------



## tompinney

Saw '12 C' on a Polo (or similar) I think it was recently down near my folks place.

Then coming back up to Guildford on the A303 a couple of weeks ago I followed a VW Toureg (sp?) with the reg 'M1 EOW'.


----------



## TUBS

Around Dundee I see a great plate all the time, 9US as in GUS must cost a pretty penny !!


----------



## killerferret666

BL03 JOB is one Ive seen on yellow corvette which 2 women were in near london a couple years back also;


----------



## Timmo

we had (they stil have) N15 ANS on our demo truck att he nissan dealers, 
saw ASP1C on a white bentley in london when i was a kid, there was a taxi company down here called allen Best taxi's and he had A13 EST on his plate! And my Pops mate has M1RVY (called Mirvyn) on his car, although shame it wasnt on a P plate!! and there was a guy who had BR1 and BR2 (brittish rail tried to buy them of him once!) 

8 as in the number 8 on its own was and iirc is still the most expensive plate ever sold which as pointed out up a few in in honk kong on a fleet of rolls. taxi's!


----------



## beardboy

There's a Bentley near me, that's owned by a solictior and his reg is LE55 TAX.


----------



## Car Key

*PEN1S* or *PEN15* (can't remember which). Once owned by ex motorcycle/truck racer, now Moto GP commentator, Steve Parrish.


----------



## PaulV

Came up behind EV04 EVA on the way home tonight. You can probably guess what it was on


----------



## OrangePeel

Seen a white 911 with a white leather interior in Glasgow once with the plate
*M1 LKY*


----------



## NickP

Alex L said:


> just a few:


May have been worth him checking in the dictionary how to spell impractical before having a plate made up :lol:


----------



## silkmeister

Up at the golf course a couple of weeks ago and saw P5ALM, and yes they did have the fish thing in the back window


----------



## Matt D

Vauxhall used to have CAV 16V on the transporter for the cavalier BTTC cars

M5 on A1 yesterday - M5 OR MG (wonder what his other car could be?)

Harrier pilot at work used to have V5 TOL (VSTOL - Vertical, Short Take Off / Lift how the harrier jet fighter is described)

Myself - M11TT D on retention


----------



## Z06-Goose

3M TA3 (thru a rearview mirror: EAT ME) 

another one seen in California a convertible bimmer driven by a blonde...the plate read: _WAS HIS_ 
figured it was a nasty divorce. LOL!!!


----------



## Alex L

NickP said:


> May have been worth him checking in the dictionary how to spell impractical before having a plate made up :lol:


type in 'burnin' into the search function, you'll soon understand why :lol:


----------



## Timmo

just remembered a plate of a pimped out rangerover P15TOL! rang a mate instantly as he's Big into his shooting and htought he may know him!!! 
looked good though!


----------



## MX5Argie

I want EDD1E but a bit expensive: 325,000 quid


----------



## charliecroker

APR 4T on a bmw 330 in wareham, ive been told its his initials...but 'A PRAT' on a beemer??? (no offence to beemer owners)


----------



## Ronnie

we have BAG 62 on our SL.....

Best one ever FU2 on a Roller in the south of France many years ago!!!


----------



## GAZA62




----------



## sean m

my brothers honda civic type r reg reads ;

T21YP R


----------



## 306chris

I've heard that there should be BO55 MAN available, but the one i'm sure must exist and i would like, but never heard about is CHR 15


----------



## EddieB

My mate used to have J4 CXO

Cost him 250 quid, flogged it when he moved to the states for a couple of grand I believe!


----------



## MX5Argie

saw once:

BUS4DAD

Not my type but good for the breeding folk:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stampy

There is a plate I wanted.."S74MPY" but it was already taken, so got "S17MPY" instead 

Have seen a Ferrari with V8 WOW on it


----------



## dw0510

Alex L said:


> just a few:


Burnin Bournemouth Alex?!

I've seen TT53 TTT Audi TT!!!


----------



## paddy328

There are 2 cars near where i live with PRAI5E AND MI55ERY on them. Also there is one with 09.

You see loads in stratford, like S HERO, MORI55Y, LOU15A, VILLLA, B1RDS

Cant remember any more.


----------



## d6dph

Autoglym do own WAX 1T and POL 15H, They quite often come to our shop to deliver our stock in them.

Guy that used to own the local audio shop has RAD 101 (Radio 1) and the mayor of braintree has F1 on one car and 1F on another


----------



## silkmeister

seen M9FYA (the 9 was made to look lie an A), L100NEY (where the 1 was feint) and P2UGS today on my travels


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

in bradford town centre, lambo diablo (A11OYS) I used to" baby sit" this car on a saturday night when working on the doors, OT sorry !!


----------



## Autovogue

a local audio company have BA55 SUB


----------



## Moddie

ive seen "M3 O BOY" and "2VV" on a landrover defender!


----------



## ahaydock

"A 5UB W" on a Subway van in Bath today!


----------



## Sisson

ive got S150NN on my mondeo. as my last name is SISSON

Have seen:

W 800BS
T1 3VOM [read MOVE IT backwards]
BOO 800
RAD10 3

Can't remember any more


----------



## AndyC

250 GTO  

B16 JAY (18 stone bouncer mate of mine called Jason)


----------



## Autovogue

just thought of another of some one i know B16 CLT :lol:


----------



## gsd2000

Around Derby some time last year i saw an impreza with the plate 800BS with a blonde driving


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

on a chaved up nova B19 PKR !!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Someone @ one of the local radio stations has R4DTO with the T cut down to look like RADIO 

And a mate who's nickname is Big Fur has...unsurprisngly B19 FUR


----------



## Huw

King Eric said:


> Here is the best I have seen to date, very recently taken as well!


That used to be on a knackered old Range Rover in the Wokingham/Arborfield area. A letting agent in Reading has LET8Y & 50LD.


----------



## CK888

Saw 'LUV 1T' black Merc CLS on the M4. 

A while back iirc, a red Dodge Viper 'WOW 110T'

BMW 840i 'BEN 15' (something like that) around Swindon.


----------



## parish

Come on then, who would seriously like have this reg. no.?

A snip at £100k


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

this is my plate







:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## parish

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> this is my plate


:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Autovogue

sme people


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

well what can i say it didnt say reg plates lol


----------



## ChrisH

Got a few cars on Guernsey plates, just numbers not really anything special.
We've also got C1HYM, C2HYM, J2HYM, HYM4N and MAY50.
Yup were a bunch of number plate slags.

Girlfriends got EG5 which was her grandparents.
and,
I've seen K9 VET, guess what his job was.


----------



## Wozza

A few years back, a friend of my was buying a new Fireblade (Urban tiger colours  ) , he was checking out reg numbers and could have had 
M15ILE (for about £600 all in) but he couldnt afford it. He now kicks himself regulary when I remind him how much it would be worth now.
My other halfs plate is S002ANE, guess her name.


----------



## haxbyscoobs

CRA 1G

On a pink porker i want that plate!!!


----------



## Benskett

I want N15 PDY

N15 for the model of the Pulsar and PDY for Paddy, which is what everyone calls me even though my name is Ben :lol:


----------



## ncd

You can check who (well ok what car) has got _YOUR_ number plate here...

https://www.mycarcheck.com/

Someone with an S-Type Jag has mine. DAV1S (my surname)


----------



## riz

my dads number plate is 
GDB 647 looks like gob and he was a dentist


----------



## 309Goodwood

killerferret666 said:


> BL03 JOB is one Ive seen on yellow corvette which 2 women were in near london a couple years back also;


I was gonna use that one BL03 JOB !!!!:lol: 
I met the owner as they are next door neighbours to my mates dad, they also own a yellow dodge viper and a lambo diablo !! Nice collection of cars !!


----------



## Daffy

R111 NED RUINED - Veyreon
BMW 1 - 750 BMW 
A 430 FER - Ferrari 430
911 HUL The guy that supplies the 911's to mags for testing.
R32 VAG and R32 GUY - Golf 
GT 03 DAN - GT3
A 328 GTB/ GTS Ferrari 328

Can't think of any more at the minute


----------



## Daffy

C4 RGT - Carrerra GT


----------



## mk2

Speedsix from various forums (not sure if it's the same one as on here) has or had UR02SLO. Used to be on a tvr tuscan, not sure about these days though.

V10 WTF is on a spanking new black M5 at my old workplace.


----------



## Iain Pitstop

mate of mine has V8 WTF going onto an RS6+


----------



## hesslevtr

ev 07 bye on an evo fq340


----------



## Auto Finesse

one of my custys has a load of lorrys with *** PAT on every one

i have J13 WAX (JB WAX) on my van had that since i was 21


----------



## A20 LEE

The was a black polo on the VW show scene with the plate W4 XME spaced to read WAX ME.


----------



## deej

We have T30 DAN, J14 TAN, A11 TFJ and A1 MTJ


----------



## Moddie

Theres one on an Integra Type R 

R4CE U


----------



## Coxy914

cna1406 said:


> I saw VINYL on a lamborghini gallardo the other day


That's the chap who owns Hard to Find Records in Brum!:thumb:


----------



## kevinmcm19

lux 1 in luton on a CHRYSLER 300c


----------



## riggsy

my old mans on his Evo in oz..
MAN UTD1 need I say anymore!!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Coxy914 said:


> That's the chap who owns Hard to Find Records in Brum!:thumb:


Yep certainly is! :thumb:

Legend at Dj'ing


----------



## buffingbrummy

ive got J14NJN it reads J 14N JN sad i no,but at least i dont forget my name as often :lol:


----------



## dolman

rollys roce in black P8SH
BLACK RANGE ROVER HSE P5YCO

the guy owns both!!!


----------



## s-line

S 59ERM - Early 996 with some dodgy font for the plates


----------



## ChriS3

I've seen G60 VV on a very nice G60 VW 

Oh, and R5 AWD on a high powered all-wheel drive Audi.


----------



## dubberz

L4MBO - Lamborghini Murcielago.
911T - Porsche 911 Turbo.
R4NGE - Land Rover Range Rover Vogue Td6 Aut.


----------



## Mark M

Dave KG said:


> P1 NTS - owned by a publican
> 
> K1 NGS - most expensive number plate, sold for near quarter of a million
> 
> I would really like the number plate D4VES (Dave's), but its too expensive and also already bought...
> 
> Parish, these plates are hilarious! :lol:


The number plate D4 VES is owned by a guy in Bothwell outside Glasgow.

It was on a Boxter last time a saw it.

In addition. They had a Bentley with "RON 1E", XKR with plate, SLK with "S4 RAH"

SLK and Boxter were the kids cars!


----------



## gsd2000

I remember seeing the plate B3AST or something very similar on a black diablo a few years back in notts


----------



## riz

Wh05 Bad


----------



## shane_ctr

I used to have the plate

C10RSA on my CORSA


----------



## Peach

My ideal plate, P3 ACH is up for sale at the moment.

Anyone car to lend me £20,000?


----------



## BenW

Matt D said:


> M5 on A1 yesterday - M5 OR MG (wonder what his other car could be?)


I walk past that guys house every lunchtime, car hasn't been there for a while. His son has a proper chavy corsa in white with red brake drums :lol:

I saw 'R1' on a rangerover the other day, must be one of the most expensive plates around?

DB1 or DB01 - Beckhams bentley
B01 LOX (******) on a mitisubishi pickup
PIGS P on my dads mates BMW 7 series
C4AIR (Chair) on a range rover
H1 5EXC on an old BMW convertible


----------



## rahrah

saw FLA5H on a pearl white lambo gallardo spider in yesterday..flash is an understatement!


----------



## RS-steve

My mate owns the UK's fastest Focus RS ( perf ford timed) an his plate is 
R5 0F RS 

Once saw P4Y US on a white van


----------



## Scud

I personally got S11 CUD.....Misses werent happy cos it was better than hers..lol


----------



## [email protected]

At our local Ferrari dealer there is a something or toher model number in red (only seen the back of it) and it has the number F45T CAR and their delivery truck has the plate EAT 911T


----------



## 306dean

that skyline gtr (n80 gtr) was having a photo shoot done where i work the other week....i opened the door and saw it...must say i lost some juices.


----------



## Ant GTI-6

PH 05 TON on a VW Pheaton in a village near me

I did like the plate on the met grey Pug GTI-6 that attended the Leeds Demo day, plate was GTI 6








Shauns Focus St has a cool plate on it too:thumb:


----------



## Beeste Jnr.

I saw a Porsche 911 with 'I 8 TAX' on it. Thought it was pretty gd


----------



## parish

BenW said:


> B01 LOX (******) on a mitisubishi pickup


That must be an '8' not a 'B' or the '0 'must be an '8' (with a screw in the middle) to be a valid UK reg. but neither 801 LOX or B81 LOX are on a vehicle according to the RAC.



[email protected] said:


> At our local Ferrari dealer there is a something or toher model number in red (only seen the back of it) and it has the number F45T CAR


Again, that must be FA51 CAR (with strategically placed screws) to be a valid plate, but according to the RAC that number is on a DB9.


----------



## 182_Blue

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Shauns Focus St has a cool plate on it too:thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb:,Thx, i kinda like it too


----------



## [email protected]

parish said:


> That must be an '8' not a 'B' or the '0 'must be an '8' (with a screw in the middle) to be a valid UK reg. but neither 801 LOX or B81 LOX are on a vehicle according to the RAC.
> 
> Again, that must be FA51 CAR (with strategically placed screws) to be a valid plate, but according to the RAC that number is on a DB9.


Unless its on a fancy garage plate, i dont know, i have the picture on my phone come to think of it i think its F457 CAR hmm that doesnt show either, god knows


----------



## parish

[email protected] said:


> Unless its on a fancy garage plate, i dont know, i have the picture on my phone come to think of it i think its F457 CAR hmm that doesnt show either, god knows


Possibly, although it could be FA57 CAR but that won't be legal until Sept.(?). Dunno whether you can buy numbers before they are legal?


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

RUD1T,(audit)was on an rs 2000,circa 1979,used in 90's re-launch of said car with a rocky theme to the tv commercial ,the owner of the car was an asian lad in leicester who was an accountant by profession ,they flew the car to the states to make the commercial ,look closely as its plate is deliberately obscured 



 this car won best of class at countless rsoc concourse events in the early nineties


----------



## *MAGIC*

elm st - staines middlesex (nightmare on elm st.)
mi muf - heathrow 
bi6 vw - mate next door
b19 vlt mine


----------



## [email protected]

Sussed how to get it from fone to web, perhaps this make it clearer all barring the fence obviously.


----------



## burns863

Saw DB9 on a DB9 (would u believe? :lol) travelling down the M56 near J12 a couple of months ago :thumb: Wouldnt like to imagine how much it cost!


----------



## parish

[email protected] said:


> Sussed how to get it from fone to web, perhaps this make it clearer all barring the fence obviously.


Must just be a plate for the showroom - it certainly looks like F451 or F457 neither of which are on vehicles.


----------



## Naddy37

some git in an alfa has M4 LOS.....

No chance of me getting that one...:wall:


----------



## Coxy914

I'm sure there are many people in the VW scene who know the Newbiwe with the reg* PU51RUB *on it!!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

spotted today, bentley conti. gt, " 5ONG " = song 
C11 ASE ,(with fixing screw between the one's ) this belongs to Lorraine chase of emmerdale fame ,lives down the road


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin




----------



## Clark @ PB

There's a range rover that goes around here and its something like "W33 TAM"

His name's Tom by the way


----------



## freshprince

A1 DON on a range rover sport. 

M4 TOY On an F430

A5TON have a guess


----------



## Epoch

Once saw (many years ago)

TRA1N on a red Merc CL500 always liked that

and A16 NOB on a green Lotus Esprit (with " in the right place)


----------



## alx_chung

Dave KG said:


> P1 NTS - owned by a publican
> 
> K1 NGS - most expensive number plate, sold for near quarter of a million
> 
> I would really like the number plate D4VES (Dave's), but its too expensive and also already bought...
> 
> Parish, these plates are hilarious! :lol:


I am sure I have seen D4VES in Glasgow a lot. I think its on a 911 (usually see flying past me on the motorway.....)
Alex


----------



## Guest

I saw I4M MAD on a focus ST yesterday!


----------



## Richy888

Seen an RS focus with R5 0 YES

An ST with T17NGO with the 17 cut down to look like an a 

Can you guess the colour of the ST??? :lol: 

And my dad has T8 VPC (Triple 8 vauxhall performance centre)
and COL 6v


----------



## ferrariman1957

TE 51 CLE on a Viper I saw at a meet near Virginia water


----------



## Epoch

This morning on the M6

Red Audi A4 - M6 UFO


----------



## MrTurner

Ths is mine - on a Megane 225 Cup


----------



## DarrylB

I frequently see a 7 series BMW with the plate 'IT' must of cost a fair whack!

Oh and my girlfriends is 'L8 FNS'. FNS are her initials and she is nearly always late to where ever we have to be. LOL (Oh and SHE picked it, not me, I just paid for it!)


----------



## whitevanman

taxi in glasgow has CA 51 NOS. also seen GLE56A on a range rover im sure.


----------



## whitevanman

18 ROX is the best plate i have ever seen.


----------



## djohn

Doesn't the comedian Jimmy Tarbuck own COM 1 C [ COM1C ] ?


----------



## Stampy

MrTurner said:


> Ths is mine - on a Megane 225 Cup


My old neighbour has/had "K6 CUP" on his 172 cup  (Blue one with Turinis )

Recently found "RS04 OLL" on an RS4 at work - not sure if the last bits his initials or whether it means "********" :lol:


----------



## ChrisH

That RAC thing isnt fool proof, we have a car that it doesn't show up, and I've known other peoples cars not to come up too.

For instance. we have MAY 50 and it says it doesn't exist.


----------



## corksta

In enfield a couple of weeks ago I saw D15NEY on a Land Rover. Pretty cool, I thought.


----------



## Solaar

There's a hummer H2 round here with VIP KO on it, not sure who owns it. 

We've had fetish & satan (can't remember how they were done) on client's cars before (guy was ownder of Newreg.com).


----------



## thechief

I've seen:

V12 WAR - lambo

ERN 1E - range rover

W4 STE - range rover

V8 LEX - lesus ls400

I see loads of good ones all the time but forget most.


----------



## 309Goodwood

Seen on a Kia Sorento with a family of four !!!!


P15 EAD !!!


I did chuckle ! I wonder how often they get pulled up by the boys in blue for a breath test ??!!


----------



## Scotsbil

Taken at Knockhill circuit a few weeks ago


----------



## blr123

H1 2 U To
UP U 2
M1x Cd


----------



## Daffy

corksta said:


> In enfield a couple of weeks ago I saw D15NEY on a Land Rover. Pretty cool, I thought.


That was for sale in the Times a couple of years ago for £250k. Money to burn.


----------



## jimmas

There used to be a couple of vehicles in stevenage a few years back a mercedes running pen 15 and a carrera running LBO 110X


----------



## Stampy

That "PEN 15" plate was owned by a truck racing champion IIRC?


----------



## thechief

I'm not a fan of illegally spaced plates but I saw W15E UP on an x5 yesterday which cracked me up.


----------



## Car Key

Today I saw: *1 TWO*


----------



## Lee_Wo

I saw J16UAR...and yes was on a jaguar


----------



## uberbmw

saw a Ferrari F355 once with - 4321 GO


----------



## evobaz

This TVR parks in my works car park and the Butchers Van in is from Camelon , Falkirk although I got the picture from their website


----------



## uberbmw

mine:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

previous shape nissan micra, S1 THA (sitha or sithy) yorkshire slang for " see you later" 








............and mine too !!!


----------



## banditbarron

Driving instructor round here has PA55 YEW


----------



## famoussas

One of my neighbours has 355 BAD on his Ferrari 335.

And I once saw the numberplate SLR on an SLR surprisingly in London.


----------



## MK1Campaign

Theres a BMW M5 close to where i live sporting BLA5T.
Ive got B8N VW on my Corrado VR6. Only cost me £300 from the DVLA.





Ben


----------



## Guest

My Uncles got a Saab 93 and its got the number plate OOO 5LAP


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Spotted in West London this week:
Should be on a Merc, but hey-ho!










Lovely G500:










Spotted this on Finchley Road, i'm guessing hubby bought wifey
a present (prolly because he's screwing the nanny):










Jeweller?:










Nice position:










Just lovely, i like black plates on new cars:


----------



## snoop69

Years ago a magement member of Hoverspeed had 190E on her
yes youve guessed it.

I also saw 5 EXY on a Countach at Dovers Eastern Docks &
a chap down my road has a Volvo V70R which used to
have N 4 KED


----------



## scooby73

One of the directors at work has got P3 ORK on his 997 turbo.


----------



## kevinmcm19

my old boss had PON 1 on his jag his name was patrick o`neill
and i seen another jag with C15 SPY must be a fan of the professionals
and LUX 1 on a 300 C at my dads works he work at electrolux


----------



## Frothey

had a customer who was waiting for PH07O** - they were photograhers and were convinced they would get it for £350..... more like at least £2k!


----------



## Richy888

Saw an R8 with V1P DJ and he is the DJ at TALK in southend


----------



## GAZA62




----------



## hutchingsp

Saw "C1" today on an Audi A3.


----------



## kk1966

Both cars in Bicester, Oxford

Saab Aero - A1 ERO

BMW 7 series - MU51C (Tim Rice i think)


----------



## mba

Saw this at the Nurburgring whilst on the Scumball Rally back in august


----------



## Slick 77

saw MU51C PA on a bently this weekend


----------



## m500dpp

saw today YE52 CEx

or YES 2 CEX dont think thy realised what they had it was on a boring vx safira.....


----------



## 190Evoluzione

:lol:
Obviously said 'yes to sex' a few too many times and had to relinquish
a decent car for a bloody MPV!


----------



## juls

evobaz said:


> This TVR parks in my works car park and the Butchers Van in is from Camelon , Falkirk although I got the picture from their website


Inchyra Road????? :thumb:


----------



## Versoman

followed (briefly) a 575M MARANELLO with the reg F1 PRO in black past the mailbox in birmingham very loud very cool:thumb:


----------



## evobaz

juls said:


> Inchyra Road????? :thumb:


Aye thats the very place. Do you work for BP / Ineos?


----------



## chr15barn3s

King Eric said:


> Here is the best I have seen to date, very recently taken as well!


:lol: Ive seen this aswell. Also took a pic on my phone.

5 Series near me - YE5 1 WON


----------



## BOB.T

There's a golf GTI round here that has IIW...he used to have the Is looking like a V but I assume he got told off cos they're straight now!


----------



## mistryn

the only one i can remember right now seeing was "B1G BO55" on a M3


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Seems that TVR owners have all the fun:


----------



## Kev_mk3

there is my number plate which came on the car ( i am not a raciest to put things straight )


----------



## sharpie

range rover in inverness with NES 51E

used to be on a 406 coupe a bookies owner in elgin with BET 1T

years ago a renault espace 3.0l with TRY 1T

my mate has had many a feature car with B16 VVV (BIG VW)

been a few others but cant remember them at the mo


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Way back when, a rather spoilt kid round our way received a new Peugeot 205 1.9 GTi for his 17th. Massive U2 fan.
The plate?

YOU 11


----------



## Petrolhead Matt

Was also a Lambo Gallardo with 'NO 1' as the plate = Number 1


----------



## SimonW

Near me their is a 350z that has "000 4 SEX" Its great!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin




----------



## Car Key

Saw *W4XED* on a Merc A-Class, in Essex this week.


----------



## JayCupra

Saw a Porsche Cayenne last year in Hertfordshire, with the plate T8X ME :lol: Didn't get a pic unfortunately though.


----------



## Scotzett

*numbers*

all owned by same guy in Glasgow , 18ROX (IBROX) ON 380SL, L1THO ON A6,guy owns a print company (lithographic) and YE52 BMW ON M5


----------



## Auto Detox

I saw E66 EGG on a 55 amg yesterday 


I have LO05SER used to have it on a GSXR1000 K5 came across a guy in a yellow Frari his plate was WHO5 BAD ! I just wheelied past him & left him for dead :lol: childish I know but funny as chuff :thumb: 

Baz


----------



## Auto Detox

Car Key said:


> Saw *W4XED* on a Merc A-Class, in Essex this week.


nice, like to get my hands on that


----------



## Auto Detox

190Evoluzione said:


> Seems that TVR owners have all the fun:


WHAT TVR ??????


----------



## Frothey

last year they released PH07 0** for photographers - starting at £2500 iirc

SN08 *** is out (SNOB) and i've already got one cust. with it - she reckons they've also released KN08 *** but I haven't checked.......


----------



## brucie

I'm sure I read somewhere a few years back, some guy bought a regular ford mondeo but with the reg no. of AR53 NAL .. then sold the number plate alone for about £50k!! nice!


----------



## Summit Detailing

F430 FER ...I'm sure you can guess what car that's on


----------



## baxlin

2 BE and NOT 2B are on an Aston and a Bentley. Last saw them (on different cars) in a carport on Chelsea Embankment. Prob still there?


----------



## DE 1981

H38rts was on a hearts fans car.


----------



## isherdholi

I quite liked the TY07 HLX plate which was on the Toyota Hilux used in the Top Gear Polar Special.


----------



## john250505

Ronnie said:


> we have BAG 62 on our SL.....
> 
> Best one ever FU2 on a Roller in the south of France many years ago!!!


Used to be on a yellow e type owned by Fiona Richmond (for those old enough to remember her)


----------



## mattm

I saw ME55Y ME on a black mini the other day.


----------



## Buck

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> in bradford town centre, lambo diablo (A11OYS) I used to" baby sit" this car on a saturday night when working on the doors, OT sorry !!


Yep that's Kahn's car as in 'Project Kahn' http://www.projectkahn.com/index.html isn't it - used to know him when he went to the same gym as me - was on a Merc then....


----------



## Buck

baxlin said:


> 2 BE and NOT 2B are on an Aston and a Bentley. Last saw them (on different cars) in a carport on Chelsea Embankment. Prob still there?


Yup seen them just the other week as my mate drove past with me and pointed them out as he passes there to work every day - they must be worth a small fortune...


----------



## E5XTC

I have E5XTC on my Range Rover !


----------



## Jonsen

EV07 BYE

On a Evo near me. Its on one of those 4x4 style plates at the back too so it reads

EVO 7
BYE


----------



## MX5Argie

in the Virgin carpark there is one: WH1BOTHER, I have to look exactly how it is out together...


----------



## BerraST

Working in Radlett a few weeks back I saw MI5 1 SPY

Mark.


----------



## karburn

The previous owner of my 560SL is a divorce attorney. His plate says "ALIMONY" It now adorns his Z3


----------



## Sam08ST

190Evoluzione said:


> Seems that TVR owners have all the fun:


I first saw that picture and thought "nice girl", theres cum rags on the floor and is that dog shiz on the front of her boot? :lol:


----------



## Monaco Detailer

oooo loads

GT1 on a jag
456 fer on a 456
same for 550 & 355 a collector of cars has or had these
SPL lF on a bentley
I would go in to Afzals but i wont! all i waill say is F1
the list goes on for the uk

ERE 
F328
F430
F355
ENZOF

to name a few


----------



## Monaco Detailer

baxlin said:


> 2 BE and NOT 2B are on an Aston and a Bentley. Last saw them (on different cars) in a carport on Chelsea Embankment. Prob still there?


yes ive seen those as well they still have them by all accounts


----------



## admg1

I saw p15 tof on a 306 a few years ago. It was spaced out to read p15t of.


----------



## Mark raw

P1 Nis


----------



## Mark raw

Sorry Pe N1s


----------



## Tacklebury

King Eric said:


> F1LMS on a Bentley near me
> 
> I have a pic of one on an ML I will post in a sec, followed it yesterday


I used to see this on a rolls in Lightwater, Surrey?


----------



## Scott Harris




----------



## AndyH

Not sure if its been mentioned but Essex County Council used to own F1 and 1F

F1 used to be on a Ford Scorpio :lol: :lol: :lol: Its now on a Merc SLR up north :thumb:

My mate has L33 KRO and his name is Lee Kro which is pretty cool


----------



## Lion

Green saxo heres got R700NEY (or something like that, cant quite make it out from thr pic off my phone lol)


----------



## evobaz

The sample van at my work used to have BPO1L on it.


----------



## zed3

got this link of another forum i'm on

http://carnumbers.piczo.com/?g=27479527&cr=3

few interesting ones on there.


----------



## MR Ray

I'll love to have C L1 N T :lol:


----------



## Petrolhead Matt

R30 TOO on an R32 Golf - thought that was quite clever.

There's an Alfa round here that has 'T1' as the number plate as well.


----------



## asjam86

Guy in Brum has Log 800K on a focus.

jam


----------



## GTste

i saw E4 GAY the other day.


----------



## ash_xt

i've found this one to be a bit intresting...... dont know whether i would have it though, wouldn't really go with the decor to well!


----------



## Sam08ST

Saw K14 NYE on a Suzuki Alto the other day:


----------



## joeturner

Got V12* DUB on a VW lupo GTi


----------



## Bazza155

PR03LMS on a BMW 330CI


----------



## David

i took a photo of a 4x4 with :
B19 GAY on it.

Cant find it on my pc, although i'll have another look.

other ones, my friend has S9EAT - SEAT ibiza

and my own plate - M33 KLR - mckellar (my 2nd name)


----------



## SMV

Mines H20 SMV


----------



## 14N-FR

Saw this on the way back from trax last year:










Best thing about it is the fact that its a standard plate MR 51 MTH


----------



## evobaz

David said:


> i took a photo of a 4x4 with :
> B19 GAY on it.


Wasn't that the one that was set on fire? Was it a black Range Rover? I'm sure it was posted on a thread on here - some neds were spotted on CCTV pouring something on it the torching it


----------



## The Detail Doctor

R 500 Pop, er, on our 500 POP!!!!!


----------



## mitch 106 gti

C1 UNT - Driven by a meat head in a porshe 911!

Have a photo on my phone will try and put it up later!


----------



## extreme-detail

1 of my client`s has AS 1 and has been offered £500,000 for it and turned it down he also has AS 2, AS 5, AS 7 and many more

there is an old metro that is owned by a old lady here with AST 1 also G110 SST looks like ghost

my mate with a yello diablo has V12 WAR  

there is many plates up here that look good


----------



## evobaz

extreme-detail said:


> 1 of my client`s has AS 1 and has been offered £500,000 for it and turned it down he also has AS 2, AS 5, AS 7 and many more


Is that the owner of Applied Sweapers in Falkirk?

My mate used to work for them and sometimes had to pick up customers in the owners Bentley or whatever he had at that time.


----------



## surgemaster

what about this


----------



## extreme-detail

evobaz said:


> Is that the owner of Applied Sweapers in Falkirk?
> 
> My mate used to work for them and sometimes had to pick up customers in the owners Bentley or whatever he had at that time.


nope the plate`s belong to the owner of the biggest fleet of fishing boats in the uk


----------



## evobaz

extreme-detail said:


> nope the plate`s belong to the owner of the biggest fleet of fishing boats in the uk


Ah, I think the plates in Falkirk are ASL* (Applied Sweepers LTD)


----------



## dcl5ah

Ive got V8 DOA (Dead On Arrival) on my black Dodge and OIL8349 on my Corvette.


----------



## paddy328

i saw SEE 54W today (see saw) made me chuckle


----------



## Lion

Saw **07 VXR today on one of those renault people carriers, worse thing is some old tart was driving probably doesnt even realise!


----------



## lofty

AG08LER is still available from the dvla if anyone fancys it.


----------



## tamson

c**cup renault clio on m80 today,not really wanting to post the guys full reg you understand


----------



## Pezza4u

G1GGS

On a Bentley - B19 GUV

Someone near me has one that spells monkey on a landrover but can't remember what makes it up.


----------



## fraz1975

M77 SUX seen today on the M77 :thumb:

And one of the local builders in Paisley has P415LEY on his Merc and the local Arriva Buses have PA51LEY


----------



## evobaz

Seen a yellow TT at Knockhill with a lot of ABT (i think) parts fitted with the reg S70LEN - the 7 had been modified slightly to make it read like STOLEN


----------



## Cliff

Saw a red Aston Martin convertable yesterday with HO 07 SPY very clever


----------



## Fast Jan

I've seen a great one with 'Fast Jan' on it


----------



## Naddy37

Stampy said:


> That "PEN 15" plate was owned by a truck racing champion IIRC?


Yup, Steve Parish.

I'm after getting one with my initials and my late dads initials. Trouble is, if I slap it on my lil Micra, the plate will be worth more than the car...


----------



## matty_corsa

ive seen BIG 1 and the same guy own BIG 2 and BIG 3!!


----------



## TeZ

Seen M3 LOL on a CSL.


----------



## gsd2000

just seen REV 1T on a e46 M3


----------



## parish

gsd2000 said:


> just seen REV 1T on a e46 M3


Don't tell me, it's owned by a vicar into computers? 

/pass my coat someone


----------



## Phil1971

Friend of mine had a Scooby with S 321 BYE


----------



## corksta

I saw P00 2 GET on a sewerage lorry in the Blackwall Tunnel a few years ago, made me chuckle.


----------



## RaceGlazer

Can't beat 130LOX...


----------



## Dan Clark

Seen B 1TCH on a big black jeep


----------



## rilstone

Seen M3 CSL on an M3 CSL!


----------



## Markyt001

Saw this on a Toyota Prius In southampton today:


AC02CUT


Brilliant...


MarkyT


----------



## evobaz

Markyt001 said:


> Saw this on a Toyota Prius In southampton today:
> 
> AC02CUT
> 
> Brilliant...
> 
> MarkyT


Took me a wee while to work it out:lol:

For anyone struggling with it, a Toyota Prius is an environmetally friendly tree huggers car. The plate can be read as A CO2 CUT (CO2 being carbon dioxide)


----------



## Grizzle

Baz ever seen the Range Rover with the plate N88DOG


----------



## GBS

I saw a plate that said "Use To Be His". I hate that plate.


----------



## evobaz

Custom Detailers said:


> Baz ever seen the Range Rover with the plate N88DOG


Na I don't think I have mate.


----------



## Guest

Just seen D1SNEE on an Audi A3 in France


----------



## Daffy

Bailes1992 said:


> Just seen D1SNEE on an Audi A3 in France


D15NEY was up for sale a few years ago for £250K.


----------



## zed3

Theres a boxster round the corner i drive past all the time but noticed the plate on it today,

R3 XOB


----------



## forde

Alex L said:


> I'm sure there was one that sold in Hong Kong for about 600K, it was '888 (the number 8 is considered very lucky in china/hong kong)'


i read about this guy in the paper a couple years ago he was from somewhere in england i could swear it said he paid 500,000 for a plate, the plate was A5 TON and he had it on a v8 vantage i think.


----------



## forde

dcl5ah said:


> Ive got V8 DOA (Dead On Arrival) on my black Dodge and OIL8349 on my Corvette.


OIL8349 is a standard n.i plate, from county armagh, which is where i live yeoooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Coxy914

Spotted an M3 in Penkridge today with* B1MMA*


----------



## davidrogers190

my friend used to have m12 bma, looked quite cool


----------



## zaphod

I'll put it on a Saab, one day. :driver:


----------



## 94Luke

Saw PO RSCHF on a cayenne in poland


----------



## Alex_225

D7UGS on a convertible 3 series BMW. God knows how many times that guy got pulled over. lol


----------



## BerraST

Saw UP05 HDJ spaced out like U P05H DJ on a nice White Audi TT, shame he was listening to Spice Girls - Goodbye, very loud, lol.

Mark.


----------



## Hulk Hogan

My old evo ... "STOOPID" going on the new one soon ....


----------



## lois97

Saw a Porche boxter in Fareham with the plate HA51 LEG Spaced as HA5 1 LEG ,made me chuckle:lol:


----------



## mistryn

BMW 330 CI - 000 5TUD
what made me chuckle was that the guy who was driving it looked 65 :lol:


----------



## Brisa

Local snooker hall owner has/had P0T 147 or something very close.


----------



## andybl

P1 MP1 - Spaced PIMP 1 M3
K1 LOR - Spaced K1LOR Range rover overfinch :doublesho 
KG 8 - Spaced KGB Phantom 
S1 MON - Obvious Porsche 
TAX 1 - Obvious on a lexus LS600 



And my old plate wich I sold A44NDY - A4 4NDY looked like A 4 ANDY 


I could go on


----------



## ryan69

I've seen a BMW X5 around with 9 MPG, sounds about right.


----------



## pampos

a 1980 mazda 323 has a number plate RX8 and of course he didn't choose it : )


----------



## evobaz

Hulk Hogan said:


> My old evo ... "STOOPID" going on the new one soon ....


Nice looking Evo mate:thumb:

My brother saw a Evo 6 TME yesterday with the reg B10MEU and it was spaced out to read B10 ME U:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Walking down to the BP by me last night a RR Phantom pulled out with BAF 7A - BAFTA on it


----------



## rst1990

black cab down my road with T1P ME T1 PME


----------



## 94Luke

SS55SSS - BMW 7 series
H1 1 Lay - Fezza 360


----------



## Maxx?

Every once in a while there is a car can't think of the make but nothing special pretty average has the plate Y1 or something along those lines. 
Must be worth abit surely!


----------



## Sandro

94Nissan said:


> SS55SSS - BMW 7 series


thats the one i wanted :| crap haha

a Masarati Quattroporte pasted me not long ago with the plate SO 05 LOW

Soo Slow

hardy ha


----------



## GTste

i saw a ferrari on the m6 yesterday with the plate FA52EST.


----------



## *MAGIC*

Gaz W said:


> Come on, share with us your wierd, wonderful and cool plates you've seen
> 
> MY55 AUD - Audi A4 Cabrio
> 
> V8 GRR - Aston V8 Vantage
> 
> Looads more i've seen but can't remember


I remember seeing a plate once it was hidden under my roast dinner :lol:


----------



## 94Luke

Sorry, I just had to!


----------



## pooma

BBC 1 on a Rolls in the north east

L4Y ME on a yellow bmw 3 series being driven by a very tasty lady, quite a few years back now though.


----------



## RedeXStylE

A guy on a forum I'm on has UR 02 SLO on his Z4M (Max Power featured).


----------



## pits

the old mans bmw 840 starts M320, might be good for someone who owns a 320 bimma.

the best i have seen was on a renault scenic with a dog in the back "K9 BJS" lol


----------



## parish

pits said:


> the best i have seen was on a renault scenic with a dog in the back "K9 BJS" lol


Of the 2- or 4-legged variety? - but would you want a BJ from either?


----------



## Low_bm

Anus on a merc (A8NUS )


----------



## AJA_528i

F457ERR on R8 at dealership in Crewe


----------



## s2kpaul

Ive seen a all on a old blokes jag cab :S

P11 mps 
&
s1 ags
&
T1 art


----------



## little john

The guy who ran the Bolton Wanderers club shop is caled Alan and had A1 8WFC


----------



## mccalia1

Great thread!

I've seen

WED6E (WEDGE) on a 3 series Convertible
E4RNT (EARNT) on a M3
B11TCH on a C Class Merc


----------



## Alex L

I think I win for this one seen on a Discovery in West Quay carpark in So'ton:


----------



## Buzzsaw

K33P UP on a 360


----------



## evobaz

Alex L said:


> I think I win for this one seen on a Discovery in West Quay carpark in So'ton:


Hasn't that one been mentioned before?

IIRC it was on a 4x4 that was torched and was caught on CCTV


----------



## Alex L

evobaz said:


> Hasn't that one been mentioned before?
> 
> IIRC it was on a 4x4 that was torched and was caught on CCTV


Dunno, but it's on a Disco so still on a 4x4


----------



## dazzo

The plate on my new detailing machine is LXJ 452, from a 1951 motorcycle.
Its on a 1995 subaru legacy twin turbo GT


----------



## Mike V

Few years ago there was a black lambo diablo down south.

Cornwall I think.

Reg: P17Z O5F

Modified to read P*SS *FF


----------



## pooma

Saw C1HAV a couple of nights ago whilst at work on a nice lookin black BMW 3 series.


----------



## extreme-detail

well today i spotted a drop head roller with L4 FTR on it and looked like LAFTR :lol:


----------



## Tacklebury

I have S222 GUN - I like shooting and on it in a competition, best £5 i've spent!

The other half has R12 OEC but spaced to show as R1 2OE C She loves it, only been stopped once so far!!! Yes her name is Zoe C, well until next year when i marry her!


----------



## Versoman

V8 BYE on a 360 in Mailbox in Birmingham


----------



## Serious

Was lucky with mine M700 TLE (Mark Tootle) £250 dvla. Bro has got N700 TLE (Neil)


----------



## dantheman

these are ones i have on two cars i have
also got N666 DEV on retention


----------



## Willber

I saw 5MUG on an Aston AMV8 a few months ago!


----------



## PDK

I have E3 PDK

E= E46
3= 3 Series

PDK = Me.

Seen an M3 with M30 YEH (M3 O YEH)


----------



## chris'svr6

One of my new clients with a very good sense of humor.....


----------



## Jamezm

Ive seen G2 OOD

Would be okay were it not for a 50 yr old bloke going through a middle age crisis!

Mitch


----------



## dal84

yesterday i saw F430 WOW on a ferrari F430 on the M25 in surrey


----------



## 94Luke

AR D1E - Aud Q7 (pronounce it right and it will eventually sound like Audi)
R8 TUF - Aud A6 (Right Tough)
TT07 GEM - Aud TT 
C70 UK - Vlvo C70 (Funnily Enough)
2 SEE - LR Disco


----------



## monkeyboyo

K155 Cnt


----------



## paddy328

that would be awesome.


----------



## Simon01

parish said:


> I've seen a car round here L8 VER with a coloured screw in the middle of the 8, a Merc 'vert with H1 5EXY, and was passed on the M5 a few months ago by a Volvo XC70 with the plate SHA 10M - oy really liked that moy dear
> 
> I've also read that AutoGlym own the plates POL 15H and WAX 1T :thumb:
> 
> Someone posted this on another forum. It's around Chorley in Lancs. Would appeal to a certain Scottish Gentleman around here methinks:
> 
> View attachment 1279
> 
> 
> A couple more....
> 
> View attachment 1281
> 
> 
> View attachment 1280


I know AG own a few WAX plates not sure on WAX 1T though but I WANT IT lol

looking at similar W4 XIT


----------



## Simon01

I Bought my Wife on our wedding K155 GLD meaning KISS and her new initials 

Got me in the good books


----------



## pooma

On a bus at work, NK51UNT and every time I saw it I could only see it like this

*K**UNT


----------



## parish

The local brewery round here - Wadworths of Devizes - have a brew called 6X. Two of the Directors have 6X plates; one is TRY 6X and the other, IIRC, is GET 6X.

The other day I saw H15 HSE on a Rangie HSE.


----------



## S63

saw a ferrari last week, can't quite remember the exact digits but I think it was KE 12, reckon someone on here might fancy that one. Also a Range Rover with LUV 1T.


----------



## jamest

Project Kahn were selling N1NJ4 for £15,000. Can't find it now, assume someone bought it.

They also bought F1 for just over £350,000.


----------



## Coops

Here's a few I've seen / heard of:

B4 CKY - Neil Back former Leicester Tigers players, was on a X5 now on a 911

B16 CAT - seen round Coventry, on a Jaguar !

CHA 551S - Company my Dad worked for, did some work for this company Chassis Developments.

A10 NSO - An F1 fan?

ST08 ART - Did Eddie ever buy this I wonder?

TNT 1S - Head of TNT (Express) had this on his Merc 500. Usually had a comment underneath like "always on time"!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Black Porsche Cayanne in Slough has KI55 JUS owners name is Justine


----------



## The Detail Doctor

My FIAT 500 Pop has R 500 POP on it, I quite like it.


----------



## kennethsross

Alex L said:


> It could be argued that this owner is saying "I've got more money than sense" (the fact that he/she can't spell 'impractical' perhaps backs this up)


----------



## kennethsross

I remember seeing a Range Rover in the mid-70's. It was a promotions vehicle for a major oil company. Registration?

BPO1L


----------



## Snowglobe

SWMBO has V80NNE ( she is called Yvonne)

Mine is P14ETR (Peter)

XR2i has K15 YOO on it


----------



## kennethsross

EVR1L on an MX5. (seen in Glasgow)

Think it must belong to an Avril from Kelvinside - The Glaswegians will get it.


----------



## 66Rob

Saw WE57 HAM yesterday on a RX8 looked pretty good and didnt need any illegal tinkering:thumb:

I would be afraid the car was going to get keyed when i left it anywhere though


----------



## 66Rob

Oh and i saw

R30 TWO on a VW Golf R32, on the M25 this morning.


----------



## chris_calcite

How about this for a photographer?










Spotted on a roundabout in Sandbach, Cheshire. Snapped with a Pentax DSLR (thank God for autofocus). My passenger took the picture Officer, honest! :lol:

C.


----------



## kennethsross

Wouldn't a real photographer have C4NON?

(sorry, didn't mean to start trolling )


----------



## lee.

I seen one in Aberdeen last year with just the word 'OIL'

My mate Dave Mirrey has a good one for him 'M17 REY'


----------



## andybl

M5 EST 

On a Bmw M5 Estate Funny enough 

Andy


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Friend of mine owns a GT3 team called Team 22, he has a 40' Fleetwod Revolution motorhome (RV), the reg is 22 RV


----------



## ron burgandy

U2 on an audi tt convert


----------



## Daniel

Seen in London some years ago PEN 15. Also 123 BOO and MY1.


----------



## zaphod

Here's one from our in-house caterers, with a very suitable and apt mark regularly seen in our works Car Park


----------



## rich67

My mate has an EVO with EVO 4 ASA on it , his name is Asa


----------



## Multipla Mick

Daniel said:


> Seen in London some years ago PEN 15. Also 123 BOO and MY1.


Steve Parrish had, or still has, PEN 15 or PEN 1S.


----------



## FlyingfocRS

B457ARO


----------



## scrapchallenge

my dad has S15 AAB (or as he'd prefer to have it: S1 5AAB) on his saab 9-5 estate. As he's moved to france the plate is up for grabs if anyone is interested btw.

Kirsty


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Saw the PYKIE one in Wokingham a few months ago...class.

I had an M reg Nissan Primera 2.0egt a long long time ago so put
M20 EGT on it, I thought it was really cool at the time


----------



## 94Luke

BET 41T (Bet for it) - LR RR
MUM 1E - Again, LR RR
C110 KER - Merc GL (With a bolt between 11 to look like CHO KER)


----------



## kennethsross

bigcarpchaser said:


> Saw the PYKIE one in Wokingham a few months ago...class.


On a white Transit?


----------



## 94Luke

PYK 1E should be on a Merc ML, I think there is a picture somewhere on this thread of it


----------



## 0004BES

5 O - Lexus In Edingburgh
W15 EUP - X5 in Aberdeen (Changed the plates recently but did have it W15E UP)
0004 BES - My surname is Forbes


----------



## 94Luke

Oh yeah, and I forgot, I saw the plate TAX 1Y on an LTI the other day


----------



## kennethsross

0004BES said:


> W15 EUP - X5 in Aberdeen (Changed the plates recently but did have it W15E UP)


I know there was a while there when Grampian Police were really clamping down hard on any 'creative' spacing on number plates.

Maybe the X5's owner felt a traffic cop's firm grip on his collar.


----------



## 0004BES

kennethsross said:


> I know there was a while there when Grampian Police were really clamping down hard on any 'creative' spacing on number plates.
> 
> Maybe the X5's owner felt a traffic cop's firm grip on his collar.


Always one of my favourites seeit weekly


----------



## Stew

See it a lot as the owner lives near me. 

I know a guy that bought G1PPO for his circa £100k motorhome. His wife wents nuts but it's really funny.


----------



## andyboygsi

RS-steve said:


> My mate owns the UK's fastest Focus RS ( perf ford timed) an his plate is
> R5 0F RS
> 
> Once saw P4Y US on a white van


im sure i see that on a merc estate when i can be bothere to take a trip to hamilton.

always a young guy driving it, i wonder what he does.


----------



## andyboygsi

also a few tasty different cars with the plate g3t us


----------



## DPN

Today i was standing in my driveway and i spotted 

H2 DPN
H4 DPN
H5 DPN

:thumb:


----------



## wozza-vrs

Someone in the car park has a 08 white 911 turbo and 
the reg no. is 911 POW :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Girl i used to work with was called Dione Murphy she had the plate

D10 NEM (Obviously a little spacing gave D10NE M)

I always thought that was really cool, and not too cheesy


----------



## wozza-vrs

My girl friend name is kate swann and her reg is K8 SWN


----------



## Epoch

^^ yep that good too


----------



## kennethsross

RE: P4YUS



andyboygsi said:


> im sure i see that on a merc estate when i can be bothere to take a trip to hamilton.
> 
> always a young guy driving it, i wonder what he does.


Maybe a debt collector?:lol:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE




----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

and mine second name HAWKE obiously:lol::lol:


----------



## Coops

Two spotted on the M5 yesterday during my jaunt to Bristol and back:

T70 UGH - on a black Rangie Sport - TOUGH, TROUGH?

HE08 TAR - on a pickup truck for some road contractors (H.E. Something or other)


----------



## imacwalker

volvo v40, 


"mmm v40"


----------



## adb

There's a driving instructor round this way with "PA55 ERE" - i was following him for ages the other day before it even clicked.

There's also a 4wd of some description going around with "PR07 ZAC" - which i'm guessing is meant to say PROZAC - not really sure why you would want that though???


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

seen a awsome plate in swansea the other day on a van 

PLA 80Y :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3

My new one


----------



## mba

Thats a cool number plate:thumb:


----------



## PWOOD

Not sure about good ones but saw a couple of cars recently with plates ending in FUD. I would getting a private plate PDQ if my plate said that!

Best one I saw was in Edinburgh on an Aston. AM V8. Mind you I would still have had the car if the plate said FUD:lol:


----------



## big-daf

andyboygsi said:


> im sure i see that on a merc estate when i can be bothere to take a trip to hamilton.
> 
> always a young guy driving it, i wonder what he does.


thats the guy who owns gem carpets in larkhall, he has

P4Y UP aswell on his merc slk:thumb: transit sits down at the back of 
london road cop shop at there big stores see them both parked outside 
there caravan/house in there larkhall showrooms car park :lol:


----------



## duckson

A guy i know has GV 1, Gianluca Vialli when he was the Chelsea player/boss wanted to buy it but he told him to do one.


----------



## dale205mills

my cousin has got Y 5AVE but he is a car dealer with to much money


----------



## Chris424

I saw this one - I thought what a , lol


----------



## STEALTH K3

Saw this before on the M4/A4 W33PON LAMBORGHINI MURCIELAGOT


----------



## carensuk

This is mine P888 NES read into it what you see:doublesho


----------



## 94Luke

H1 AMG (HI AMG) on an SLK


----------



## davidrogers190

STEALTH K3 said:


> Saw this before on the M4/A4 W33PON LAMBORGHINI MURCIELAGOT


thats scott alexanders car, he also has 5lr on his mclaren slr


----------



## i want an aero

i saw 80tox today on a merc


----------



## THE CHAMP

I have this plate


----------



## strell

A guy in my village has a subaru and his plate it R4CE U
It is a very nice one also


----------



## evobaz

strell said:


> A guy in my village has a subaru and his plate it R4CE U
> It is a very nice one also


A guy i know had an evo 5 with a similar plate. His was R4CE V


----------



## Abbo1986

In B&Q car park I saw T007H DR, I think he may have been a dentist at a random stab in the dark


----------



## 190Evoluzione

From the past few months in London, mostly taken on my old N95.


----------



## 94Luke

Lol at the Bugatti just sitting on the sidestreet in front of the work site, and that Astons no plate is great, thought those wheels look a bit nasty


----------



## 190Evoluzione

PWOOD said:


> Best one I saw was in Edinburgh on an Aston. *AM V8.* Mind you I would still have had the car if the plate said FUD:lol:


That plate belongs to Aston Martin, and has been used on many of the V8 Vantage Press cars.

Here are some more nice plates:




























Only road car I've ever seen with a tinted windscreen:










As you may have guessed, I take a lot of pictures of parked cars.


----------



## mdk1

An old cliant had a camper van with BED 51T on it.


----------



## sjstrange

Local Porsche 911 turbo with number plate. TIJ 1280, made into TURBO. Sweet.


----------



## 111r

'The' police car in the Island of Alderney has the plate AY 999. 

Over here, I know the guy that has the plate '7' which is pretty cool.


----------



## Original Poster

I have M20DFY (MODIFY) on my car!


----------



## 66Rob

Saw TUR130 (TURBO) few years ago on a flatnose 911, Its now on a Bentley.

One friend has K1 SSU (KISS U) on his MR2 and another just sold L1KEA (L 1KEA or LIKE A) on ebay think he got about £600 for it but he only paid £150 from DVLA.


----------



## Ian D

Car Key said:


> *PEN1S* or *PEN15* (can't remember which). Once owned by ex motorcycle/truck racer, now Moto GP commentator, Steve Parrish.


I saw this for sale yesterday PEN 15 fo £99,995!


----------



## Dazmeister

Ian 20VT said:


> I saw this for sale yesterday PEN 15 fo £99,995!


I actually saw this many years ago on the M1 at a service station on his (Steve Parrish) Merc he had at the time. So I know it does exist - PEN 15


----------



## evobaz

evobaz said:


> A guy i know had an evo 5 with a similar plate. His was R4CE V


Just realised Chris's plate was R8CEV (Race V)

Its for sale - if anyone is interested then he's open to offers


----------



## 94Luke

Saw WH02SAY the other day, thought it was quite clever


----------



## Neil_S




----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

driving home from work yesterday, i passed emmerdale actress lorraine chase in her merc sl 500
C11 ASE with a screw between the ones


----------



## GPS

There's a Fiat Scudo near me with H1 5EYY, with the screw on the first Y to make it look like an X. 

A guy I used to work for has 17DAF on his Range Rover. The truck firm DAF keep contacting him as they want the plate for shows . He also had JEF 60 on his wifes Smart car .

And a bloke who drinks in my local has FVV 1 on his PT Crusier, as his initials are FW.


----------



## Buck

Got passed by a Ferrari F350 last week - reg was G1RLS - driven by a bloke


----------



## Guest

I saw M40 EAT on a Jag. The owner owns a Welsh Black Beef Butcher in Penclawd


----------



## Modmedia

Seen a ridculous one a few weeks ago, can't quite remember it all I know is it would be worth a hundred times more than the 2000 focus it was on!

EZ 1 or EG 1 it was 3 digits anyway... I was like :O


----------



## Bigpikle

there's a guy up the road from me with 

M6RON

but the font of the 6 makes it look really like a 0 :lol:


----------



## Daffy

A Merc round the corner has S55 AMG which is what it is.


----------



## 0004BES

Saw 15 S0 the other day on my travels , looks like is so


----------



## 94Luke

I saw a really funny plate the other day on a Cayenne and lol'd quite a bit.

PU51 EEE (Pussy) when I saw that I just burst out into laughter


----------



## Holden_C04

> Gaz W
> Banned


----------



## banditbarron

Friend used to have 1HM on his RS6. Sold for £250,000 recently


----------



## STEALTH K3

My plate is SWE33T and its up for sale if anyone is interested at a lot less than advetised for here 
http://www.nationalnumbers.co.uk/index.php?cont=search_results_overview_manual&search_key=swe+33t










I saw W33PON in London a few weeks ago


----------



## 94Luke

Holden_C04 said:


> Gaz W
> Banned


Don't bother going there, he should be back next week


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

am in HK atthe moment, saw a range rover with ROCK as the plate


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

*only in the isle of man if anywhere*



306chris said:


> I've heard that there should be BO55 MAN available, but the one i'm sure must exist and i would like, but never heard about is CHR 15


All the manx plates have either MAN or MN in them,I have never seen any other plates with MAN in them. although I was in Macua (near HK) last week and they have MN plates there, which im sure are the same as the ones in the IOM...I thought number plates were only matched to 1 car?


----------



## N8KOW

thechief said:


> ERN 1E - range rover


He had that on his yellow mercy. I've seen these plates boys.

Astin - DB9 - Manchester









Caned - 350z - Clevedon









Hay N8 - A3 - My plate









Jinder - Spur - Bournemouth









Maria - SLK - WSM









Mils - Z3 - Manchester









Reebok - Rav 4 - Warrington









Sally - X3 - Manchester









Thomas - S3 - Manchester









Their - Ferrari - Manchester









Sorry for the poor pictures, taken on my sh1tty camera phone.

I've also seen

5UE - XK8 - Wigan
Y1 - 599GTB - Manchester
CLA55 - RRS - M60
W33PON - LP640 - My apartment car park - Manchester (Scott Alexander's car)
COO11T - 997 Turbo - Manchester
C4RLS - 997 C4S Cab - Trafford Centre
J4NES - X5 - Trafford Centre
V4SEL - Techart Cayenne - Trafford Centre - Darius Vassel's car
T1TUS - RR - Newcastle - Titus Bramble's car
B1 - Veyron
4H - Jag - Bristol
M4SER - Harry's car from Evo - Malborough

I've seen tons more, that I can't remember.


----------



## bidderman1969

cant see the point of 'em tbh, biggest waste of money ever IMO

what really gets up my nose is people who deliberately alter them, knowing its against the law too, but seeing the same ones nearly everyday, knowing they're sticking 2 fingers up at the law


----------



## Monaco Detailer

there is a 599 here at the mo & the plate is FIORANO when i see it i will take a snap.


----------



## Waxamomo

These is a great one by mine, bearing in mind this guy always has lovely cars, he currently has it on a 5 series - M3 5HED


----------



## N8KOW

STEALTH K3 said:


> I saw W33PON in London a few weeks ago


He lives in my apartment building.


----------



## monzablue16v

I saw D1 VER on the back of a Discovery towing a RIB a while back. q111cks on a Westfield and R11DE B a while ago on a Ferrari


----------



## Monaco Detailer

some from round ere!


































there is also

P911 on a 997
P997 on a 997
P996 on a 996
F550 on a 550 Barchetta

plates like this here you can only obtain by knowing someone very high up in the government.


----------



## timmyboy

oldish lady in grantham owned an evo, regd was dare u!
shes got a jag now same plate, dont look quite so good!!


----------



## paddy328

I saw a golf with 5EE SAW on it and also a aygo with A1Ygo


----------



## Archway

L4 Ger !


----------



## [email protected]

there is an Audi round here with V14GRA on it,


----------



## Kap01

Hot! Taken in manchester... had to catch up in order to take the pic!!


----------



## David

my surname is mckellar - M33 KLR


----------



## chris l

seen a few good plates on taxis cant remember they layouts with them but they basically spelled taxi


----------



## David

chris l said:


> seen a few good plates on taxis cant remember they layouts with them but they basically spelled taxi


Plenty in glasgow, one skoda has SNP 1


----------



## dandg

B8 CGT - Bentley continental GT
B168 0SS - Spaced out as it is on the car - B16 80SS - BMW 7 series
H15 RSX - Spaced out as it is on the car - H15 RS X - Ford Escort RS Turbo


----------



## 190Evoluzione




----------



## tom_painter85

Saw T1 MUH coming down the M4 yesterday - not too special after it went past but it looked cool in my mirrors...


----------



## 190Evoluzione




----------



## evobaz

190Evoluzione said:


>


Wasn't that plate on the Silver Merc AMG "BLACK" that Clarkson tested on top gear and raved about?


----------



## Cefd

while in london i saw a AM DB9 Volante, the plate was "AW55OME"; quite liked it


----------



## 190Evoluzione

evobaz said:


> Wasn't that plate on the Silver Merc AMG "BLACK" that Clarkson tested on top gear and raved about?


Yes, because it's the plate MB use on their CLK Press Cars


----------



## iceman98

love this


----------



## fraz1975

Douglas Park - Motor Dealer has or at least had a load of good plates - a few I remember from when I worked on a few Audits at his garages were 

1DP
DP1
N1FTY
F1FTY
A316BMW
A318BMW
A325BMW
BMW8

also most of his coaches have private plates despite his fleet being very young (most less than 5 year old) and not the usual coach company attempt to hide age of bus

LSK & NSK with numbers mainly - inherited a load when he bought over another company thats initials were SK (Name escapes me at the moment) and he has continued to buy them up.

Also seen locally M8 SUX and M74 SUX

Personally private plates dont do it for me, but dont mind seeing a few interesting ones about :thumb:


----------



## rilstone

There's a Merc SL55 that lives opposite my girlfriends with the number "FM 2", The guy's a DJ for radio Cornwall!


----------



## 3dr

saw P1 UMS on a silver S class the other day.


----------



## nogrille

N1CEY on a Mondeo yesterday


----------



## Deanoecosse

Maybe the driver of this Range Rover was having a bad day when he bought the plate!


----------



## Ste T

i saw on a bentley continental R1CH B, now i wonder what the "b" stands for?


----------



## notsosmall

Some one has my dream number on a range rover CHR15


----------



## 3dr

saw FLY 2 1T on a silver 4x4 today, poss a rangie?


----------



## mazda3_daveg

*Bmw H8tr*

Appologies if it has already been posted:


----------



## Willber

I regularly see W10KED (changed to say WICKED) it look exactly the same, it's on a TVR Tuscan. Also theres a Range Rover on my Grandmas street with B16 (BIG)


----------



## nogrille

999 RAJ - Indian Policeman?


----------



## ianFRST

i saw RAS 7A yesterday :lol:


----------



## NIgolf

A99 ATR - 1999 reg Accord Type R


----------



## evobaz

Seen this yesterday


----------



## dawkinsrover

mazda3_daveg said:


> Appologies if it has already been posted:


Hehehehe good one!


----------



## nogrille

M1 CKS on Mick Collards car


----------



## Multipla Mick

nogrille said:


> M1 CKS on Mick Collards car


B*gger... I wanted that many years ago. When the DVLA themselves started selling the plates, if I remember rightly, they were all priced quite low, and I thought I'd beat the dealers to it and reserve that plate well in advance. I think this was in about '92, so three years ahead or so of the plate being issued. So I rang the DVLA clutching my plastic and they wouldn't reserve them that far in advance... beggars  Didn't want to put it on a bike/car permanently though, just wanted to keep it for a short while then make loads of lovely money selling it on :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

I got caught taking a photo of this one in Glasgow, by the owner and his (very) stunning bird...it was on my old mobile, so I will try and dig it out, i'm sure I have saved it:

On a new Aston Vanquish:

J13 OND


or J BOND....

just left like a *** for getting caught "mid snap"

:thumb:

oh and my mates dad used to have A20 OSX - A 200 SX

and I have seen 2 range rovers, presumably both pilots at glasgow airport with reg SKY and FLY


----------



## mazda3_daveg

evobaz said:


> Seen this yesterday


Thats a good un:lol: So much better with a picture!


----------



## extreme-detail

TRY 1T and BET 11T are often seen around here

years ago when i was young i use to see ST 1 about here


----------



## Car Key




----------



## Epoch




----------



## Car Key




----------



## spitfire

*GL45GOW*:thumb:


----------



## Paul_r26

Best I have seen is:

Y1 DOH spaced "Y1D OH"......


----------



## parish

On the way into work this morning I spotted this on a Range Rover

M00 2 MLK


----------



## HairyG

Local to me

200OOM on a Porsche.

SWMBO has got 54 XHK on hers, meaningless but fun.


----------



## 3dr

spitfire said:


> *GL45GOW*:thumb:


that's not a valid reg?


----------



## spitfire

3dr said:


> that's not a valid reg?


Funny you should say that . I was looking at that 15 minutes ago and thinking the same thing. Thing is I'm sure that's what it was and I can't think now what else it could have been


----------



## 3dr

Gl54gow?


----------



## spitfire

3dr said:


> Gl54gow?


 I dunno I know where the car parks up. I'll keep an eye open for it


----------



## parish

GLA 560W with a couple of carefully placed screws perhaps?


----------



## Kev F

RedeXStylE said:


> A guy on a forum I'm on has *UR 02 SLO *on his Z4M (Max Power featured).


?????????????????????????










I got this one on my van......


----------



## Kev F




----------



## 3dr

telavnoitulove is catchy name for you business :lol: "hello, do you do gnitelav?" :lol:


----------



## Kev F




----------



## swordjo

Eastern BMW in Edinburgh have EA51ERN, saw it on a 1 series this morning.


----------



## Kev F




----------



## swordjo

Is that like a blow job from a fat bird?


----------



## Kev F

Probably.........


----------



## Declan

Mate has UD03 SOM on his van*(U DO 3SOM?)*

Also seen H161 RLS *(H1 GIRLS)* on a builders van.

Someone else I know has SCO 77S *(SCOTTS)*on a Range rover.

LOL


----------



## Dazmeister

Saw this the other morning (apologies for blur) near BMW Head Office in Bracknell.

No humour I'm afraid like recent posts but do know it's up for sale if anyone has £50k spare?


----------



## Malcy

Well being new to this site I did try to go through all the pages but gave up at 36, so appologies if these have had a mention already.

When I used to rally there was a guy in the same series who had CHA 1 N on his Volvo...he owned a company that make chains.

I was in Scotland and saw B 7 TCH on an SLK I think it was.

A guy who owns a body shop near me had T 7 PER on a Civic Type R (claimed he didn't realise it when he bought it).

There's supposed to be a guy in Yorkshire (this came from a friend who lives that way) who has BUT 2 on is 911...his wife has NOT 1 on hers..pretty cool if it's true!

A guy at work had N200 SXT on a red Nissan 200 SX Turbo.

And up for auction lately was N 155 ANS, didn't see what it went for though.

I really want M 4 LCY, already gone though


----------



## J50N_Astra

LMAO Someone near me has K9 SCX on a 3 Series Convertible... With a stud on the C.


----------



## evobaz

Saw a nice Aston Martin at Knockhill yesterday with the plate NAP13R. I'm guessing the guys surname is NAPIER. The plate looked really good - and legal


----------



## Guest

Someone near me has the plate "B11SY F"


----------



## kos

C 11 CNT was up for sale recently

i was tempted to by it !!

2000 AL is on one of my cars 

and i've seen F1ASH many years ago on an escort cossy

pair of number plates i have seen are on and Aston Martin BD9 and Bentley in the same drive way

one has 2 BE and the other NOT 2 B, i'll get picture some time


----------



## kos

oh and on a ZM coupe has UR 02 SLO, it wan on TVR previously

M3 CSL on an M3 CSL

E 30 EVO on an e30 M3 evo


----------



## Vyker

I saw a Land Rover Discovery which has the 4x4 box plate it read...

M25
1MPH

Thought that was funny/clever!


----------



## J50N_Astra

Oh and ST03LEN was one too!


----------



## evobaz

J50N_Astra said:


> Oh and ST03LEN was one too!


There's one like that at Knockhill from time to time.

Its S70LEN


----------



## Rickyboy

Was in work last year and had to look away about 3 times to see if I was imagining it.










It's a fake one that somone had stuck onto the car. The funniest thing was though that nobody told him and he drove off about 10 minutes later with reg' plate still on.
________
extreme q vaporizer


----------



## evobaz

Rickyboy said:


> Was in work last year and had to look away about 3 times to see if I was imagining it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fake one that somone had stuck onto the car. The funniest thing was though that nobody told him and he drove off about 10 minutes later with reg' plate still on.


Looks like a photoshop.


----------



## cupraR373

The best one I've seen was on a TVR it read

W33 NOB.......Quality


----------



## evobaz

cupraR373 said:


> The best one I've seen was on a TVR it read
> 
> W33 NOB.......Quality


That belongs to a guy at my work. I've posted it up on here before.


----------



## FHAT 1

cant believe my first post would be on a no' plate thread but here goes

plates i have saw around the midlands

1 KEA on a montego estate
4 KOF vw polo also 4 COF
CAM10N volvo f10/12

used to own J20SSJ to look like ROSSI
now have on my van GB 54EEN for barry sheene

cheers darren


----------



## Gary-360

Here's my own plate, well I had to...


----------



## waynevr6

Theres a few up around Preston like
K1NKY on a mk3 Golf
CLA55 on a Range Rover
U2 was on a silver Mini and on a TT
M1ERC on a Mercedes

Ive got L666UPO on my Lupo GTI


----------



## COLZO

evobaz said:


> Butchers Van in is from Camelon , Falkirk although I got the picture from their website


This is the best reg I've saw especially using the Suzuki badge for the sausages as well!



whitevanman said:


> 18 ROX is the best plate i have ever seen.


:thumb:



Stampy said:


> Have seen a Ferrari with V8 WOW on it


I've saw this reg also. The Ferrari was getting used on a film set.


----------



## Rickyboy

evobaz said:


> Looks like a photoshop.


My complete inability to use any photo editing software makes that difficult. Plus, I already said it was a stick on label on the plate... why the hell would I photoshop it???
________
glass pipe


----------



## Zetec-SS

i've seen

HU53LER on a Q7
N1 8OSS on a BMW
T1 TEG on a DC5
MR 51NGH on a Phantom

few others i can't remember too.


----------



## KRISM_UK

Rickyboy said:


> My complete inability to use any photo editing software makes that difficult. Plus, I already said it was a stick on label on the plate... why the hell would I photoshop it???


I love the negativity on here mmmmmmmm


----------



## RedCloudMC

KN08 SVK

Not mine I hasten to add!


----------



## should_do_more

SLR...on one.


----------



## cotters

LO05 NUT - on a db9 blackwood south wales, heard he's a bit mental


----------



## Starscream

Mine, No prize for guessing my name

Things are a little easier in the US to get a private plate,


----------



## 3dr

B14NKS on a red c0ckster


----------



## robertdon777

V11GGN - On my old mans Saab 9-3 Viggen drop top


----------



## richjohnhughes

while driving on the m4 through Wales i saw a clio, with - 

L15 PTS

then written under said - LIZ - PORT TALBOT SLAPPER

classy.


----------



## PWOOD

AM V8 on an Aston. 

I have also seen a few number plates end in FUD which cracks me up ( scots folks will get it:lol


----------



## richjohnhughes

PWOOD said:


> AM V8 on an Aston.
> 
> I have also seen a few number plates end in FUD which cracks me up ( scots folks will get it:lol


didnt they used to give out "AM" number plates with new astons? i remember from showhere.


----------



## Original Poster

I saw R8 RXX on a grey R8 yesterday, nothing special but still worth a mention!


----------



## 94Luke

90 GO - SLK
777 RRR - bimmer X6
OO07 JEB - Mondy

(p.s. 500th post!)


----------



## David

on a bentley arnage in glasgow:

ONE
1

on a square number plate.


----------



## rilstone

Check this out then.... I thought it was genius.


----------



## Stevoraith

evobaz said:


> There's one like that at Knockhill from time to time.
> 
> Its S70LEN


Belongs to touring car driver Gordon Shedden. Has it on an X5.


----------



## 94Luke

11 OE - Bimmer e46
R1STS - Merc s class
MR 58 - Bimmer E92


----------



## evobaz

Stevoraith said:


> Belongs to touring car driver Gordon Shedden. Has it on an X5.


 I used to go to school with him


----------



## hammy2891

A mates got
M33 ODL,
M330 DL ON A 330ci BEEMER DL being his innitials.

mine is,


----------



## rossdook

BS 1 on a jag up here.

Local guy also has a fair collection of motors with various plates with his initials AS:

AS1 and several others including AS7 etc. If you've got a 599, Gallardo, Bentley, RR Vogue etc then it'd be daft not to...

His wife drives AS2 on a Smart though! :lol:


----------



## Gary-360

Just seen a cracker in South Queensferry this evening, on a white R8: *R8 GTF* (I'm sure you can guess what the GTF stands for  ).

Gary


----------



## evobaz

rossdook said:


> BS 1 on a jag up here.


That'd suit me fine as thats my initials


----------



## 3dr

M1 EVO on a smart for two


----------



## bigsyd

i just got these today... 
for the wife on her TT 
LN 05 DAS = lindas

my van
XL 05 SYD : (being bigger than the average dude)


----------



## alan_mcc

K9 BCK is ours on our galaxy.

K9 as in canine [we own 3 bearded collies]
BCK as it stands for Buckie, the main town right next to us

i like it


----------



## parish

Hopwood Park Services on the M42 was a goldmine for plates this morning. Stopped there on the way to the CCS and saw these.....

S80 PET on a Volvo S80
XJ06 JAG on a Jag XJ6

and the best one

PER 51L on a white Clio - forgot to check whether it was automatic though :wall:


----------



## Audio Advice

*Plates*

I like mine - I wanted a plate with an audio reference and a bit of a Scottish'ism so my wife bought me W33 SUB and I love it.......... very appropriate for my business etc;

Other favourites inc; 2 Porsches I see in Glasgow fairly regularly P155 AFF and P154 AFF, a butcher from Paisley used to have M1NCE - genius!

I like plates that have character and dont necessarily cross reference to the car though. Daft when you see an ML or Cayenne with X5 prefix etc; :thumb:


----------



## 116ies




----------



## mikeyc_123

You can check out all of the number plates to vehicle on the n union web site.. Just type in the reg you want to check and select find vehicle...it displays what vehicle it is on.. AMS 1 (Sir Alan Sugar etc).. its nice to see what your fav number will be on


----------



## evobaz

Iain S said:


> a butcher from Paisley used to have M1NCE - genius!
> :


Thats on a buthers van in Camelon, Falkirk now. I've posted that in here somewhere.


----------



## *MAGIC*

mikeyc_123 said:


> You can check out all of the number plates to vehicle on the n union web site.. Just type in the reg you want to check and select find vehicle...it displays what vehicle it is on.. AMS 1 (Sir Alan Sugar etc).. its nice to see what your fav number will be on


Whats the full web address mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## mikeyc_123

Valet Magic said:


> Whats the full web address mate :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


http://www.norwichunion.com/motor-insurance/

Click on "Get a quote"

Then scroll down a little and type in the reg, then click on find vehicle

Have fun :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR

635 BMW, yes you've guessed it on a BMW 635, this was in the late eighties befoe plates became so popular.

The best I ahve seen though is one in Aberdeen on a Clio Williams, CL 10 which just looks the bees...


----------



## Ultimate Shine

My private Reg is

M 9AUL - PAUL

My pal from my school days Gordon Shedden the touring car driver he has the coolest number plate i have seen on a car

S70LEN - STOLEN

and when he told me he paid £250 for it i just wish i had thought of that.


----------



## TimsBamma

Volvo it was dark so I couldn't see who was driving it.


HO07 SPY

but spaced as 

or H O07 SPY


----------



## leistrum

PEN15 - on a Jaguar XJS some years ago!


----------



## Multipla Mick

leistrum said:


> PEN15 - on a Jaguar XJS some years ago!


Steve Parish I believe, or at least it was a few years ago.


----------



## Simonez

S9MBN -for Simon on my car! 

closest i could get to my name without spending a fortune!


----------



## rossdook

evobaz said:


> That'd suit me fine as thats my initials


I'll ask him if you want, as his wife is my partner at golf.

Word has it he paid £125k for it, so if you had six numbers last night.....


----------



## TRN Ent

I skipped half if this, so, sorry if repeats.
4K
V12 REV
GT5 3S0S
67 KO
470M
Y 11ATE Although there was a screw in the way, so Y HATE

AND F1


----------



## edsel

ncd said:


> You can check who (well ok what car) has got _YOUR_ number plate here...
> 
> https://www.mycarcheck.com/
> 
> Someone with an S-Type Jag has mine. DAV1S (my surname)


 Vehicle Check for TOOSLOW

The vehicle TOO510W, a Porsche 911 Turbo (Coupe), is on our database. To discover its history please continue.

Vehicle Check for 4LFA

The vehicle 4LFA, a Alfa Romeo Gtv (Coupe), is on our database. To discover its history please continue.

Good site :thumb:


----------



## edsel

TimsBamma said:


> Volvo it was dark so I couldn't see who was driving it.
> 
> HO07 SPY
> 
> but spaced as
> 
> or H O07 SPY


 Roger Moore owned SPY1, my initials.

I guess I aint ever gonna get that plate from a scrappy


----------



## evobaz

P4UL WRX said:


> My pal from my school days Gordon Shedden the touring car driver he has the coolest number plate i have seen on a car
> 
> S70LEN - STOLEN
> 
> and when he told me he paid £250 for it i just wish i had thought of that.


I've mentioned that one above. Seen it on a yellow TT at Knockhill a few times. Didn't realise it was Gordons until someone else mentioned it in this thread. I used to go to school with him too:thumb:



rossdook said:


> I'll ask him if you want, as his wife is my partner at golf.
> 
> Word has it he paid £125k for it, so if you had six numbers last night.....


Bit out of my price bracket but thanks for the offer:lol:


----------



## adammm

Few ones from my area 

AG 1 on...a..... Fiat Seicento 

3YA on a x5. Looks like AYE in the mirror.

And the guy accross the road has GT123 on his old merc.


----------



## evobaz

Saw a Range Rover in Edinburgh today with the reg MES5Y. Looked quite cool


----------



## J1ODY A

I've just been through ALL 54 pages & you've not mentioned the one's I've seen:


























I've also seen:

H1 2 MY X - on 4x4
D19NEY - owned by someone I know
H1 2 SXY - M3

& here's mine: (name is Jody & surname begins with A)


----------



## badly_dubbed

saw these that i liked

R5 FOH (audi rs4)
R8 YTD (audi r8)
j11 1upo (vw lupo)


bout it really lol


----------



## cupra-matt

Dale Winton perhaps..

New Range Rover MR04 LEW, SPACED *MR D4LE W*


----------



## moisty

Saw A 16" NOB on a Lotus Esprit a while back, complete with ". Years ago I saw 
ORG 45M for sale on a plate ad too.


----------



## Versoman

recently saw
MU51 PEA
on a van for a mushy pea manufacturer


----------



## picus

I have a girl client with an ML63 AMG with the plate "BTBYAGRL"


----------



## Car Key

picus said:


> I have a girl client with an ML63 AMG with the plate "BTBYAGRL"


----------



## Car Key

Not a photoshop. No doubt belongs to Jodie Marsh


----------



## 182_Blue

Car Key said:


>


lol, i thought it was just me that was confused


----------



## 116ies

Car Key said:


>


Think it means 'bought by a girl'... could be wrong:argie:


----------



## RaceGlazer

ELV1S P is my best local one - on a Fiat 500


----------



## ANDY GTR

we have
S66 DVL (may be for sale soon)
and


----------



## WHIZZER

I spotted 

2 Be on a bentley and next to it on an aston Not 2B


----------



## [email protected]

On Sunday I am sure I saw HO05 BAD on a white BMW .


----------



## Ollie_Escort

The TVR i did the other day was owned by a chap that runs a hairdressing salon and his numberplate was P**ERM


----------



## declanswan

Car Key said:


>


Me too?????


----------



## Deano_2104

My Granda was a butcher by trade so has 3 COW

My Gran is called Shiela so has SHE 91 

Mines D12 VXR


----------



## David

W33 FUD - audi A4 cab

god knows why a guy drives it around Glasgow


----------



## james243

Car Key said:


> Not a photoshop. No doubt belongs to Jodie Marsh


i see that quite often near me - just outside tamworth / birmingham area.


----------



## sanchez

The best one around here is an old lady Ford KA, She's got......SA10


----------



## backzilla

i seen B3TCH today


----------



## Guest

Just saw RM06GAN printed as R M06GAN and straight away reminded me of RMORGAN :lol:


----------



## snellfish

Bloke i worked with had the plate 1 FLY on his M3evo back in the late 90's.


----------



## evobaz

I've just bought EV06 BAZ 

(obviously its not going on the Evo though)


----------



## banditbarron

My local driving instructor has:

PA55 YEW (pass you)


----------



## Puntoboy

There is a Merc in the town I live with FAT 80Y and yes, he is.


----------



## philworrall

A lady in Lytham regularly moves her plate from one expensive car to another.

She has M1 FUN.


Nice

P


----------



## paddy328

The one on the range rover is probably my fave plate ever.


----------



## Scott Harris

PIKEY on a Bently Convertable


----------



## alexo

P4RNO -Gallardo - Guys owns a local lapdancing club 

MY N5X - Chap i know with an NSX


----------



## macca5050

Theres someone local to me with FLAMES, not sure exactly how it is spelt but its very similar to it


----------



## Versoman

some nice cars in the mailbox birmingham yesterday this one had a funny plate too


----------



## dps1973

I once owned B20 OST wish i had never sold the plate with the bike it was on a fzr 400 which was painted in cadburys boost colours.


----------



## ncd

Sat behind one today TW0 8OYS :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

There's a Ferrari 360 in the Taunton area with the plate 'P1K3Y' or similar 
A friend of mine also had a Supra with 'K71LL' as the plate. He used to get pulled over so often it was ridiculous :lol:

I'm currently looking at buying myself 'L500 YDS', it's £245 from the DVLA so not very expensive really and it would mean something to me and would be obvious to others.


----------



## NeilG40

A few years ago I saw L454 GNE.


----------



## Leemack

Versoman said:


> some nice cars in the mailbox birmingham yesterday this one had a funny plate too


Nice F430

The Mailbox is always full of swanky motors...


----------



## Leemack

picus said:


> I have a girl client with an ML63 AMG with the plate "BTBYAGRL"


Beat by a girl ????

:lol:

Nice touch


----------



## egon

I was in getting two tyres on saturday and a bloke came in with a coupe merc C class with T9SER and had made the 9 look like an O. Why would you call YOURSELF a TOSER??
Strange...


----------



## Leemack

egon said:


> I was in getting two tyres on saturday and a bloke came in with a coupe merc C class with T9SER and had made the 9 look like an O. Why would you call YOURSELF a TOSER??
> Strange...


To be arrogant :wall:


----------



## Daffy

S5 on an A6 avant??????
MOR664N on a matt black cross eyed Morgan


----------



## Clark @ PB

A Customer of ours has "G008 BYE" on his M5 :thumb:


----------



## dodgy bob

Y 80DGE on a builders van in the peak district


----------



## chr15barn3s

S20 CCO on my Scirocco  Goes quite well imo!


----------



## Blazebro

I'm on the look out for 

B16 T1t5. I'll be playing very close attention to the woman driving it.


----------



## Coxy914

as spotted today by a friend!!









she did follow him for about 10 minutes till he got away!!!


----------



## tim




----------



## softt

mine reads S60FTT

TT ROADSTER :car:


----------



## keyd

Saw a mini on monday with L R0B Y0U

the L was done so the horizontal part was very short, presumably to look like an I instead


----------



## ArcticVXR

Client of mine has FA57 FKR on an V8 AMG SLK55 :thumb:


----------



## MCZ2047

A mate of mine used to have Hi Saxo(H15 AXO) on his highly tunned VTS, my dads friend used to have M3 0MY on his M3 EVO.


----------



## ncd

Saw *B1 BY U* on a Merc convertable the other weekend. Made me chuckle as it drove past.


----------



## chunkytfg

Saw ST06LEN this afternoon. cool but in a subtle way!


----------



## G105ALY

In London a few years back I saw T331 TUP, but spaced to read T33 IT UP
Then in Manchester I saw 1UTD


----------



## RisingPower

777 WAR on a Phaeton W12 today :thumb:


----------



## adam87

Found these on my mobile








and a friends car


----------



## Edstrung

Was working in Mid Wales and a farm delivery van for meat had the plate MO08 EEF


----------



## T4_ANNI

My neighbour has J1NGS. Gotta be worth a bit esp in Scotland lol.


----------



## Ruth M

MCZ2047 said:


> A mate of mine used to have Hi Saxo(H15 AXO) on his highly tunned VTS, my dads friend used to have M3 0MY on his M3 EVO.


Remember that saxo reg.. N9 TAX spotted the other day  people always mistake my reg for something else


----------



## Auto Detox

Porsche 997 Turbo Cab' white with black wheels reg - POW8R ! 

Looked awesome going the other way on my way home from Cambridge yesterday


----------



## nudda

I saw two Lamborghinis once near Clapham ... the first number plate was *not 1 *and the other one was *but 2*

booooooooom !


----------



## G105ALY

Clark said:


> A Customer of ours has "G008 BYE" on his M5 :thumb:


Im sure that saw this or something v. similar on a Lotus this weekend, looked quality:thumb:


----------



## 3dr

N15SAN on a navara, M1CRA on a micra, H1 EAH on a corolla gti, F1RES on a jag, HOU5E on a rangie, 3E on a disco, K8 VXL on an astra, PAR15 C on a low loader, AUC110N on a rangie, G4VEL at my local BCA, B10 HMM on a B10 Alpina, BAD 80Y on a local plate dealers car years ago, GTE 16V on a flame red Mk2 Gte outside VBOA Billing, A11 GOB on a merc iirc, loads and loads around here.


----------



## diamond_ross

Seen 

J56 EUS or something of the sort on a lexus the other day deffo made me look twice had tints aswell so couldnt see the driver who knows may have been him lol


----------



## big-daf

thought i had posted this before but guess i never 

SUK 808Y on a old renault 7.5 ton recovery motor in anniesland trade est
reads as suck boaby if your scottish :lol:


----------



## Snowwolf

*R1* on a Black Range Rover sport that comes through town alot!

Bet that cost a penny or 2...


----------



## Nathman

I haven't read all the pages, so this one may have been posted already, but in Chelsea, there is an Aston Martin Vanquish with the number plate "2 BE", and an S class Merc normally parked next to it with the plate "NOT 2B"

I thought that was pretty good.

I have also seen a Ferrari 430 in Portsmouth with the plate "EG0 2 BIG" Flash git!


----------



## Kev F

Nathman said:


> I haven't read all the pages, so this one may have been posted already, but in Chelsea, there is an Aston Martin Vanquish with the number plate "2 BE", and an S class Merc normally parked next to it with the plate "NOT 2B"
> 
> I thought that was pretty good.
> 
> I have also seen a Ferrari 430 in Portsmouth with the plate "EG0 2 BIG" Flash git!


The Chelsea ones iirc belong to Kevin Spacey the actor...He has a house in Chelsea on/near the embankment....


----------



## swordjo

big-daf said:


> thought i had posted this before but guess i never
> 
> SUK 808Y on a old renault 7.5 ton recovery motor in anniesland trade est
> reads as suck boaby if your scottish :lol:


:lol: thats brilliant.


----------



## Nathman

Kev F said:


> The Chelsea ones iirc belong to Kevin Spacey the actor...He has a house in Chelsea on/near the embankment....


The house is right on the embankment, so I am guessing they are his then, cool!


----------



## sayloday

There is a landrover I see everyday which has WA5 4 MUD, quite suitable I think.


----------



## b9rgo1234

i saw a porsche 911 turbo with THE 911 on it, 
and a black merc CLS 55 AMG with 84DDY.


----------



## Browny_37

P13 4TE

Suprisingly it was on Pukka Pie Van


----------



## robbo83

I saw a R8 with the plate R8 CYA,spaced out as R8 C YA,& a transit dropside with trailer a cpl years ago carrying porto loo's with the plate LO04 POO spaced out as LOO 4 POO


----------



## SMV

I have H20 SMV on my van+ my mate has D110 MUD on his lanny 110


----------



## ncd

Left work this evening and saw a black Range Rover across the road with the plate *MU51C PR*. Hmmm... wonder what he works in?


----------



## Coxy914

ncd said:


> Left work this evening and saw a black Range Rover across the road with the plate *MU51C PR*. Hmmm... wonder what he works in?


Pizza Hut


----------



## ncd

Coxy914 said:


> Pizza Hut


Aye, nobody likes a smart a***!


----------



## STEALTH K3

Saw this yesyerday in Sandbanks
*"R1SKY"* LAMBORGHINI GALLARDO SPYDER BLACK CONVERTABLE


----------



## Coxy914

STEALTH K3 said:


> Saw this yesyerday in Sandbanks
> *"R1SKY"* LAMBORGHINI GALLARDO SPYDER BLACK CONVERTABLE


lol! spooky, I followed R7SKY yesterday and he'd tried to make the 7 look like the one, hence why he was only driving a Cayenne and not the Lambo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyc_123

STEALTH K3 said:


> Saw this yesyerday in Sandbanks
> *"R1SKY"* LAMBORGHINI GALLARDO SPYDER BLACK CONVERTABLE


Spotted a lovely Bently there last week with a lovely plate.. i think it was NW 3 or something like that.. i was too busy perving over the car to make note of it.. its a great place.. I could do with a few days there on the beach ..


----------



## bjarvis2785

best i've seen is T111ATT creatively spaced on a BMW - made to look like [email protected]


----------



## nudda

I saw PYK1E on a flash mercedes hehe


----------



## STEALTH K3

Saw this yesterday BBB 2 NISSAN MICRA


----------



## b-random

this 1 came on the car :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

Spotted *UN 1* yesterday

What a number!!


----------



## FrazzleTC

I saw W33 TVR (wee tvr) on a TVR T350C the other day.


----------



## Byron

FA57 SEX on a mini cooper


----------



## 306chris

Saw an Astra yesterday with AM08 CAR - A MOB CAR


----------



## gardian

Lad I used to work with had B11MMA on his BMW, Someone in the office cleverly joined the two 1's along the bottom so it read BUMMA.

He wasnt best pleased!!


----------



## Guest

think I may have added these before but the guy I work for has a few good ones
18 ROX on Merc SL (Ibrox)
L1 THO on Audi A6 (his company is called ******* Litho)
W3 RTP on another new shape A6 (Rangers fans will work this one out)
YE52 BMW on M5


----------



## Guest

just thought of another, my mate drives a hackney taxi in Glasgow with CAB IT


----------



## MattDuffy88

I've seen MY02 FRS on a Focus RS and F1 GTR on a Nissan GTR


----------



## Scuba0576

Here are a few that i have seen...

EX51GE X - on a Lotus
BAD 130Y - On a lowered 'tinted' Merc
BOL 10X - on a Cossie
4 YOB - on an Audi Quatro (the 4 had a screw to make it look like an A)
MRP 10 P - On a Van advertising Drain Clearance (spaced to read MR PLOP)
MRM 3 N - (MR MEN ?) - can't remember what car it was on
KN 08 EAD - on a Scoobie 
JU57 TRY - I think it was on an R8 ?


----------



## buckas

W4 LES on a volvo S60 in h'west

that has got to be worth a bit!!


----------



## jonnie5

My dad has H20CMK (Charles Murray Kelso) bought it for £250. He has had a few notes under the wipers on returning to back saying they would pay good money to buy it from him. H20 being the formula for water.


----------



## Stuhil

Seen P415 LEY on a silver Merc in Paisley....also seen G145 GOW on a big black number in Glasgow...couldn't see what it was as it was wet dark and travelling very fast!


----------



## Bridges

My brother whilst driving saw a crappy red peugeot with hi 2 lor on it, can you guess what it is??


----------



## ksm1985

ab55SSS - bmw
P11MPS (it maybe had 3 1's but was on a 5 series bmw)
BAK3R - on a bakers van
MR54EVO - mates old mr300 evo
UR02SLO - tvr


----------



## Rickyboy

Stuhil said:


> Seen P415 LEY on a silver Merc in Paisley....also seen G145 GOW on a big black number in Glasgow...couldn't see what it was as it was wet dark and travelling very fast!


It's a black Chrysler 300C SRT-8. He stays round the corner from me in what is possibly the worlds most awesome house.


----------



## Charley Farley

Ian 20VT said:


> I saw this for sale yesterday PEN 15 fo £99,995!


Used to belong to Paul Raymond. Linda Lovelace trucked around with WOM13.


----------



## Stumper

A couple of years ago I saw a Scania horsebox on the M25. The reg was ORS1S.........It took me a good few seconds before it clicked!


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

I wanted this one but was around £120000 at the time CRA1G


----------



## chr15rey

White M6 convertible at showcase - MO51 WTD - Most Wanted
Range Rover on the M1- 5 AM - SAM
911 in Coventry - M12 POR - Mr Por
Mate at works 996 - F4RTT - need i say more !!
old nissan 300z -L4YUS - Lay us
450 merc - E3 - 8
millions more but these ones spring to mind
Chrysler Crossfire at dealers - CR05FRE - Crossfire


----------



## alan_mcc

W8 WOW used to be on a focus st170 with the rally decals, sadly its now disappeared!


----------



## chr15rey

Remembered this one, at least he's got a sense of humor

http://www.wreckedexotics.com/articles/023.shtml


----------



## willrob60

My mates boss has 911 POR, on a ...............................911 surprisingly


----------



## Stuhil

Just recalled a plate from my teenage years when one of the locals had a brand new MK2 Golf GTI in a dark racing green colour...the number was: 2 HOT


----------



## MattDuffy88

Round here there is a X3 with the plate P111WR (PHIL WR), he's a bloody big bloke too that drives it.


----------



## dest




----------



## byrnes

Saw one on a supra which said I think 'something something 800BHP' was a gold supra. Was ages ago tho


----------



## Teabag

King Eric said:


> Here is the best I have seen to date, very recently taken as well!


i have seen this in the berkshire area... was this on wokingham road?


----------



## marq.fcb




----------



## Crazy American

Saw it in 1981 while working at a Petro Station. A regular customer had this one, I made the MISTAKE of asking what it meant 1 day >>> LAGNAF......


Lets All Get Naked And F*** :doublesho


----------



## Kev_A

I have K3V AU


----------



## pooma

Saw one while at work today that made me :lol: which made my passengers look at me like I'm not wired up right.

Anyway, the 1 and 9 were set out to look like an A

F19NNY

I was grinning to myself for ages after I'd seen it, God I'm a big kid.


----------



## Cornish

Coming back from the daughters on Saturday on the M4 near Bristol, X100SPY on a Gunmetal Aston Martin Vantage.
Well cool.


----------



## Shiny

Saw a Jag V12 XJS on friday with _J13 00J_ in italics, with a little pistol making the top right part of the last J. How cool is that!


----------



## zaphod

T154 LAF on a silver merc today. I wonder if the driver is a comic?


----------



## Pinky

A mate of mine had FAB655 in the 70s on a mini and would like to trace it now and see where it had been since , I believe it is now on a biege toyota Yaris .
If anyone knows where it is now or who owns it I would be grateful to know so I can tell him .
Thanks


----------



## p3asa

Toyota Yaris 1.3 2005.
You used to be able to pay a fee to the DVLA and they would give you details of the car and owner etc. I'm not sure if you still can though.


----------



## Pinky

Thanks for that .
My friend has tried calling DVLA and asking and also tried a toyota dealer to find out if they could tell him from service history details but they both are not allowed to due to data protection etc .
Hopefully someone on a forum somewhere will know .


----------



## Divine

My dad has

W11KED 

Used to Have

N4STY


----------



## Divine

Oh, and my dads mate has

8 POO


----------



## Vick N

A pic of mine


----------



## Short1e

80SS

Bentley GT


----------



## po-low

Vick N said:


> A pic of mine


Love your car Vick!! :argie:

Ive seen loads in my time...
Back in the days, the best I saw was H1 5EK C, i thought that was cool.

One that made me laugh very recently was: TC55SERS.

Will post the pic up of it later.


----------



## Coops

Keep an eye out for *ST08 ART *on an Eddie Stobart truck soon. It was sold at auction back in July for £43k - an Executive Director of Eddie Stobart bought it.

Oh and saw MOV 1E the other weekend, on a black Bentley Cont. Remember seeing F1 LMS on a Rangie also some years ago.


----------



## pooma

t33job said:


> My dad has
> 
> W11KED
> 
> Used to Have
> 
> N4STY


There is a N7STY kicking around the area I work


----------



## edition_25

Theres an Audi Q7 rolling round wrexham with the plate N0KIA. He owns a phone shop


----------



## SBerlyn

edition_25 said:


> Theres an Audi Q7 rolling round wrexham with the plate N0KIA. He owns a phone shop


It won't be N0KIA; it'll be NOK 1A 

S


----------



## philyoung531

:doubleshoRange Rover and a Aston Martin on M6 yesterday M1 DAD and M1 MUM both following each other.
Clever and prob very expensive.

Phil


----------



## edition_25

sberlyn said:


> It won't be N0KIA; it'll be NOK 1A
> 
> S


Wasnt sure how it read out, just knew thats what it said


----------



## SBerlyn

edition_25 said:


> Wasnt sure how it read out, just knew thats what it said


 In a similar vein there is a Bentley Continental GT near me (white, convertible) that has P11ONE, with a screw in the 11.

Lo and behold it's always parked outside Carphone Warehouse! 

S


----------



## mouthyman

just seen a convertible Aston DB9 with AU550ME

and then an Aston DB7 with CH 9


----------



## badly_dubbed

saw a black bentley with FAB 1 (lady penelopes reg) on the m6 a few weeks back


----------



## mobileman

sberlyn said:


> In a similar vein there is a Bentley Continental GT near me (white, convertible) that has P11ONE, with a screw in the 11.
> 
> Lo and behold it's always parked outside Carphone Warehouse!
> 
> S


I reckon its P11ONC with a screw on both :wave:

My boss owns P11ONE and i sold P11ONC for him which he also used to own :thumb:

P11ONC is on the Motor Insurance Database today
The details on the MID are:
Vehicle Make/Model: BENTLEY CONTINENTAL GTC CONVERTIBLE


----------



## Shiny

I saw a poor effort last week on an M3-

S7 EUF

A virtual mars bar to whoever gets what it was made to read :lol::lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

stu f?


----------



## declanswan

Shiny said:


> I saw a poor effort last week on an M3-
> 
> S7 EUF
> 
> A virtual mars bar to whoever gets what it was made to read :lol::lol:


I reckon a really poor "steve",the 7 made to look like a T,the U made to look like a V and a screw at the bottom of the F ???????


----------



## Shiny

declanswan said:


> I reckon a really poor "steve",the 7 made to look like a T,the U made to look like a V and a screw at the bottom of the F ???????


:thumb: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## declanswan

Shiny said:


> :thumb: :lol::lol::lol:


Mmm, my virtual mars bars very tasty


----------



## evobaz

declanswan said:


> I reckon a really poor "steve",the 7 made to look like a T,the U made to look like a V and a screw at the bottom of the F ???????


Well done. I'd never had got that. It may look totally different on the car though (until the boys in blue give him a tug)


----------



## simpsons !

I have this M600 THS and my name is Michael Booth


----------



## flyfs6

I saw he H3 HAD on a 6 series, i think this plate has been spotted before in this thread.


----------



## J1ODY A

saw a Navara today with *17P* - how much!!!!


----------



## gary

V12 CON,ON MY DADS CAR.NO PRIZES FOR GUESSING WHAT ITS BUT IT LOOKS THE MUTTS AND COULDNT GET ANY BETTER THAN MAYBE W12 CON OOPS I THINK THATS GIVEN IT AWAY.:thumb:


----------



## dew1911

BEO 1 on an old Rover round here. He also used to have CEO 1... Sold for a small fortune.

Gary ^^^ Continental GT.


----------



## alan_mcc

gary said:


> V12 CON,ON MY DADS CAR.NO PRIZES FOR GUESSING WHAT ITS BUT IT LOOKS THE MUTTS AND COULDNT GET ANY BETTER THAN MAYBE W12 CON OOPS I THINK THATS GIVEN IT AWAY.:thumb:


No need to SHOUT mate :thumb:

my gf's grandads is M1 WAY and his other one is H1 WAY.. my way or the highway lol

edit: Went on askMID.. one of them doesn't work. i'm pretty sure it was on a blue jaguar also.


----------



## Danno1975

We have D9NNO and T7CEY on our motors, cost peanuts years back wouldn't be without them now....


----------



## dew1911

A couple we've I spotted today

V12 SHO - Lambo Diablo blasted past me on the Motorway

DEM 51X -On a Merc S Class. Professional Domino Player perhaps

L350 BEN - Range rover (Can't work out what that was meant to say!)

A881E XX - On a pure white New shape Swift, Pink everything and a blont bint driving.


----------



## Pinky

Saw these at the weekend 
VV11 on a Range Rover 
TWO2TWO on a Mercedes 
B055MRC on a mercedes


----------



## Danno1975

Petrol head contractor of mine has P10RNO 'with a silent 1'  was on a sweet little 135 Msport coupe but has since i've been told been on an rs4 avant and now on a Porsche of some kind.


----------



## RICHIE40

Impreza 22B










Also seen a mercedes maclaren slr with plate... SLR 1


----------



## Raife

My Cousin used to own a new Alpina B5 with TO05 LOW

Too slow!


----------



## po-low

that 22B was detailed a while back....write up is also on the forum.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Saw L77 EGO on a red TT a few weeks back, was being driven like a t*** though.


----------



## Versoman

S1

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7626467.stm

MET THE FELLA THAT HAS THIS ON A NICE S CLASS JUST ONE OF HIS TOYS


----------



## ben1988

ive got m9 bhe and my old man has m9 cme which means mine and our initials
my mates dad has f11 gtb on a f1 gtb 355 his son has e18 rst on a 1.8 zetec rst
my dad told me he once saw col1n on a rolls royce back in the day thats his dream plate lol ive seen d9nno and t7cey in biggin hill as thats where i live


----------



## dew1911

L4HTER on a Black Bentley Continental Cabrio, looked quite good actually!


----------



## David

dew1911 said:


> L4HTER on a Black Bentley Continental Cabrio, looked quite good actually!


did it make you laugh though?


----------



## dew1911

Not really, I was busy trying to work out how to extract 60mph out of a none-turbo Transit...


----------



## Coops

Just seen a bright pink Mini Convertible with the reg ANG8L

Looked something like this:


----------



## buckas

somewhere in scotland last month, think it was huntly

driving instructor car - PAN 11C :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ghia-X

Ive just bought this one for mine......not cheap but will look great on the car :thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1

friend of mine had P1 OFF on a Subaru Impreza P1

Managing Director of Urbis (Street Lighting Company) had the plate URB15, or similiar looked perfect any way.

I'm looking to get E11 FRP as my misses is called Ellie and i drive a Ford Racing Puma

David


----------



## Brabus Doc

I'm still loving my plate that I bought recently










Just need to sort out a dump valve


----------



## FrazzleTC

I saw a Merc S-class with the plate MAR10S the other day.


----------



## Dopey

My Car
Sometimes its well bling
























*Other times its not!!*


----------



## Grizzle

75k on Porsche 997 GT3 RS


----------



## m3vert

Sorry if its already been mentioned but I aint reading through 71 pages 
The local butcher in Falkirk (Patricks I think) has a wee van with M1 NCE which is pretty cool! I also spotted AUD1 in edinburgh many years ago which must have cost a packet!!
Ricky


----------



## buckas

Brabus Doc said:


> I'm still loving my plate that I bought recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to sort out a dump valve


like that :thumb:


----------



## m3vert

Hey Grizzle that 75K used to be on an SL500 Merc. I think the guy is from Linlithgow I have noticed it on the porker!!


----------



## Tabbs

wife always wonders if people get hers?????








her nickname is merfy


----------



## Curley89

chr15rey said:


> *450 merc - E3 - 8*


Spoke to the bloke who had this.. he wouldnt say how much he paid lol


----------



## troll

Alex L said:


> just a few:


Looks like they were taken at Matchams, Ringwood ??

I got T17OLL


----------



## Paul_W

I don't remember what car it was but years ago I saw a car in Peterborough with the plate PEN1S


----------



## Pinky

either 54RS OR RS54 ON A RANGE ROVER CANT REMEMBER WHICH WAY ROUND .


----------



## Gary-360

Spotted a cracker tonight on the M90, a Farmer's pick up truck with "N4 MUC", quite apt


----------



## STEALTH K3

82SA lastnight in London


----------



## Pinky

R91 last night on a mazda


----------



## lambchop16v

K33P UP - on a porchse 911 Turbo, thought it was very cool!


----------



## dazzlers82

my little boys name is kian an this is my plate


----------



## chillly

Dod 6y or dodgy 

hot 14u on a cabrio



P.S DOD 6Y Might be looking for a new home


----------



## dazzlers82

there is a fella round my way with r5wyp


----------



## trebor127

Guy who owns scan (well assume its him as it was parked outside scan computers) was 5 CAN!!


----------



## M7 ATW

R90CUP said:


> Impreza 22B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seen a mercedes maclaren slr with plate... SLR 1


Now that is cool!!!!!!


----------



## ArcticVXR

Saw an X5 with *B16 717S*...............then went into the pub to check and yep.....wasn't lying LOL

Think it was a glamour model or something???


----------



## tur8o

i saw i bently some years ago with the number plate MON1E


----------



## wallzyuk

I saw CRA1G about 5 years ago on a Bentley Arnage


----------



## dest

Spotted this beast two weeks ago in an underground carpark in La Linea, Spain


----------



## Divine

Dads got W11KED


On a Passat Estate!


Daniel Craig owns CR41G on his aston - He lives in my town


----------



## 03OKH

I saw EV08 FUN on a mitsubishi.


----------



## Raife

Newreg transfers contacted me this week with WHA133Y.

My surname is W HALE Y.

I asked the price...... £8900.


----------



## MoonWalker

A3 On A A3 In Highbury. Could Well Imagine The Plate Is Worth Twice The Amount Of The Car


----------



## MattDuffy88

Saw 555 *** on an MX5 today.


----------



## FHAT 1

last week saw plate on old triumph THE 77 definatly different

cheers darren


----------



## David

a detailing one here

G101 on a grey Range Rover


----------



## Jordan

can fix it!

but you get the jist


----------



## mwbpsx

Best one Ive seen in the flesh was RAV1N, on a rag top of some desc but it was 20 yrs ago :thumb:


----------



## Pinky

0093 on a range rover


----------



## Andy_RX8

Often see a TT going about ** GAV, which is fair enough must be his name BUT the dealers black badge is below the V. 

From a distance it clearly says GAY.

Always worth a school boy chuckle!


----------



## Coxy914

Spotted an apt number plate on an white van today with Autoglym stickers down the side.
A16LYM, spaced to read A1 GLYM (bit norty!), but apt for this forum!

May have been spotted before but I'm not going through every post on here just to see!!!


----------



## Pinky

Dj54ammy (djsammy)
16pam


----------



## ksm1985

Pinky said:


> Dj54ammy (djsammy)


too many letters lol, assed havin a dj sammy number plate lol


----------



## dew1911

Few spotted when working.

M15 KE U - Silver Pug 207
XGT1X - Pug 205 (Sadly none GTi Model)
F4AAD - New shape Civic, none Type R



ksm1985 said:


> too many letters lol, assed havin a dj sammy number plate lol


Assume it will have been DJ54 MMY, as the extra A isn't needed.


----------



## ross-1888

theres a punto kicking about my way with
Y4 BAM

ya bam lol


----------



## LiveWire88

9OD on a BMW M5, 

GOD


----------



## Jordan

Found out my lecturers is BA55 KEA

spaced?

BA5 5KEA

his name - Barry Skea.
Admittedly, it's a very good plate, and probably cheap too


----------



## 500tie

ive got A500 TYA

Spaced A 500TY A

My nickname is sooty and it only cost £250


----------



## Coxy914

ksm1985 said:


> too many letters lol, assed havin a dj sammy number plate lol


should read DJ54MMY :thumb:


----------



## p3asa

500tie said:


> ive got A500 TYA
> 
> Spaced A 500TY A
> 
> My nickname is sooty and it only cost £250


Do you ever get pulled for miss-spacing the letters?
Only ask because I bought my daughter a plate and would like to do something similar but only with one of the digits. I was reading on the DVLA site it is a £1k fine.


----------



## Raife

Hey an interesting question.

I have S66 URF as I surf.

I recently say on "new reg" S44 URF for £2800.

Does that mean mine is worth more than the £250 I paid for it or does new reg just chance their arm?


----------



## ksm1985

i wouldnt say 44 looks or reads better than 66, their probably just after a nice profit


----------



## Mini 360

747 JET Cant imagine what he does for a living.....


----------



## Divine




----------



## Mini 360

^^^ lol! Yeh bruvva that wicked man ^^^


----------



## Divine

He bought it to take the **** out of chavs - Or so he says!


----------



## ksm1985

t33job said:


> He bought it to take the **** out of chavs - Or so he says!


lol is he from e3 or somethin


----------



## Raife

ksm1985 said:


> i wouldnt say 44 looks or reads better than 66, their probably just after a nice profit


Route 66 is the Surf highway!!


----------



## Pinky

Hi 
Yes my mistake in the last one it is DJ54MMY just saw it up the town .
Heres more 
A95 on a merc.
R44MAX.
ES1 was on Stobarts WRC Focus.
BOG11E on David Bogies Scottish Rally Championship winning Mitsubishi Evo. 
R66WRC was on top gear last week on a Lancia (havent seen it for real though.


----------



## pooma

Saw this the other day and all it made me think was that the driver could urinate a very long way

P 50 FAR


----------



## Pinky

28PW
LJ9635
Spotted today


----------



## Keith CSL

My mum has a few semi interesting plates : 99LP on a 911 and S99 LMP on a R32 Golf - that will come in handy should a 599 come home.


----------



## Coxy914

bought this yesterday and it came with the plate on it.

It's a 2.8 V6 30V hence the number plate.


----------



## a15cro

Travelling back from London today I saw

SAB 8G

Anyone like to guess what car it was on???:speechles


----------



## a15cro

Aw cant wait to reveal.........................................................



A Jag????? Whats all that about then lol


----------



## Lump

saw S8TAN on the weekend, made me laugh :thumb:


----------



## T4_ANNI

Saw WH03 WON on a Range Rover the other day.


----------



## Brazo

M13 XER

On a cement mixer today


----------



## ksm1985

BAK3R on a bakery delivery van, dont know where B4KER is though
SV59OMG maybe just a normal plate or they wanted omg..its a mk2 focus rs in green


----------



## 500tie

p3asa said:


> Do you ever get pulled for miss-spacing the letters?
> Only ask because I bought my daughter a plate and would like to do something similar but only with one of the digits. I was reading on the DVLA site it is a £1k fine.


Mine arnt just mis spaced ive also got it in a illegal style, but ive only ever been pulled once and said sorry officer i didnt know and basically played thick, all i got was notice to get it fixed so i went to a freind who an mot tester and got him to sign it off for me and i havent been stopped since


----------



## BOB.T

Raife said:


> Route 66 is the Surf highway!!


I've driven Route 66, it goes from Chicago to LA, didn't see many surfing opportunities if I'm honest!


----------



## FHAT 1

going down the m6 (cov area)today on a mustang

MO05TNG

cheers darren


----------



## dew1911

Got a couple more from work as seen as this threads popped back up.

R1K W S - Toyota Avensis

T111 HOL - Focus (First thought was TILLHOL, but not too sure)


----------



## scottgm

ksm1985 said:


> BAK3R on a bakery delivery van, dont know where B4KER is though
> SV59OMG maybe just a normal plate or they wanted omg..its a mk2 focus rs in green


Ive seen the Baker one in aberdeen... cant remember which company it was for though!

theres also N4KED (naked) on a "private eyes" (strip club) van that ive seen driving around Aberdeen.


----------



## Tomm

i have seen a few, cant remember this one exactly but it was on a salsa dancing car and was SO 54ucy or something like that to read So Saucy.

on a P1 scooby it read P12 SLO spaced out as P1 2 SLO on the EX-sexy knights FD mazda F2LTY

I have spotted T9MM U on DVLA but my type R is a R reg so have been thinking of getting my nick name which is Pogg but as P8GG X

Also reding on the legal spacing and the fact my car is a import on square plates would it read 

P8GG
X

or would it have to read 

P8
GGX

As i am unsure on legal spacing?


----------



## Tomm

t33job said:


>


is this Dans one? Dan Ko's?


----------



## Pieface876

Saw someone with SS7EVE although he put black tape over the 7 to make it SSTEVE. Looked pretty awful tbh


----------



## macc70

113 ONK on a 3 series a few years ago (I think they got fined for this one)


----------



## RedeXStylE

M5 SHH on an M5 in Oxford


----------



## Rsskwil

My mate saw an SLK with K! we had a look to see how much it was on the DVLA site , it came up at a snip around £250,000


----------



## craig06typer

XM55 EVE 

I actually seen this on christmas eve it was parked next to me:doublesho


----------



## tom-coupe

seen a cuple one was 

l11bee there was a dot in there so it read L1.1 BEE so said lube. 
there is x 3 egg on a bentley 
R8 FUN on a TT
a mate off mine called alan had T700 ALN


----------



## robbo83

Saw this a cpl months ago just before getting on the M40 at J10


----------



## evobaz

Can't remember if I've posted it on this thread (and to be honest I'm not searching through 76 pages to find out)

I've bought EV06 BAZ which is pretty appropriate.


----------



## RedeXStylE

JU57 FAT on a new shape M3


----------



## Strothow

Have seen N8 BLE


----------



## sayloday

Saw a merc with P1 CKY today.


----------



## T4_ANNI

P1 CME on a merc SL


----------



## alan_mcc

on a renault kangoo :thumb:


----------



## Divine

mates dad has a brand new white m3


Reg

M3 BMW


----------



## tom-coupe

bet that reg was as much as the car lol. 

my boss' surname is rand and has. 

R4ND P i think it is lol. somehting like that. he is called paul. on a RR sport.


----------



## Raife

C11nt


----------



## mikeyc_123

Raife said:


> C11nt


no such plate.. the DVLA would not allow it.. along with all of the others that spell or look like offensive plates..


----------



## scottgm

Might of mentioned it earlier, seen BAK3R on a bakers delivery van in aberdeen, heres a pic


----------



## caddyman

http://www.numberplates.com/pr-number-plate-gallery.asp?page=400


----------



## Raife

mikeyc_123 said:


> no such plate.. The dvla would not allow it.. Along with all of the others that spell or look like offensive plates..


c0 ck?


----------



## chappo

i brought ST05-MAD on my old ST.


----------



## mwbpsx

Ive seen KN 07 OUT I wonder if it was re issued on 08


----------



## Pandy

mwbpsx said:


> Ive seen KN 07 OUT I wonder if it was re issued on 08


Pretty sure all KN08 reg's were banned, as you could have KN08 HED


----------



## Tabbs

spotted this while out and about at Meadowhall (Sheffield)


----------



## stumpywilly

H4SH X in colchester.


----------



## Mr Adds

PU51BAR on a lap dancing club taxi in Edinburgh...


----------



## should_do_more

caddyman said:


> http://www.numberplates.com/pr-number-plate-gallery.asp?page=400


hmm - so the Lotus Esprit is a Ferrari, Elan is an Elite and the Morgan a vintage Bentley - loving the guy's descriptions in the business section


----------



## David.S

Seen 1 PMS


----------



## raitkens83

Theres a BMW near me with the plate p1 nme reading pinme, I noticed it on a website forsale at £289k


----------



## NickP

I saw FAB 1 on a Rolls Royce Phantom yesterday....


Edit - just googled it Chris Evans!!


----------



## FHAT 1

saw MR 51NGH on a rr phantom in b'ham

cheers darren


----------



## dew1911

Not sure if this is a private plate or just a lucky one... Spotted at one of the filling stations I deliver too.


----------



## John-R-

Driving along the M9 last night I seen an _interesting_ plate;

PU51 BAR

Judging by the artwork on the people carrier it was on I suspect it belonged to a Gentlemans Club type establishment 

John


----------



## mouthyman

was followed by a black rolls royce phantom today with an all aluminium bonnet, rather nice with the plate S14DOW


----------



## J1ODY A

Mr Adds said:


> PU51BAR on a lap dancing club taxi in Edinburgh...





John-R- said:


> Driving along the M9 last night I seen an _interesting_ plate;
> 
> PU51 BAR
> 
> Judging by the artwork on the people carrier it was on I suspect it belonged to a Gentlemans Club type establishment
> 
> John


SNAP! :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

J1ODY A said:


> SNAP! :thumb:


Nothing for a pair. Not in this game.


----------



## FrazzleTC

I saw a gold Range Rover in Glasgow the other day with the numberplate AR51 OLE which most people who walked by found rather amusing.


----------



## Nanoman

I'm sure I've seen Y4HOO or Y33 HAA or something similer. 

It was on a TVR Tuscan S which was flooring it up the hard shoulder between stirling and perth undertaking a truck and a woman in a megane that was holding everything up. He kicked up sooooo much **** and stones I was almost raging if I wasn't thinking "I wish I had the balls to try that".

There's an A4 cab that drives about here which has the plate "W33 FUD". Most scots will find that one amusing! LOL.


----------



## Mini 360

Seen 11IPER on a Viper. "11" was angled to make a V. Highly illegal but clever


----------



## Rickyboy

Mini 360 said:


> Seen 11IPER on a Viper. "11" was angled to make a V. Highly illegal but clever


I love the expression "highly illegal". It's like saying someone is 'kinda pregnant'.


----------



## spursfan

I worked at a place in Wentworth Golf Club some years ao and the owner had 2 porshes for his grown up kids with the plates of KID1 and KID2 and him and his wife had two Astons, their plates were HIS1 and HER1
Some serious money there:tumbleweed:


----------



## sayloday

G1 ANT on a 300C


----------



## mouthyman

found a few pics of some good ones, not all english though


----------



## ncd

On the way from work the other day, saw a silver Audi S3 with `S3 0RGY' on it :thumb:


----------



## evobaz

Just picked up my new Passat today - plate is quite appropriate.









Spotted this one the other day. Wonder if he works in Sperm Bank or IVF clinic


----------



## Rowan83

mouthyman said:


> found a few pics of some good ones, not all english though


That's a corker! really like that one. :thumb:


----------



## peanut1

Kin ell, this is one long thread!!!










Mine, surname is FEVER!!! Have seen one i really want which is F6VER!

Also own M12 RMF which i played with to say MR RMF, my initials. Still got it to go on the new addition!


----------



## Cornish

Saw a roller in London with a crest on the roof. The reg was WE1.
Any thoughts who it was?

Did think Duke of Westminster or the mayor of london?


----------



## old gooner

Thread is too long for me to check it all so hopefully this is not a repeat. There is a red CLK 200 with ELV 15?? running asround near me, cant remember the last two figures, but its the 1st 5 that count. Speshully when he was on Sun Records, I feel his career went down hill after that  All you youngsters won't have a clue what I'm on about will you?


----------



## David

i'll upload them later, 

W44SHH - wash, was on a company van for dishwashers
LEX 1S - lexus GS (i think)

GO55UUP - gossip


----------



## dew1911

peanut1 said:


> Kin ell, this is one long thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine, surname is FEVER!!! Have seen one i really want which is F6VER!
> 
> Also own M12 RMF which i played with to say MR RMF, my initials. Still got it to go on the new addition!


Yeah cause that's nice and legal! Enjoy the £60 fine :wave:


----------



## J1ODY A

Saw a Range Rover with *C DU5T*


----------



## Pinky

T44MGT Owned by Margaret across the road from us .
L4JOY Owned by Joy 
THO5MAL On an Audi
JK86 On a Range Rover 
6666BS On AN Audi


----------



## Jordan

im sorry gents, but i think i may just have won this game!


----------



## Deniance

my mates old mans montego back in the day F 9 2 9 P O O


----------



## robbo83

Guy down the road from me on his Aston has MR06 ERS spaced out & to look as M ROGERS


----------



## dew1911

jason2800 said:


> im sorry gents, but i think i may just have won this game!


I don't get it...


----------



## Raife

dew1911 said:


> I don't get it...


Child Molester.

Not you...the plate!:wave:


----------



## Mini 360

Saw the SL55 AMG again today. B747 JET. Best plate Ive seen.


----------



## Divine

jason2800 said:


> im sorry gents, but i think i may just have won this game!


Erm....I think I can beat that










I had that car on my drive for 3 months!


----------



## Rickyboy

t33job said:


> Erm....I think I can beat that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had that car on my drive for 3 months!


The sex offender probation rules are getting a bit strict eh?!


----------



## tony2

PU51 RUB (Pussy Rub)

And its for sale now (if your having a mid life crisis) Anyone


----------



## ChrisST

Have just seen a Ferrari transporter (Citroen Relay) with 1 CRY following a black 430 Spider. And A5PAL on a Maserati Quattroporte at Stratstone Ferrari in Manchester earlier.


----------



## Mini 360

Followed a RR Phantom home today (at 50mph!) and it had 121 RR on it.


----------



## Versoman

tony2 said:


> PU51 RUB (Pussy Rub)
> 
> And its for sale now (if your having a mid life crisis) Anyone


knew that plate belonged to a chap that had a green beetle new type in nottingham


----------



## tony2

Versoman said:


> knew that plate belonged to a chap that had a green beetle new type in nottingham


Thats right im fron nottingham he's still got it i saw it parked in basford with a for sale sticker stuck in the window 1500 for the plate

He looks like a bit of a PU51 RUB Lol.....


----------



## Versoman

He looks like a bit of a PU51 RUB Lol.....[/QUOTE said:


> thats him:lol:


----------



## Raife

Versoman said:


> thats him:lol:


How does someone look like a pusi rub?:thumb:


----------



## gsd2000

S 9 on a merc c class at work


----------



## Nozza

I'm probably losing it but I'm sure I saw ER10 CAR on a Black Range Rover the other day, I probably read it wrong though. Don't 10 reg come out nest month?


----------



## tony2

Raife said:


> How does someone look like a pusi rub?:thumb:


Lol.......I dont know but this guy has managed it....:thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Nozza said:


> I'm probably losing it but I'm sure I saw ER10 CAR on a Black Range Rover the other day, I probably read it wrong though. Don't 10 reg come out nest month?


Indeed, March 1st.


----------



## Nozza

dew1911 said:


> Indeed, March 1st.


It was dark when I saw the car so I may be wrong, I checked the plate on a Reg plate site, and it's been sold already. Wonder if it allocated to a Range Rover?


----------



## Mick

Nozza said:


> It was dark when I saw the car so I may be wrong, I checked the plate on a Reg plate site, and it's been sold already. Wonder if it allocated to a Range Rover?


Maybe it was E510 ??? instead of ER10

there is a motor in the glasgow area thats got a good plate, one of those ones that when you see it you kick yourself and wish you had thought of it, a story behind it tho.

a guy and his wife having the usual conversation about xmas time, do you think it will snow this xmas / white xmas etc. xmas day comes and sadly, no snow on the ground the guy says i told you it would snow this xmas she says what u on about. takes her outside and there a brand spankin arctic white astra sitting with a private plate that reads:

SN04 XMS

snow for xmas?


----------



## Nozza

it may even of been E410 CAR


----------



## dew1911

Nozza said:


> it may even of been E410 CAR


Judging by the fact it was car, It may have just been a show plate for the dealer ready for March first. I've seen entire fourcourts lined up with "MY55 REG" and so on, not actual plates just purley for show.


----------



## tony2

David said:


> i'll upload them later,
> 
> W44SHH - wash, was on a company van for dishwashers
> LEX 1S - lexus GS (i think)
> 
> *GO55UUP* - gossip


Brilliant......:thumb:


----------



## nogrille

BA51 ARD on a 911
Looked like b4stard


----------



## sayloday

Just seen an S63 with 100 TOM plate.


----------



## Nozza

Nozza said:


> It was dark when I saw the car so I may be wrong, I checked the plate on a Reg plate site, and it's been sold already. Wonder if it allocated to a Range Rover?


I wasn't wrong, saw it today on a very dirty Range Rover, it can't of got really mucky in the 13 hours it had been on the road! It must of been going around before today on the new plate, thought it was illegal to do so?


----------



## p3asa

Nozza said:


> I wasn't wrong, saw it today on a very dirty Range Rover, it can't of got really mucky in the 13 hours it had been on the road! It must of been going around before today on the new plate, thought it was illegal to do so?


Are you joking :lol:
My car can be mucky within 13 minutes in this weather and I'm not exaggerating


----------



## Nozza

p3asa said:


> Are you joking :lol:
> My car can be mucky within 13 minutes in this weather and I'm not exaggerating


It was filthy, it looked like the car had actually been used for what it was meant for!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i cant wait till september 2016, im definately getting the plate NU66ETT (Nugget) 
but i have seen M16 SCU in a traffic jam in london the other week, car was a scuderia f430 and the driver was non other than the fat b*stard frank lampard...he didnt appreciate it when i gave him the V's...also chatting away on his phone!!! TUT TUT TUT!


----------



## Greg_VXR

best plate i have seen is 

GO 

On a vw phaeton thingy and the guy was being chauffeured about


----------



## Beancounter

Saw a green Land Rover SWB Defender this morning with this on the back, brilliant.

12
8ORE


----------



## rossco_pico

i seen F12FUD on a mercedes E class

in japan the plate 1A has the world record im sure, it was all over the news either last year or the year before


----------



## Guest

A guy called "Gerald Braithwaite" owns a garage where I used to live, there courtesy car is a 2001 Fiat Uno ....... Registration is:

GBR 1 "Great Britain 1"

It's worth an absolute fortune !! :wave:


----------



## ChrisST

This week has been a good one, 10C on a Ferrari 360 Spider, DEN1M on a Maybach 57 and G1ANT on a Bentley Flying Spur.


----------



## 306chris

RS04 BYE - Black RS4 heading into Chester


----------



## ncd

There is a chauffeur in the city that has HI 2 BOS on his Chrysler.


----------



## buckas

TSC-Performance said:


> A guy called "Gerald Braithwaite" owns a garage where I used to live, there courtesy car is a 2001 Fiat Uno ....... Registration is:
> 
> GBR 1 "Great Britain 1"
> 
> It's worth an absolute fortune !! :wave:


remember reading if someone has a very expensive plate, rather than pay some kind of tax on assets they own, they stick it on anything and wave by to the taxman

(described in pub language ^^ i know sorry, but can't find the original document on the net)


----------



## Mick

these a businessman in dumbarton called peter doherty who makes rot iron fences for a living,

he drives a 7 series beemer with the reg no. P33 DOH.

he wasnt too chuffed when someone pointed out it didnt just mean his name :lol:


----------



## buckas

mick1985 said:


> these a businessman in dumbarton called peter doherty who makes rot iron fences for a living,
> 
> he drives a 7 series beemer with the reg no. P33 DOH.
> 
> he wasnt too chuffed when someone pointed out it didnt just mean his name :lol:


No worries, he can always flog it to Gary Glitter


----------



## The Cueball

I saw:

K155 RRS

on a Porsche 991 the other day...

I thought that was quite good...

Also saw a a new Fiesta ST with something like:

ST 07 FEZ

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

SL55 AMG with plate "H6 ENV"

so I side swiped her :lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads

Saw the plate 5NOW on a big very clean white bix lexus 4x4 thing. Looked quite cool


----------



## warrenlord51

I seen f1ash I think it was on a Porsche 4x4. Mines s9 wos nickname is waz, not the best but plate was under 200 so was a bargain


----------



## J1ODY A

PIRVY - on some RR or something?!?


----------



## PO51 DUB

Mine... :wave:


----------



## STEALTH K3

Saw G1ARY the other day


----------



## S-X-I

Its amazing how many people get away with illegal spacing and fonts on their number plates.


----------



## Nanoman

I saw 64V on a RangeRover the other day. It looked like GAV from a distance. Actually it might have been 6AV. It was cool all the same. I find lot's of times when people try to make GAV on a plate it ends up looking like GAY. LoL1


----------



## chisai

Brother bought a Merc C200 today just for me to detail. Plate on it is C2 OOB.
As it is on the car C200 B.


----------



## Spoony

There was a RR in my work with AR53 HLE I found it quite amusing.


----------



## FHAT 1

on a rolls royce phantom this morning about 8am m6 j2 

OA51S RR

cheers darren


----------



## Mini 360

Saw possibly the best plate ever today. Audi R8 V10 with the plate..... V10. Amazing! Car must have cost as much as the plate!


----------



## ZedFour

RR in Pall Mall with *LOV 1T*...thought it might be Kevin Keegan but no


----------



## Guest

M1 STY on a blue R34 GTR V spec


----------



## chisai

Mini 360 said:


> Saw possibly the best plate ever today. Audi R8 V10 with the plate..... V10. Amazing! Car must have cost as much as the plate!


Was that the electric blue one? Glasgow had a demonstrator with a similar plate.


----------



## spotless

Bently Continental around here, chap is an accountant
*LE55 TAX*


----------



## craigyd01

Tried to buy BB10WME (BLOW ME) :thumb: from DVLA today. Told it is likely to be auctioned!!


----------



## nogrille

B165 PUD
spaced to read "big spud"


----------



## MattDuffy88

I saw N1FTY on a BMW in Derby last week. Made me smile


----------



## evobaz

seen one in lincoln yesterday which made me giggle.

B19 COX


----------



## tony2

Saw An old porsche in Notts with TOP B055 Yesterday Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisST

spotless said:


> Bently Continental around here, chap is an accountant
> *LE55 TAX*


I see this is up for sale 'due to emigration' Got sick of paying too much tax then.


----------



## Braz11

M2 TLC was a funny one i saw on a old VW Campervan the other day. 
M1K T4KE = Mik Take on a Integra Type R 
N5 F4SS = No Fuss was on a 1985 Mini Cooper ! 
Some more but cant think of them


----------



## gsd2000

W3NKR on a vauxhall red VXR8


----------



## dest

Braz11 said:


> M1K T4KE = Mik Take on a Integra Type R
> N5 F4SS = No Fuss was on a 1985 Mini Cooper !


Those two cannot exist, the number/letter combinations are wrong


----------



## Braz11

O also saw a Ford Focus Rs White yesterday with 
" MAN1C " Looked good !


----------



## Braz11

dest said:


> Those two cannot exist, the number/letter combinations are wrong


Thats wat i thought , surely it was illegal ? 
Becasue like you say the combinations are wrong... They did look abit percular though lol..


----------



## dest

There is always a Passat outside an architects in Kettering with "D1RAW", the 1 is very close to the D and R, so from a distance it does look like DRAW

And a BMW in Kettering with FRE5H, which looks awesome


----------



## ZedFour

WO08 ABY (Woo Baby) on an EvoX round my way!


----------



## Coops

Followed 4 BCD up the M1 last Thursday, didn't twig with me until later on it looked like ABCD.


----------



## alan_mcc

FREA 11K around me. On an old Defender - never seen a plate in this format before.


----------



## evobaz

tony2 said:


> Saw An old porsche in Notts with TOP B055 Yesterday Nice!!!!!!!!


Can't understand how that could be possible?


----------



## gsd2000

TOP BOSS maybe TOP 805S


----------



## Phil1971

A Merc estate went past me on the M25 this evening nr. the M20 and I'm sure the plate said V17GRA

The characters were all pushed together presumably trying to spell VIAGRA......but why would you do that...?

If you invented the stuff I could maybe understand....but you should be able to afford more than a mid - sized Merc....

If not, why would you advertise your er.....impotency


----------



## dew1911

alan_mcc said:


> FREA 11K around me. On an old Defender - never seen a plate in this format before.


Because it's wrong - FRE17 1K perhaps?


----------



## Braz11

In all fairness, Iv'e seen so many plates that look good! but arnt actually legal. 
Example TOP BO55 ;


----------



## vortex114

Saw T17S DD on BMW X5 other day.
**** DD.. lol


----------



## tom-coupe

toyota celica on my drive with 
M12 TDJ 
which incidently are my initials (TDJ) lol


----------



## mouthyman

saw a Convertible BMW 3 Series yesterday, plate read

B16 CDK

pretty funny, you can guess what it looks like :lol:


----------



## evobaz

Saw a bike on Saturday with Y4 FUD:lol:


----------



## Sav

TAN 1T on a van in Glasgow up here that means steal it


----------



## ksm1985

G008BYE 

bmw e60 m5


----------



## tom-coupe

saw something like yg10 xxx on a pug1007 although not a privet plate still be worth more than the car in a couple a years lol


----------



## MattDuffy88

I saw R 5pud on a Mondeo on weds, and I see T33 TTL on a daily basis on a 3 series.


----------



## zaphod

One of mine!


----------



## Coops

Seen a few DW related ones recently:

First off, was J12 BMX but it was spaced as *J1 2BM X*. Must have been someone off here?

Then there is a Range Rover I've seen with the reg J10 OCE but the J and the 1 are that close it looks like *JOOCE* - is this your's Dom?

And finally, there must have been some sort of Limo gathering the other week because I saw plenty of stretched Hummers etc plus a couple of nice Rolls Royce Phantoms. One must have been Viper's with a reg of *RR08 VIP*

(Think it was a mock up tho cos when I passed it going the other way I noticed it had trade plates on the rear)


----------



## Danny B

i used to work on a guys Brabus SL V12s - V12BRA,









oh, and this thing does 220mph - 700bhp & 1000 n/m of torque!!!


----------



## Ducky

I have 'S100 0CP' on my BMW S1000RR (CP are my initials)


----------



## BradL

B10WWS

my name: Brad Lowes


----------



## J1ODY A

Kieron Dyer has a place near me, he has two cars at the moment;

Aston Martin DBS convertible with *1 KCD*
BMW X6 in white with *2 KCD*

How the other half live!


----------



## 182_Blue

I saw, *polo nvw* on a VW polo the other day, made me smile


----------



## Deano

saw a white bentley in blackpool a couple of years back. cant remember the exact lettering but it spelt "Orville". guess who that was then LOL.


----------



## J1ODY A

Deano said:


> saw a white bentley in blackpool a couple of years back. cant remember the exact lettering but it spelt "Orville". guess who that was then LOL.


oh I hate that duck!


----------



## sayloday

Saw the 300C again with the plate G1 ANT


----------



## zaphod

Deano said:


> saw a white bentley in blackpool a couple of years back. cant remember the exact lettering but it spelt "Orville". guess who that was then LOL.


'I wish I could fly, right up to the sky...'
Thanks! I'll be trying to get that out of my head all day!
[/coat]


----------



## evobaz

BradL said:


> B10WWS
> 
> my name: Brad Lowes


There's a guy I know with an Evo and he has B10WWU (Blow U)

Folk might see the plates and think they've got some gay connotation:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A

Got a pic somewhere of a Pug 406 with *B10W OF*


----------



## STEALTH K3

Vehicle Registration Number FLA5H
Make / Model PORSCHE CAYENNE TURBO AUTO
Colour BLACK


----------



## Ducky

Saw a new M5 with 'V10 BMW'


----------



## t1mmy

There is a Bentley Continental near us with L10VEU spaced like "L 10VE U"


----------



## Lewis-D

had an SL in work today with the reg A17IMAL


----------



## adlem

At Xquisite Automotive when i was last there a 19 year olds brand new merc cls 63 amg was in there having a wheel colour change, chrome trim and badges blacked, windows and lights blacked out, headlining done in black suede... I thought flipping heck! 19?! Apparently he plays polo for the queens...

Reg plate - CO51 CAN :lol:


----------



## should_do_more

very badly wrapped celica, near reading, in a nice faded mat tangerine orange colour....

SO 51K NO

er.....no.


----------



## Coops

Saw two good ones today - LVR 80Y on a bright orange Audi TT. 

Other was a lawn mower repair van: T1 WOM. Didn't get it until I looked in my mirrors!!


----------



## albo

iv got two. 

both my nick name and saw them so thought mite as well have them.

A14 LBO. (ALBO)
R80 OBO (ROBBO)

actually looking to sell the robbo 1 if any 1 is wanting it???????

also my mate has R1XKY and R1YKY. names riki


----------



## nicp2007

the stupidest one i ever saw was "I 8 POO"

a merci i once worked on had k1ss me

a friend has DR09GTR his name is dave r and it's on a GTR

his wife sam has RS09SAM on a new focus rs

and doughter gemma has ST09GEM on a focus st


----------



## p3asa

Saw EA51 OZY today taking its time along the motorway


----------



## Guest

Some ask what mines is about lol


----------



## RedeXStylE

What is yours about?


----------



## David




----------



## Guest

RedeXStylE said:


> What is yours about?


fiancees name is tanya my nickname is griffy

She came up with T4RFY :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

T4RFY said:


> fiancees name is tanya my nickname is griffy
> 
> She came up with T4RFY :thumb:


how bizzare  would have been cheaper if she had come up with H372 NMD or something :thumb:

I know my boss has a plate with the last 3 latters are "RMH" - they are not his initials as his wife wanted in on the action so it's his first inital, her first initial then the first letter of their surname :lol: under the thumb or what :lol:


----------



## dew1911

David said:


>


Thats gotta be worth a penny or two!


----------



## VIPER

Didn't get a pic, but saw this the other day which amused me no end:

M1 LFX spaced as MILF X

(She wasn't, well not imo. :lol


----------



## Estoril-5

Coops said:


> Saw two good ones today - LVR 80Y on a bright orange Audi TT.


saw this in freemans park last week


----------



## buckas

saw PAD50W in................padstow


----------



## 47p2

Yesterday a Maserati passed me and the number was N0 05 L0W re-spaced to read N00 5L0W


----------



## RD55 DUN

47p2 said:


> Yesterday a Maserati passed me and the number was N0 05 L0W re-spaced to read N00 5L0W


Was it a quattroporte by chance? My cousin had that for her wedding, along with a 7 Series which had G0 05 LOW as the plate.

They used the Maserati as the Bride & Groom car, the guy drove it fast aswell, and I got to go in the 7 series as I was an Usher.


----------



## Raife

RD55 DUN said:


> Was it a quattroporte by chance? My cousin had that for her wedding, along with a 7 Series which had G0 05 LOW as the plate.
> 
> They used the Maserati as the Bride & Groom car, the guy drove it fast aswell, and I got to go in the 7 series as I was an Usher.


My cousins Old Alpina B5 had TD05 LOW spaced as (TOO SLOW) 500 bhp beast.


----------



## Gaz_jones

Keeping with the *** SLOW theme:


----------



## ksm1985




----------



## Pezza4u

Saw '333 kkk' on a battered old motor the other day, not sure what it means but I thought it was unusual!


----------



## wedgie

How about this then..


----------



## gordonpuk

In Cardiff years ago there was an estate agent with 110 USE.
Plate was played about with a black screw to read H0USE


----------



## gordonpuk

There's a bed shop in Haverfordwest with a delivery van No D1VAN


----------



## Jordan

The glass man has plates like that. Gl55 man, gl55 boy, gl55 cut. I think


----------



## Spoony

I drive past an Audi with 5PEX on it. Wonder if he were an optician.


----------



## dcj

I saw a Porsche Cayenne near Nottingham a bit back with the reg: 5NOOKER and thought that must be Lee Westwood. Just glad I didnt think out loud.


Doh!!! 



He,s a golfer btw.


----------



## BigLeeM

I've seen V14GRA on a 530d estate on the M5/M6 junction a few months ago. Did have a picture on my phone but deleted it the other week:wall:


----------



## dcj

BigLeeM said:


> I've seen V14GRA on a 530d estate on the M5/M6 junction a few months ago. Did have a picture on my phone but deleted it the other week:wall:


Was it a soft or hard top? Oh just noticed it was an estate. 
Plate must have been hard to come by. I saw that car, on the hard shoulder.

Sorry.


----------



## divine3779

I used to look after a 360 spider with plate VAG1NA!!


----------



## evobaz

ksm1985 said:


>


I'm sure that belongs to Gordon Shedden (touring car dirver and Knockhill Instructor - Hence why you've got a picture of it at Knockhill:thumb

It used to be on an a Yellow TT with a couple of well placed screws.


----------



## ksm1985

evobaz said:


> I'm sure that belongs to Gordon Shedden (touring car dirver and Knockhill Instructor - *Hence why you've got a picture of it at Knockhill*:thumb


haha that is a very good guess,


----------



## steeleez

I saw a Roller with the plate BBC1.


----------



## nogrille

P11kes


----------



## HornetSting

Saw a convertible M3 with a black guy with dreads driving and the plate was WOG 17


----------



## Pinky

4NDY on way back from Glasgow today. ON A bmw


----------



## Guest

Had to look at a mazda 3 sport today in light metallic blue,not only did the car stand out but the number plates made me LOL

H002 RNY


----------



## David

Pinky said:


> 4NDY on way back from Glasgow today. ON A bmw


was it just 4NDY or was it an 04 plate spaced differently

if its the latter, my mate has that place on his X5


----------



## Coxy914

Pinky said:


> 4NDY on way back from Glasgow today. ON A bmw


That's my mate Daves M3


----------



## Deano

saw a vectra in devon with B16 BRD (made to look like big bird) didnt know there where any sesame street fans left!


----------



## 47p2

J111 JOY 200 CLK

Yes I thought a nice bit of tottie

How wrong could I be, she was a he 



Could you drive around in a car with a girlie plate? (this question is for the male forum members )


----------



## S63

3D...in raised stamped lettering on a very average car, so average I forget what it is.


----------



## Guest

Say BU51 MAN on a Merc ML I think


----------



## Ghia-X

Finally got it on the car :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

RA55LE Z



Daz.


----------



## David

47p2 said:


> J111 JOY 200 CLK
> 
> Yes I thought a nice bit of tottie
> 
> How wrong could I be, she was a he


I saw a CLK with EMZ as the last 3 letters with a guy about 65 driving it 

maybe he has a hot 25 year old wife


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Saw a plumbers van with the reg *'JOB B1E.'* :lol: :lol:


----------



## toddy2

M1 NGE spaced to look like ***** on an Audi R8


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Not an actual plate on a car but one I'd like on mine since I love older women/MILFS/Cougars! :thumb:


----------



## Pinky

It was 4 NDY on a bmw I had to look twice to make sure .


----------



## Stevoraith

Saw a red X5M the other day near Cupar with the reg '8MW'.

Surely that must be owned by BMW or something!?


----------



## apmaman

I seen a fully blacked out Merc SL with the plates AJ Must be a billionaire


----------



## Johnnyopolis

How about this one seen by a mate in London...










Oh and it cost him a cool SEVEN MILLION according to Sky News !!

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sky-News-Archive/Article/200806413644310


----------



## RD55 DUN

Stevoraith said:


> Saw a red X5M the other day near Cupar with the reg '8MW'.
> 
> Surely that must be owned by BMW or something!?


Seen that a few times around my area. Been on several X5s, and was alos on a merc ML.


----------



## *MAGIC*

Johnnyopolis said:


> How about this one seen by a mate in London...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it cost him a cool SEVEN MILLION according to Sky News !!
> 
> http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sky-News-Archive/Article/200806413644310


John

I told you not to tell anyone how much I paid for it :wall:


----------



## wedgie

I seen a merc on the back of a trailor today and the plate was

T1PLE


----------



## ksm1985

Johnnyopolis said:


> How about this one seen by a mate in London...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it cost him a cool SEVEN MILLION according to Sky News !!
> 
> http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Sky-News-Archive/Article/200806413644310


imo thats too short and just looks ****e


----------



## mlgt

I felt sorry for anyone who bought an 03 plate and today I finally saw one that started with KN03


----------



## David

mlgt said:


> I felt sorry for anyone who bought an 03 plate and today I finally saw one that started with KN03


i thought they got banned from production along with a couple of others?


----------



## David

saw this yesterday outside the BBC/STV studios in Glasgow on my way to a job

see 4 eyes - glasses - i thought it was a cracker


----------



## ksm1985

stole this from someones facebook, ford fair i think


----------



## chr15rey

And then it was gone!
Weymouth a few months ago.


----------



## Sian

Theres one around ware and hertford that says retard i will get a pic of next time i see it !


----------



## ksm1985

hahah nice!


----------



## Sian

Dave KG said:


> I would really like the number plate D4VES (Dave's), but its too expensive and also already bought...


i just recently bought S18N OK cost £250 bargain :thumb:

my names Sian btw lol


----------



## ncd

Saw a black Lambo convertible drive, ok blast past me, as I was walking down the road the other day. Only caught a quick glimpse but the plate basically read "P0RN STAR" in some configuration.


----------



## David

bakersgal said:


> i just recently bought S18N OK cost £250 bargain :thumb:
> 
> my names Sian btw lol


say that out loud - s eighteen

satan? :thumb:


----------



## Sian

Haha I suppose but then it's eighteen if it was to say satan it would look better with just the S8N ? Lol


----------



## simpsons !

I have owned this for years




























But i've just bought this to match










Michael S Booth:thumb:


----------



## evobaz

Saw a couple of good ones the other day.

W411ACE (looks like WALLACE)

and

P19 OOT:lol:


----------



## dean j

I see a lorry on the M25 with TOP 501L.

Obviously they sell top soil!


----------



## ksm1985

stole this pic from my mates facebook,


----------



## cotter

There's a bakers delivery van locally with BAK3R

Saw an Aston Martin down near the Inlaws with OO07SLY. same model as in the last Bond movie, is that DBS?


----------



## ksm1985

cotter said:


> There's a bakers delivery van locally with BAK3R


lol see the baker one every day, and the smell of freshly made donuts when i wake up, yum :lol:


----------



## smyrk

Ive knicked this from a friend who took a photo of it in north yorkshire










Id be getting rid of it if it was mine!
R4OUL M - just realised the pic wasnt very clear


----------



## ksm1985

LOL ^^^^^ surprised its still got windows


----------



## Boab

This is mine


----------



## scottgm

cotter said:


> There's a bakers delivery van locally with BAK3R
> 
> Saw an Aston Martin down near the Inlaws with OO07SLY. same model as in the last Bond movie, is that DBS?


i grabbed a pic ages ago










there's also a Private Eye's (Stripclub) van with the reg

NAK3D

:lol:


----------



## Dave182

In Bham last year.


----------



## Lloyd71

There's a Ferrari in Leamington Spa with a plate that reads 'SENNA'. I'm not sure of the exact spec of the plate but I think it's on a red 328....


----------



## nogrille

"T9" on a one series BMW


----------



## *MAGIC*

M33N VR on a Matte black Golf VR6


----------



## cotter

scottgm said:


> i grabbed a pic ages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's also a Private Eye's (Stripclub) van with the reg
> 
> NAK3D
> 
> :lol:


Oops, me bad Scott!

Have seen the strip club bus as well, made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## blackcossiestu

Ive got J40 GTO on my Mitsy GTO, and GRR 444J on my Beetle. All the others are just regular plates Im afraid. So cool plates in this thread though


----------



## x-ray

This is mine...Might sell it


----------



## evobaz

x-ray said:


> This is mine...Might sell it


Do you have it on your car like that just now?

Think it might attract some attention from the old bill using that font


----------



## Turkleton

R5 END On a Nissan GTR
H8 YOU On a Lexus 4x4


----------



## philworrall

A friend of mine has F1ERY, it was on his ferrari but now on a (smokey) works van.


----------



## Hincey

i saw W13 ARD today on a Jag. Made the 3 to look like a funny Z. looked alright! lol


----------



## ksm1985

keep seeing GO06BYE on a black M5


----------



## Coxy914

Hincey said:


> i saw W13 ARD today on a Jag. Made the 3 to look like a funny Z. looked alright! lol


He lives in Wolverhampton.

Where abouts are you from?


----------



## EthanCrawford

C18 cya


----------



## johnnyguitar

I don't know if this was picked up in the last 51 pages, but there was an E36 M3 in Stratford on Avon that used to wear the plate *P1LLS* ('pharmacist' of some description?!) and I used to see Dion Dublin's Jag XK around Stratford with a plate that ended 'DUB'.

I remember a fella turning up at school at kicking out time about 15 years ago (must have had a VI Form girlfriend) with BAD 130Y (BAD BOY) stuck to something terrible.


----------



## R7KY D

Seen on my car R7KY D


----------



## CelicaTsport

seen F1 CAL on a ferreri California


----------



## alan_mcc

SUE 69R on a peugeot.

and the woman driving - :doublesho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

RS52NNA on a Corsa D flying up the motorway.


----------



## MikeTDI

MR 69 on a Range Rover.


----------



## Grinnall v8

Boab said:


> This is mine


Like that Boab:thumb:

(moan the selkirk singers:lol


----------



## Divine

C0MET on a Mondeo 
F458 FER on a Ferrari 458
H1 BYE on something, cant remember what
OASIS RR in some miss figured way on a Phantom
F1 on Kahns Veyron...


----------



## ksm1985

Divine said:


> F1 on Kahns Veyron...


who ?


----------



## David

ksm1985 said:


> who ?


surely amir kahn - boxer?


----------



## ksm1985

David said:


> surely amir kahn - boxer?


just did some google searching

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/news/article3252162.ece

F1 only cost £440,000


----------



## Hincey

Coxy914 said:


> He lives in Wolverhampton.
> 
> Where abouts are you from?


Ah right. I'm from Birmingham although I work in Merry Hill which is where I spotted the ol' Wizard! U know him personally?


----------



## andyedge

I'm sure I remember seeing GTE 16V on an Astra GTE 16 valve many years ago. 

Apparently F13 STA is still available now for around 10 grand...hmmm now what car would that suit?


----------



## Divine

David said:


> surely amir kahn - boxer?


Kahn design in Leeds/Bradford


----------



## Coxy914

Hincey said:


> Ah right. I'm from Birmingham although I work in Merry Hill which is where I spotted the ol' Wizard! U know him personally?


No, but he lives not far from me


----------



## albo

iv got R80OBO spells ROBBO, and also got A14LBO spells ALBO

mates got R1XKY and R1YKY. look good on his drive on his cars.


----------



## Pinky

T26ASK ON A BMW ON M74 
i AM SURE IT WAS S200 0R S2000 on a Porshe panamera (black needing a good wash .) in Edinburgh car park , I was looking at the car when parking mine(not a porshe though lol) and the guy said Hello on way passed ,anyone know who he was? footballer possibly


----------



## RandomlySet

A lass at work has a private plate ending in SLT. It's her initialls. She's you're typical, stereotype dumb blonde, and clearly didn't think it through, that it looks slightly like SLUT


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

-Mat- said:


> A lass at work has a private plate ending in SLT. It's her initialls. She's you're typical, stereotype dumb blonde, and clearly didn't think it through, that it looks slightly like SLUT


Typical!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cotter

Drain Surgeon van round the corner from us has S3WER, made I chuckle lol


----------



## R7KY D

coming off the A12 the other day a van KN08 END , It wasn't an E but I could'nt work out how he made it to look like one ,

You could say I saw him coming ...eeewwwww :lol:


----------



## Black Squirrel

The best plate I have seen is:

4 KOV

Been around Wetherby for years:thumb:


----------



## scottgm

cotter said:


> Drain Surgeon van round the corner from us has S3WER, made I chuckle lol


Seen this yesterday just along from my aunties!


----------



## Guest

was at a rally one day and saw an escort with "MK2 1800" on it, it must of been a wile price


----------



## cotter

scottgm said:


> Seen this yesterday just along from my aunties!


Aye, that's where I saw it. Her cars in need of some TLC btw lol :lol:


----------



## Derek Mc

Don't know if it's a repost

I loved when I saw 1 UPU on a Roller near Glasgow Airport a few years ago

My own plate (and as I am a true Scot!) is J10CKK which on the car is "Jock" to most eyes


----------



## gary cooper

I used to see a 4 wheel drive around my are with the registration 4 KOF


----------



## chisai

2 I seen recently,
On a pure white Bentley in Belfast UZI
On a Lexus RX300 in Paisley AK 47


----------



## itshowiplay

All plates down here in Jersey start with a J then a series of numbers.

4 digit plates (J4256 for example) sell for about £1000

a 3 digit plate J365 sold for £13'900 at auction last week! MADNESS if you ask me!

Tomorrow I am finishing a lovely white Lancia Delta, J6665, I reckon theres a little of the devil in her somewhere.


----------



## burrell3143

V14 gra...... On a volvo in my home town....not sure why you would but still...


----------



## M4hood

My boss has v8scv on his landrover super charged v8 vogue. Thought that was cool


----------



## Alfa GTV

V10 MM on a E60 M5 :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3

I saw *UFO 7* on the M4 2010 ROLLS-ROYCE GHOST


----------



## Littler

On a Red Driving School Car it had PA55 WME

Pass with me - if you say the WME quick lol


----------



## evobaz

I saw one at The Gyle in Edinburgh yesterday and wondered if it was someone into their games consoles. It was EKS 80X:lol:


----------



## jordan6n

we had a TT in a few months ago with the plat T7 SUK
so TT SUK or as my brother said it titty suck


----------



## gargreen7

the guy that's top dog in Ford by me has a brand new Focus RS with the plate 

RS09 FOC 

the FOC means FREE OF CHARGE 

i actually hate him

Also a clio sport Cup around by me with the plate - CL10 CUP - now thats cool


----------



## nick_mcuk

my mum has PUX1M.......read it backwards


----------



## W23 AJH

Recent ones I have seen:

V12 WTF
UR 02 SLO
CL10 NOB


----------



## Alex_225

Not sure how interesting it is but me and the missus recently assigned our plates to the cars.

Her RS Twingo has T14 LOO, her name is Tia and the LOO is an abreviate of how you pronounce her surname.

On my Twingo Gordini I have this.


----------



## R7KY D

Saw 51KHS this morning on a Range Rover being driven by .......well a Sikh gentlemen


----------



## Mini 360

Saw a Vanquish with plate V12 FTL. Then saw it two days later wrapped around a roundabout :lol: FTL indeed....


----------



## PugIain

My old Fiestas numberplate was E157 ERD. Which I tried to make out spelled E157 ERD.
It came with the car too.Didnt transfer it to my next car though,my Saxos numberplate was even better,that spelled P209 WWR.That didnt cost me any extra either.


----------



## adamck

Local reg plates

J8W DR (or similar on a dentists car)
81STRO (a local restaurant 'Botanic Bistro')
l4TIN (another restaurant owner)
SONC14 (soncia?)

A gay friend of mine had *PN54 EVR* it was a standard plate and was quickly branded up as '***** 4 ever'.


----------



## geoff.mac

Not sure if it already been said, around Cheshire a guy who had a skyline had A130 lox
spaced to read A BOLOX

surfice to say the police made him re space it


----------



## A Fast Sloth

I have some Denby plates, and I've also a few Next Plates. I love wooden bowls tho, and plates, they are just great.

Oh wait. Car reg plates, nah. Sorry. Havent seen any real good ones.


----------



## ABGT170

I saw S1 NGH on a white Rolls Royce new model Phantom on the M1 a short while ago.


----------



## jimmyman

*hi*



Petrolhead Matt said:


> Was also a Lambo Gallardo with 'NO 1' as the plate = Number 1


ive seen them mate too 
costa del sol mate


----------



## Ian.H

Saw a drainage clearance van yesterday morning in Twickenham with 'PO0 6ONE'.



Regards,

Ian


----------



## JordanTypeR

Only saw this at a glance tonight as it was dark and went past the other way, but I'm 99% sure it was 90 D which read GOD. It was on a right old ratter too!


----------



## PugIain

What the heck does 6exy mean?


----------



## R7KY D

Pimlico plumbers vans 

511OWER - Shower 
118END - U bend 

But both are back to proper spacings now must have got a tug


----------



## ric type r

Here's mine, I tell everyone I'm a dart playing shepherd.:thumb:


----------



## pulsar-dobby

Mine


----------



## bromoco

I saw an Aston Martin with *J8 OND* Supurb

And Steve Paish (Former Bike and truck racer) has 2 mercs *PEN 1S *and *FAN1 E* he used to park them both togethet in the pits. :lol:


----------



## Bel

It's been a while since I saw a truly memorable plate, but I remember these:

5 EXY (yes, just 5 EXY) on an XJS about 10 years ago.

A11OW ME on a roller in London. Pure class


----------



## STEALTH K3

Saw "5EX H" the other day


----------



## ADR Superstar




----------



## Clark @ PB

I've got *T55SSH* waiting to go onto the WR1 - quite apt for a Turbo car I thought


----------



## Martin_HDI

I seen AR51 OLE on the M8 today, found it quite funny lol.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Beat this...........K9 COX on a Suzuki Swift!


----------



## Jordan

Clark @ PB said:


> I've got *T55SSH* waiting to go onto the WR1 - quite apt for a Turbo car I thought


i reckon it'll have suited the focus better :lol:


----------



## A18XVM

Not really a number plate but thought it was quite funny


----------



## Osarkon

Most memorable one I recall was RA4WR or something very close, on a new style Fiesta up by Cardiff.


----------



## centenary

I see a car quite regularly on the M6 near Preston P00 2 TAX. always brings a smile to my face.

Saw N051 GET on a BMW Mini too!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## kcass

T1 PME,on a black hackney in edinburgh
R'55 END on a 6x4 scania tipper
D4VY G on my mates compressor (guess his name!)
KA51DAY on my astra g (cassidy)
CS51DAY on my astra h
ASK 1T on my local pharmacy's owner's car
BL11 ODS on a blood car


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

This one looks like *TISSUE!*



This one looks like *TOOT!*


----------



## centenary

I used to work near Leeds back in about 2001 and saw a very flash bimmer with the reg B4KKE. They had a player at the time called Eric Bakke.

Also saw K2NGS where the 2 was squashed up to make it look like a 1 making it look like K1NGS.


----------



## chr15rey

chr15rey said:


> And then it was gone!
> Weymouth a few months ago.





ksm1985 said:


> keep seeing GO06BYE on a black M5


Must of got bored of the Aston, lol


----------



## SystemClenz

jimmyman said:


> ive seen them mate too
> costa del sol mate


Mmm, peurto banus, I saw a black lambo whilst I was there with the reg PHAT, mad place!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## telewebby

saw BO51 WAG on a black 120d


----------



## Clark @ PB

ksm1985 said:


> keep seeing GO06BYE on a black M5


It's not black,it's blue


----------



## 500tie

there was a BMW Z3 with M15 ERY (misery) always thought of buying that for the wife.. Please dont tell her that though


----------



## Drakey

In the car park at work during a wedding,
A nice Aston Martin with the plate V8 007 AM.


----------



## toomanycitroens

DR 51 NGH
Yes, I believe he is.....


----------



## pringle_addict

Saw one on the M6 the other weekend

S6 GAY

(essex gay)


----------



## DetailMyCar

Tree surgeon in Newbury has LOP 1T - thought that works quite well!


----------



## Grinnall v8

centenary said:


> I used to work near Leeds back in about 2001 and saw a very flash bimmer with the reg B4KKE. They had a player at the time called Eric Bakke.
> 
> *Also saw K2NGS where the 2 was squashed up to make it look like a 1 making it look like K1NGS*.


Was that in Irvine ? as I know the chap that has that plate on his car:thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84

I saw 2 BBC on a disco lol

plus I saw this on a rally car, no your eyes are seeing this an aston martin rally car!!!


----------



## directsri

I used to have a car with K155 SU and while driving on m25 saw an identical car with K155 ME both 320's wish I kept the plate when sold the car.


----------



## dest

K155 SU and K155 ME are both impossible plates, not enough letters


----------



## chunkytfg

My step-son's girlfriend has K155 COB on her car as her last name is Cobbold


----------



## simonjj

There is a very nice Black 911 around Bath diven buy a guy with a goatie and a suitable look for S4 TAN. (Satan)


----------



## Spoony

dest said:


> K155 SU and K155 ME are both impossible plates, not enough letters


Not if it is spaced illegaly...

K15 SME
K1 SSU


----------



## PaulXJ8

T05 POT - Mini in Basingstoke

PA55 YOU - Aston Martin in Basingstoke


----------



## centenary

M055 MAN on a black R8 tonight on the M6 just past Charnock Richard.


----------



## Hincey

I saw W7STE on a dumpster on the way to work today. Now I see where my tax money goes  lol


----------



## byrnes

I saw a skyline with LAG as the last 3 letters, the other day.


----------



## Coops

Merc in Kensington last week - ANY 1

Bentley, again in London - N 8


----------



## dew1911

Mazda 3 in Carlisle with MP53 BYE, not sure if it's an MPS or a Sport.


----------



## hulla the hulla

H1 - manky old Carina E in Guildford - plate defo worth many many times the value of the car


----------



## ADW

Saw E5SEX (i think it was spelt like that ) in Essex on an Audi R8..


----------



## R7KY D

On the way to work this morning in Woolwich saw 81 DA on a white Ferrari California


----------



## centenary

V6 TAT on an old (and tired looking) 9-3 convertible on the M55 tonight!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## jay_bmw

centenary said:


> V6 TAT on an old (and tired looking) 9-3 convertible on the M55 tonight!


seen E2TAT on the m55 on way home too


----------



## Ghia-X

I saw V14 GRA on a silver BMW 5 series estate up here in the North East

He had it spaced V14GRA too....looked pretty good :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

My mate at work had a standard reg on his pug 306 V141GRA nearly the same!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## evobaz

i know a guy who has EVO 1X on his EVO IX


----------



## Pinky

RS 04 FUN on an RS focus in Kielder today .


----------



## Adrian Convery




----------



## Pinky

12FOX on a merc 
P1PUT on a merc


----------



## Obsessed Merc

25 UK
RU55TEY
MU55TAV

On our vans. We used to space the uk plate 2 5UK for a bit of a laugh. 
The local constabulary had nowt better to do than feel my collar over it, so respaced now.


----------



## bobssignum

Y111 HAH i saw this the other week while sat in a traffic jam , it didnt really go with the car which i think was a nissan micra


----------



## BillyT

i saw a great plate today I AM 50


----------



## centenary

EA51 FLY on a Rangie Sport on the M6 near Haydock. Looked like it was white vinyl wrapped too.


----------



## jay_bmw

8OSS on a nissan GTR in haydock near st helens, looked well smart


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## zed3

was following an 'On Time' recovery flat bed truck earlier with a hiab on it as well
had the reg;

B16 RTA


----------



## mercury

BO08 YAY


Can't even remember what the vehicle was!


----------



## Batesyboy

I have Y23 TAB which looks like BATESY is a mirror... 

...makes me smile


----------



## Brian.

My dad's is M9 NEY - he's a finance broker  I'm looking at getting: T16 BTM. T16 - my favouritestestestest Rally car evaaarrr/and my favourite peugeot engine. BTM is my initials.


----------



## nogrille

W3LSH
(why won't the L S H stay in upper case?)


----------



## centenary

EMA11L on BMW 750 M6 Orrell interchange.

SEX DR on a BMW 3 series convertible (not mine!), A585. I dont know how they got this and must either have doctored the E from a 3 or 8.


----------



## cotter

AB06JOB on an L200, spaced to look like A BOG JOB. Still not as good as WH05HAT or S3WER that I've also seen on drain doctor type vans lol


----------



## Nozza

sorry if this has been mentioned, but WAX 1T is on an old Auto Glym van I've seen a few times


----------



## Spoony

Seen R11 LLS on a rolls in Glasgow on Monday


----------



## Coops

Nozza said:


> sorry if this has been mentioned, but WAX 1T is on an old Auto Glym van I've seen a few times


What this one you mean?










Blatantly lifted from another forum (thanks to Gizmo68 on Briskoda)


----------



## centenary

DOL8Y on an old 5 series touring in the work carpark today.


----------



## Nozza

Coops said:


> What this one you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blatantly lifted from another forum (thanks to Gizmo68 on Briskoda)


That's the one funnily enough! In Bexleyheath in Kent, was fully stocked in the back I did see.


----------



## Ade_uk

Ghia-X said:


> I saw V14 GRA on a silver BMW 5 series estate up here in the North East
> 
> He had it spaced V14GRA too....looked pretty good :thumb:


used to see that car all the time around the Nantwich, Cheshre area a while back always made me chuckle!!


----------



## carrera2s

NET 1 on volvo C70


----------



## pooma

I saw BBC1 on a RR Phantom a few years back, got to be worth some coin that.

Just done some digging and it appears it's on a Merc S class diesel now, hard times must be hitting everyone eh?


----------



## chr15rey

Just pinched from facebook


----------



## v8ddg

*My Dodge*

My name is D. Thorpe and this is my plate on my Dodge Ram 1500


----------



## GPS

pooma said:


> I saw BBC1 on a RR Phantom a few years back, got to be worth some coin that.
> 
> Just done some digging and it appears it's on a Merc S class diesel now, hard times must be hitting everyone eh?


I also saw BBC1 on the very same Phantom. Have recently seen the same plate on something else and not nearly as 'flash', but can't remember what it was :wall:

Edit: just read the rest of your post!!!


----------



## WRX_Paul

Here are 2 i have, the GTR picture was taken by my cousin in California and the Aston was taken by my mate last week:-



















Paul


----------



## ScoobyDan

Spotted a Bentley convertable today , the plate read FTSE 1 . Must have been some city type .


----------



## Raife

Is it just me or does the wrongly spaced Aston plate just look wrong and detract from the car!!??


----------



## cotter

Saw FLY900T on a really tidy Saab 900 turbo last night. I was in slow brain mood, took a minute to suss, but made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## declanswan

Saw "ROB 5" on a ferrari california


----------



## DampDog

You recon your mrs would like this..


----------



## Paulo

_Kia Soul in Glasgow this morning, wrapped advertising "Cash for Gold" registration number GO10 BAR....:lol:_


----------



## Stumper

Saw a nice Ferrari on the way to work earlier this week, the plate was

X5 00MPH

Pretty clever!


----------



## declanswan

Saw TVU 2 last night, not an interesting plate but was on a maybach, never seen one before, MAHOOOOSIF !!!!!


----------



## tom-coupe

saw an audi q7 with blacked out windows black alloys in silver number plate was 

ST07ENN i think it was.


----------



## Tomm

A few more i have spotted. 

K20AEG on a K20A engined EG honda along with K24AEG on a K24A engined EG. 

S8 LOW spaced SO LOW 

L8 WVW spaced L8W VW

F1LTH on a RX7 

I am considering buying one, My name is Tomm Jago, i am considering either

T5 MMU or J8 GOX which would read T5MM U or J8GO X both £255.


----------



## Spoony

I've seen 

P111MBD - Plumbing van
F10 ORS
M1 BOG - on a bathroom fitter


----------



## ivor

saw a nice one on a gtr KA800M


----------



## Chicane

pooma said:


> I saw BBC1 on a RR Phantom a few years back, got to be worth some coin that.
> 
> Just done some digging and it appears it's on a Merc S class diesel now, hard times must be hitting everyone eh?


wow, that very car was behind me a few months back in cleadon, sunderland.

small world eh?


----------



## Maxtor

I saw P999 BOX today, I think he might be a Dr Who fan. :lol:


Maxtor.


----------



## Deano

i saw an absolute stonker of a plate today. On an AMG E63 bombing doen the M58. it was the very old style plate. NOT 510W. it made me smile.lol.


----------



## Tomm

Got my bike recovered today by "The Motorcycle Delivery Company" numberplate was 

YE55 MDC

Thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Tomm

Did some more research! I am really liking plates at the moment. 

M10 HMY spaced out as M1 0H MY on a TT 

F1THY on a FD RX7 

K333 PUP on a Turbo carbon clad corsa spaced K333P UP 

CLA 55Y spaced to read CLASSY 

A FRP Puma near me has P4UMA 

I really want a interesting one now!


----------



## tones61

P3 NIS :lol:


----------



## awallacee30

Saw BA51ARD on a 911 a few months back

Pretty good one I thought.


----------



## ikon66

Saw an Aston Martin in Sunderland with

AO07 FAN spaced A O07 FAN


----------



## Laurie.J.M

3VOM on a Dodge Ram, if you look at it in your rear view mirror it spells MOVE.


----------



## pooma

Just looking on DVLA and both W7XED and W14XED are available at 405 notes each


----------



## Deano

i very nearly bought W14xed but without illegal spacing (which really bugs me) it looked a bit poo.


----------



## Ryan_W

tones61 said:


> P3 NIS :lol:


Steve Parrish (truck driver/racer) has this plate, lives just down the road from my mum!

I saw L10YD on a nice Porsche the other day.

In our fleet we have:

A 1ADY
2 DJ
2 AB
ROXIE
S3 RVV

The father-in-law owns a private plate company, have a looksy on www.reghunter.co.uk, I can get some good deals if anyone wants one?! (Not looking to get banned here, just helping some folk out!)...

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Ryan_W

jay_bmw said:


> 8OSS on a nissan GTR in haydock near st helens, looked well smart


This was our old plate, had both 80SS and 805S.

Sold 80SS around a year ago I think. It's worth more than the car it's on! :doublesho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## svended

A friends black VW Supercharged Corrado G60, VWG60 she only paid £200 for it.


----------



## silverback

i seen some chavved up saxo with the plate "p55 off" i mean,your asking for a pull arent you lol.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## J1ODY A

Saw a nice Aston with *'COL3S'* on the plate, driving along the A12


----------



## jcp

I seen a focus st with B1 2 SLO


----------



## deans arctic

this is my plate, my name is Dean C


----------



## WP-UK

Some good plates in here! I have 'UOY' at the end which looks like 'YOU' in peoples mirrors? :tumbleweed::lol: glad I didn't pay for it


----------



## ben.beesley

Audi a3 round where I live with the reg K9 VET (think they might work in a vets lol)


----------



## id_doug

I had an Audi a few years ago and the reg started KN03, it wasn't until my dad pointed out that it looked like it said KNOB! Impressed I wasn't and a KNOB I am not :thumb:


----------



## Alpina-d3

id_doug said:


> I had an Audi a few years ago and the reg started KN03, it wasn't until my dad pointed out that it looked like it said KNOB! Impressed I wasn't and a KNOB I am not :thumb:


That's just your opinion.


----------



## Sportspack Mark

M3 0 YEH

LEZ4


----------



## id_doug

Alpina-d3 said:


> That's just your opinion.


 I hope it's not just mine :thumb:


----------



## ncd

There was a rather nice Bentley (or might of been a new Roller) parked across from my work a couple of weeks ago with SK11NTT for his plate


----------



## rrsg22

ncd said:


> There was a rather nice Bentley (or might of been a new Roller) parked across from my work a couple of weeks ago with SK11NTT for his plate


He will be skint if he has to keep fuelling a Bentley/Rolls!

My uncle has T1GGR on a 911 (08) C4S Coupe in Torquay
My aunty used to have P19LET on a Boxster... 
BLA1R - saw this on a silver Merc C-class


----------



## WP-UK

A couple I forgot previously - an estate agent near me has got 2 mini coopers with the plates 5OLD and LET 8Y


----------



## Doc943

A fair few years ago but my chubby neighbour had an old Avenger with standard plates FAT 61T


----------



## walker1967

One local to me is p15 sup (**** up) and another is p15 aff (**** aff) sure there's a p8yup (pay up) aswell


----------



## evobaz

Whether its read as "pi5hed" or "pi55 head" - either way, i think you're getting pulled:

Still quite a cool plate though


----------



## Darlofan

Passed G1 NGE yesterday


----------



## alan_mcc

Still regularly see SUE 69R on a blue Peugeot :thumb:


----------



## scotty_boy

C18 BNP skoda fabia vrs
VR5 1 OCT octavia vrs


----------



## mikeyc_123

Seen a merc last night in Olney (near M.Keynes) on my way home from work with just "200" on the plate!


----------



## M44T

S70LEH - but the H was made to look like N so - stolen on a porsche 911


----------



## evobaz

M44T said:


> S70LEH - but the H was made to look like N so - stolen on a porsche 911


There's a car at Knockhill Racing Circuit with S70LEN - pretty sure its Gordon Shedden (touring car dirver).


----------



## herbiedacious

ARA 801L (ARAB OIL) Last saw it on an old Isuzu Piazza) Wonder if the owner realises what a wealthy Shiek would pay for that number!


----------



## evobaz

My brother saw A694UOK...........think about it :lol:


----------



## Spoony

evobaz said:


> My brother saw A694UOK...........think about it :lol:


Was it a fit burd driving? If not... I'm out


----------



## evobaz

Spoony said:


> Was it a fit burd driving? If not... I'm out


I hope so. Need to keep an eye out for it:thumb:


----------



## TheGav

I got G4V HD

Gavin Hodson


----------



## Ming

Saw this parked on my drive yesterday. Strangely its there again today??









I also have owned 
G7ORS on a Mitsubishi GTO - RS being my initials
M111GXK which with only a little help said MING XK and was on a Jaguar XK

Always wanted M1NGS but it is on a jeep

Miing the content


----------



## Serious

I have M700TLE (Mark Tootle)

There is a Bentley local to me with L3XUS. Dunno if his name is Lex or his last car was a Lexus?????? Looks stupid though.


----------



## Auto Detox

volvo estate by me has had 

0 3 

on for as long as I can remember, looks ace


----------



## Bowler

Theres a guy around this neck of the woods with B10PSY on a Merc, not sure if he is a doctor but a bit sick IMO


----------



## 20vKarlos

Seen at lakeside










Seen on M23 in Sussex!










THis car is VERY local to me and is very nice!!










lastly, this is the plate that i wanted to buy in december...the time came and i had completely forgotten about it... some lucky "person" has it now though!!!


----------



## David-R

By far one of the best plates I've seen, on my street too!:


----------



## alexjb

Guy near me who is a plumber/gas/oil engineer has ' 1 OIL ' on his van, looks great.


----------



## Stewerty

Saw BA11OXS on a new A6 a few miles from where I live.


----------



## npinks

Saw S4LAD the other day on a people carrier


----------



## robertdon777

220 JAG - not hard to guess what car it was on. On the A45 nr Coventry, museum,collection car being given a blast.


----------



## sirkuk

I've seen a few good ones over the years.

UC08LER on a Civic in Dorset.
One that effectively read Goodbye on the an Aston Martin in Dorset and one that read Ego 2 Big on a Lamborghini in South Wales. I can't remember the actual lettering and numbering on these two though.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurGie

Bl08RED


----------



## apmaman

21X on a porker suv the other week.


----------



## TRN Ent

sirkuk said:


> I've seen a few good ones over the years.
> 
> UC08LER on a Civic in Dorset.


That lives near me, I've seen it spaced: "U C08LER"


----------



## sirkuk

TRN Ent said:


> That lives near me, I've seen it spaced: "U C08LER"


Yep that's it  Spotted it early one morning on the way to work last week.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## J1ODY A

'2 KCD' 

It's one of Kieron Dyers family (sister?)


----------



## Fish

L11 PNK (Lil Pink) on a little pink Honda Jazz

Fish


----------



## DMS

I spotted this several years back while stuck in traffic. It did make me laugh :lol:


----------



## tenyearsafter

URN8 on something useless like an Astra near to me


----------



## adf27

Saw B 5AXO on a ... Saxo


----------



## sirkuk

H8 POO on a Merc.

M8 WHO on a Nissan.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## J1ODY A

'3D' on a new lexus.


----------



## TRN Ent

sirkuk said:


> H8 POO on a Merc.
> 
> M8 WHO on a Nissan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


I see that Nissan often, he had it on a different car few years back.


----------



## sirkuk

TRN Ent said:


> I see that Nissan often, he had it on a different car few years back.


I see you're on Portland which is where I spot it quite often too in Fortuneswell. Would explain why you've spotted a handful of the same ones 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pee

I've seen N111GAA on a black Alfa gtv


----------



## j3ggo

My plate is J3GGO surname JEGGO, had it for 15 years now.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## N2eav

One I would Ike but sold for alot was a4ron for Aaron lol. The one I got now is my screen name n2eav for neave


----------



## Maurice100

We had H1 81MBO issued to our dealership by the dvla, part of a batch of a 100 VRMs just for a bit of fun my DP at the time put it on a female sales persons demo, not sure how it would sit in the pc world of today


----------



## putzie




----------



## djdan

Sorry for the crap phone pic. If you like dance music you might recognise what my plates meant to say. I have T16STD on my van so it looks similar


----------



## evil kegs

i have r12 keg on retention because my nick name is keg


----------



## TRN Ent

BMO 1 On a Mondeo, seen it round here a lot.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## stolt

see R18 EYE on a merc on the way home the other night. and today i see a pink cab with C4BBY.

As i;m into my Golf R32's these a guy which has the ultimate plate for that car R30 TWO. wont tell me how much he paid for it though!!


----------



## Guest

Two funny ones quite local to me..

N9 Tax (With the wiggly bit of the 9 brought up to look more like an 'o')

P15 APH (Reads "**** off")


----------



## Mr.Ry

F1 SUP - Toyota Supra


----------



## pcm1980

G1RTH on a black merc convertable

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PugIain

pcm1980 said:


> G1RTH on a black merc convertable


Thats abit worrying as surely only women drive convertibles?



N2eav said:


> One I would Ike but sold for alot was a4ron for Aaron


You mean for a guy called Ron with an A4?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## apmaman




----------



## Naddy37

putzie said:


>


:lol: class. How long you had that one?


----------



## herbiedacious

is he making a statement about volvos?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ric type r

Used to be a chap around town with an old Vauxhall the # K8 on it, Number was worth 100 times more than the car.


----------



## apmaman

I just seen K7UNT on a 330i.


----------



## JM93

Similar to the previous TVR posting, T12STO on a Scirocco, Newcastle earlier today


----------



## Sirmally2

Dad used to work for BOC.

Before he left they had just started putting BOC plates on... M300 BOC, M80 BOC etc... But they did have OXY 1 on an Oxygen Wagon. Thought that was a nice touch :lol:

And a guy down the road has VW58 EOS... And guesses on what he drives?


----------



## stuart.cameron

Seen *D11 CKS* on the way into work this morning.

He runs a chicken farm called 'Dicks Chicks' haha


----------



## Lee.GTi180

I saw *R8 GAY* on a Ford Mondeo couple of years back, made me chuckle.


----------



## Ghia-X

Took delivery of my 2012 Galaxy Titanium X in March and have just got round to putting my plate on her


----------



## SteveyG

apmaman said:


>


Don't get it?


----------



## DMH-01

Saw a guy yesterday who had C3O YH obviously on a C30.


----------



## declanswan

SteveyG said:


> Don't get it?


Me neither ??:tumbleweed:


----------



## Bero

stolt said:


> see R18 EYE on a merc on the way home the other night. and today i see a pink cab with C4BBY.
> 
> As i;m into my Golf R32's these a guy which has the ultimate plate for that car R30 TWO. wont tell me how much he paid for it though!!


£255 - £510 looking at the price of similar '30 TWO' plates on DVLA.


----------



## Fish

ENG 11N on some noddy Ferrari 458 Spider

Fish


----------



## staffordian

I've not trawled all 126 pages to see if this one has been mentioned, so apologies if it has!

An Audi near me has the reg number 4COF

Surprised it got past the DVLA censors!


----------



## Turbo Tony

There's an Audi around here with the plate AUD10.

As I'm into a/v, I'd love this plate.

There's a Range Rover with the plate PO51BLY (possibly) - a plate I was considering bidding on when it came up for auction. Until I saw the price.


----------



## G.P

staffordian said:


> An Audi near me has the reg number 4COF


On a TT last time I saw it, many years ago it was on a gold Micra, and the family also owned 4 KOF. . .


----------



## WP-UK

Never got round to posting a photo of the plate I mentioned a while ago in this thread which is attached to a local estate agents Mini.. They also own LET 8Y


----------



## staffordian

G.P said:


> On a TT last time I saw it, many years ago it was on a gold Micra, and the family also owned 4 KOF. . .


Was still on a TT very recently, think the "K" one was on a big Landcruiser or similar.


----------



## G.P




----------



## Doc943

Many years ago my neighbours standard plate was FAT 61T, and yes he was.


----------



## DMH-01

Drive past a guy every morning on the way to work who has B16 0AVE on his Range Rover Evoque.


----------



## Bero

Seen F9ECK yesterday - made me smile.

There are a few other funny/good ones up here: -

A B06 JOB on plumbers truck.
MR B1N on rubbish lorry
Tawse Tyres have TAW5E and T4WSE which look pretty smart
W1NGE on a School run Cayenne


----------



## Ninja59

T1 XAM on a toyota IQ...


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## buckrogers21stc

guy flew past me the other day in a Rolls Royce (near sure it was a phantom) with the plate

[____H1____]


----------



## J1ODY A




----------



## AJV77

cna1406 said:


> I saw VINYL on a lamborghini gallardo the other day


The guys owns a shop in B'ham " hard to find records " I think

He's also got a Bentley Turbo with

TUR 80


----------



## AJV77

EV11 AMG - EVIL AMG

And 

C63 AMG

On a C63 AMG Mercedes-Benz

Same guy M163 AMG

On a ML63 AMG Mercedes-Benz


----------



## Spoony

I seen R48 on a merc spaced like that RAB


----------



## AJV77

Coxy914 said:


> That's the chap who owns Hard to Find Records in Brum!:thumb:


Only just saw this thread lol


----------



## a.roden




----------



## dagoatla

There is a pub owner near here that has an X5 with X5 00 BAR
I also saw a ferrari in the car park at work with AD10S or something like it, can't remember the exact combo of letters and digits. The owner was over here for a wedding and owns a bottled water company in Yorkshire I think, could be Harrogate water?


----------



## IanA

My old boss had F40 GTO on a Ferrari F40, think he has it on a Jaguar now

_BRY5 70Y_ Bry's toy used to be on a Sierra Cosworth near where I live


----------



## darren1229

m8 cya

on an r1


----------



## a.roden

I saw JU52 FKU on a nissan gtr at japshow!
Spaced so it said: JU5 2 FK U


----------



## DMH-01

Saw a Range Rover with B4NER.


----------



## MA3RC

I saw a Bugatti Veyron with the number plate YE51 CAN. Spaced YE5 1 CAN. YES I CAN. Looked wicked! Picture to be uploaded shortly. 
My friend also has a Civic Type R with the plate V777 TEC. Which i also like


----------



## J1ODY A

41 LP on matt black AMG S63 monster!!!









And someone trying to copy me...


----------



## davec

Once saw a brand new R8 with the plate V10 in aberdeen and I've also spotted an unfortunate car with the last 3 letters Pdo! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davec

I also saw a van from a strip club in.Edinburgh with PU51 BAR
and a wee mx5 with a blonde in it with H8 MY X 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M44T

I saw R5OLE (********) on a passat a few weeks back.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

SWMBO has N9 EMA on her Freelander
I have N8 SGJ on my Vespa
My uncle had J7 HGV on his truck and J7 LGV on his van before he sold them both
My Grandad has 1933 DG on his car (Guess what year he was born)

There are a few interesting ones around my area
N33 BOG (Plumbers van)
1 MWJ (On a Smart car!!!!) The plate isn't that interesting, but on a Smart car? Why?
X33 ODX (An E46 330d cab, spaced to read X 330D X)


Naturally, dream plate would have to be 1 SGJ, but I wouldn't say no to 8 SGJ.

Nearly bought EMA 911S for the Porshce, but it was a tad pricey.:doublesho


----------



## Les Brock

S70MFG on a Focus ST !


----------



## STEALTH K3

Spotted "1MJ" 2008 ROLLS-ROYCE PHANTOM on the M40 Oxford bound


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Forgot to mention, there's a driving instructer near me with a Mini, reg number PA57 YET

Gutted if you were the pupil who failed!


----------



## DNKPets

Wifes car has K50 NGR (Karen Songer) Mondeo Ghia X
Mine is a NI plate. SIL 1360 (SILI 360) Eunos Roadster

Derek


----------



## DNKPets

Also used to see a Granada with YWA 51T (Y WA5 1T)


----------



## DW58

M44T said:


> I saw R5OLE (********) on a passat a few weeks back.


Similarly RSO 1L locally.


----------



## WP-UK

Just seen this one..


----------



## G.P

WP-UK said:


> Just seen this one..
> View attachment 24556


Not seen that for a while, was on an old Jag for years, normally driven by Mr S Moss at Goodwood Revival.


----------



## G.P

WP-UK said:


> Just seen this one..
> View attachment 24556


Not seen that for a while, was on an old Jag for years, normally driven by Mr S Moss at Goodwood Revival.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## JA1987

My bro has got K13 RNS, his name is Kieron.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alan_mcc

Seen B4 NFF in a place called Banff.


----------



## Pinky

COL133N On an Audi if I remember right 


MR DIA had to look twice at this one .


----------



## pee

Spotted a merc van F4KKE


----------



## DW58

Whilst I have had a personal plate (my initials R*** JDW) in the past, I'm a bit baffled by some plates.

Whilst I understand that some folks use numbers which supposedly substitute for certain letters, some of these letter/number combinations are pretty vague - some so vague that it's not that obvious what they are supposed to mean - especially odd when the owners go to the length of putting an explanation across the bottom of the plate.

I understand that the following are used:


0 = O
3 = E
4 = A
5 = S
Are there others?

What's the penalty for mis-spaced plates these days?


----------



## SteveyG

^^ Yeah, some of them a pretty tenuous.


----------



## JA1987

1 - I or l
7 - T
11 (with a black screw cover between) - H

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobbyw55

B8by w thats mine


----------



## DW58

bobbyw55 said:


> B8by w thats mine


Meaning what?


----------



## Fish

BOO 4 on a rusty ol' Merc A140!


----------



## B17BLG

My plate on my astra burg

IMG_6164 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6162 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6170 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## Bero

DW58 said:


> Meaning what?


Baby W........obviously :lol:

Although it looks like that to me.....look at his Username


----------



## DW58

It's not obvious to me mate 

There're some weird spellings here - I'm clearly showing my age, as I just don't see the supposed "obvious" with so many of these plates 

Guess I'd better just give up


----------



## adammcs

Mate has below 

Z4 M - U R 2 SLO
Mini - R U 2 SLO


----------



## Yowfailed

DW58 said:


> It's not obvious to me mate
> 
> There're some weird spellings here - I'm clearly showing my age, as I just don't see the supposed "obvious" with so many of these plates
> 
> Guess I'd better just give up


I'm firmly with you on this one mate. I sometimes think people are reading some of these 'personalised plates' through special specs  And then there are those who mis space the plate and again, it spells gibberish


----------



## Buck

Followed a mint white Rolls Royce Phantom on Thursday

Registration OA51S RR


----------



## TANNER23

2 that spring to mind are:

5PY that I see in Wolverhampton alot, been on various big mercs and similar.

and lately not sure how it was done but read "U LOST" on a sh*t quick Nissan GTR. 

Made my Golf GTI look like an F reg 1.0L Micra in the performance stakes.


----------



## Kerr

adammcs said:


> Mate has below
> 
> Z4 M - U R 2 SLO
> Mini - R U 2 SLO


You are missing a number are you not?

UR 02 SLO.


----------



## Kerr

My personal favourite was K3RRS and it used to be in Edinburgh on a Ford Escort Harrier when it was new.

I did see it for sale on a site about 6 months ago, looking for over £10k.


----------



## Yowfailed

Yet again, that one really does say bugger all  Unless you have bad eye's and 10K you have no idea what to do with. Just madness


----------



## DiscoTD5

Once saw P1 XTC on a scoobie P1 of course & F40 EAT on a F50 but that was a good while a go now...


----------



## Dizzle77

Saw a lowered Leon Cupra on a trailer yesterday. Had the plate.....

SOO4 LOW


----------



## J1ODY A

white A5 convertible with 'WY11LE X'
black BMW 3 series with 'Y1 5TUS'
monster Lexus with 'OSE 1V'
blue Fiesta with 'C3Y XX'
BMW M3 with 'M3 WHY'

plus:









and...


----------



## SteveyG

^^ But what do they all mean??


----------



## evobaz

TANNER23 said:


> and lately not sure how it was done but read "U LOST" on a sh*t quick Nissan GTR.


Possibly "ULO 5 T" but spaced to read diffeently.

My best mates surname is Duffin and I spotted a 5/7 Series BMW in Edinburgh about a year ago with the plate DUF1N.


----------



## MA3RC

These are pretty cool:

The Honda a friend owns, the audi is a friend of a friend and the Bugatti was spotted in Cardiff


----------



## Zetec-al

Thats Veyron plate is wicked along with the car!


----------



## Ian-83

There's a VW bettle cabrio near me with the plate PU51 WAG, car is bright pink too so definetly gets noticed.


----------



## Kerr

Yowfailed said:


> Yet again, that one really does say bugger all  Unless you have bad eye's and 10K you have no idea what to do with. Just madness


It doesn't take a genius to work it out. Pretty sure a child would even understand it just requires a tiny amount of imagination.

Yes, £10k is a lot of cash that I couldn't justify spending on a plate.


----------



## MA3RC

S1600Marc said:


> These are pretty cool:
> 
> The Honda a friend owns, the audi is a friend of a friend and the Bugatti was spotted in Cardiff


Love the Veyron one


----------



## DW58

Ian-83 said:


> There's a VW bettle cabrio near me with the plate PU51 WAG, car is bright pink too so definetly gets noticed.


That's just plain sad.

R18 ROX seen today on a Range Rover belonging to neighbours of my Mother, needless to say it wasn't spaced like that. I just don't see the point


----------



## Bero

DW58 said:


> That's just plain sad.
> 
> R18 ROX seen today on a Range Rover belonging to neighbours of my Mother, needless to say it wasn't spaced like that. I just don't see the point


I know......for something as emotive (to may people) as football it effectively stops you leaving your car anywhere. If it came to Aberdeen I'd be surprised if there was any paintwork left after 2.6 seconds!


----------



## Kerr

Bero said:


> I know......for something as emotive (to may people) as football it effectively stops you leaving your car anywhere. If it came to Aberdeen I'd be surprised if there was any paintwork left after 2.6 seconds!


And that would only be the seagulls.


----------



## declanswan

B17BLG said:


> My plate on my astra burg
> 
> IMG_6164 by Ben Grace, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6162 by Ben Grace, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6170 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


I dont get it ???


----------



## bidderman1969

i want to know how people just keep getting away with altering the bloody spacing to make stupid words


----------



## MA3RC

I imagine it's supposed to be "good bye"?


----------



## declanswan

S1600Marc said:


> I imagine it's supposed to be "good bye"?


:tumbleweed:


----------



## Willows-dad

A few years back on the Chelsea embankment there was 2 cars parked on a drive, 2B, and NOT 2B. I can imagine they weren't cheap.


----------



## Fish

W18 DOM with two little plate dots making it WISDOM.

Fish


----------



## bidderman1969

Should make it a £1000 fine for tampering with number plates, might make them think twice about doing it


----------



## DMH-01

Willows-dad said:


> A few years back on the Chelsea embankment there was 2 cars parked on a drive, 2B, and NOT 2B. I can imagine they weren't cheap.





















That cyclist looks to be the same in both photos :lol:


----------



## SteveyG

^^ That's awesome


----------



## VXR220




----------



## G.P

I misread this to start with:-


----------



## should_do_more

DMH-01 said:


> That cyclist looks to be the same in both photos :lol:


they are still there.....not sure about the cyclist.
has been interesting seeing what he has had over the last 15 years i've been going past!


----------



## Kane.

D1 TCH on a Mitsubishi over here.


----------



## adamvr619

ELO8 OYS ELO BOYS haha shame it was a bloke driving


----------



## Zetec-al

Saw 'RIOOT' on a merc 4x4 last night on the m25

And also 'STEPH B' on a white range rover sport being driven way to fast!


----------



## Kerr

W33 NOB 

On a TVR Tuscan.


----------



## pee

Just seen KA10BAY at cayton bay holiday park


----------



## BobsRX8GT

BALSAK on a V8 ute. Hadc those chrome balls hanging off the towbar as well.


----------



## Paddy_R

There's a red 107 near me with the reg 'B16 107'.


----------



## Jammy J

Also seen MRB 1N on a bin lorry.


----------



## redrob

Have personally had 
A4 UUM on our A4 cabriolet
MY07 SAR on our Audi Q ugly which was with the help of a black bolt spaced to look like MY Q7 SAR
Currently have RR54 SAR on our Range Rover sport, again spaced to look like
RRS 4 SAR
P.s. wife's name is Sarah


----------



## MA3RC

Someone by my old high school has an Audi tt with the plate "D15 ARM" disarm. Who happens to be a policeman


----------



## evobaz

Kerr said:


> W33 NOB
> 
> On a TVR Tuscan.


Was it a blue on in the Falkirk / Grangemouth area. If so it belongs to (or used to belong to) a guy at my work

I recently saw a black Merc CLS or something with the plate OG 03 ABY but it was spaced like O G0 3ABY (O GO BABY)


----------



## Ratchet

306chris said:


> I've heard that there should be BO55 MAN available, but the one i'm sure must exist and i would like, but never heard about is CHR 15


I looked into the price of this a few months back and was told it could be mine for just £165,000.00. :doublesho on a range rover at present.

Looks like I will never own that plate then.


----------



## evobaz

Saw a nice Range Rover recently with the following plate on it - I wonder what her name was. KAR3N


----------



## DMH-01

Used to see this a lot a few years ago...










Iirc the owner was 22 at the time.


----------



## Bero

306chris said:


> I've heard that there should be BO55 MAN available, but the one i'm sure must exist and i would like, but never heard about is *CHR 15*


Currently on a 2005 Golf GTI.......it must be worth 10 times what the car is!


----------



## moosh

Mine is W4GCN when modified slightly it reads WAGON


----------



## PugIain

isnt "modifying" illegal?


----------



## sirkuk

V8 0RAL is a recent one I've seen.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumper

I saw a new 5 Series at Heathrow earlier this week with 1 BMW on it. 
I'm guessing it's owned by BMW UK or something like that, must be worth a fortune!


----------



## woodybeefcake

I've seen K155 MEE - OO05SHH and SP01NKD


----------



## cdubu

We used to have an f40 come in to a (car hifi) place I used to work at with the plate W500SHH which I thought was pretty cool. The rear spoilier was signed my Niki Lauder too, awesome car.


----------



## Fish

8ETA (beta) on a nice mummy wagon, Porsche Cayenne S.


----------



## DW58

This just gets sadder and sadder - "8 ETA" says just that, it doesn't say "BETA". None of these other plates spell out what people like to think they do.

If someone can achieve their initials with the lettering on a plate then so be it, but in my opinion assuming that a word/initials are created using numbers doesn't achieve anything - letters are letters, numbers are numbers.

Sorry, but that's my opinion.


----------



## JoshG1992

My mates first car was BJ08 WWE, his mam bought him it and didnt realise (shared car). Wasnt his favourite vehicle he's had to date haha.


----------



## Jammy J

Seen W1 TCH on a Range Rover in Airdrie today.


----------



## Kerr

DW58 said:


> This just gets sadder and sadder - "8 ETA" says just that, it doesn't say "BETA". None of these other plates spell out what people like to think they do.
> 
> If someone can achieve their initials with the lettering on a plate then so be it, but in my opinion assuming that a word/initials are created using numbers doesn't achieve anything - letters are letters, numbers are numbers.
> 
> Sorry, but that's my opinion.


Not being offensive, but can't you let people enjoy the thread?

We accept your opinion but many people enjoy the plates and often the attempt at humour. 
I've read you posting this opinion on a few occasion through the thread.

We know your opinion. Can we let it go now and let the people who want to contribute do so?


----------



## Kerr

CAD63R on a new looking white Range Rover Sport in Aberdeen.


----------



## DW58

Kerr said:


> Not being offensive, but can't you let people enjoy the thread?
> 
> We accept your opinion but many people enjoy the plates and often the attempt at humour.
> I've read you posting this opinion on a few occasion through the thread.
> 
> We know your opinion. Can we let it go now and let the people who want to contribute do so?


That's hardly fair is it - my opinion on the topic is just as valid as any other poster's and I'm not the only one who has been negative on this matter


----------



## Fish

As you feel that these plates don't read in the way that the owners are trying to make them into, why not just ignore the thread! We all have our opinions, but the bulk who think a thread pointless just dont visit it.

Fish


----------



## Kerr

DW58 said:


> That's hardly fair is it - my opinion on the topic is just as valid as any other poster's and I'm not the only one who has been negative on this matter


No need to to have rolleyes and refer to registration plates as "sadder and sadder" when many people get something from it.

Not sure how your posts can be construed into being anything other than negative and offer nothing towards the thread. I've not seen people posting the same negative comments over and over.

Your point has been made.

Let people have their fun with plates and not kill the thread.


----------



## herbiedacious

Seen a Jag with H2 EAU. The owners surname is Waters. Ingeneous!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob stone

I have a few 

S700ONY (my car)

RS 0 8ELT (work van )

C 20TNE ( wife's car)

S700ONE (dads car )


----------



## PugIain

herbiedacious said:


> Seen a Jag with H2 EAU. The owners surname is Waters. Ingeneous!


Now that one IS a good one!


----------



## Bero

CL10 used to run about Aberdeen on a Clio about 10 years ago.


----------



## Kerr

V10 On the Audi R8 Spyder kicking about Aberdeen too. 

He seems to spend a lot of time just driving up and down Union Street.


----------



## J1ODY A

Not a private plate, but one that I feel is well put together... how this gets through the MOT I do not know!


----------



## amiller

^^^what on earth is that supposed to read apart from "****"?!


----------



## J1ODY A

amiller said:


> ^^^what on earth is that supposed to read apart from "****"?!


Read my blurb - it's clearly not a private plate but I wanted to share it with you lovely people!

Don't you start moaning at me as well fart face


----------



## dew1911

It looks like a home made one to me... By a blind 3 year old with Parkingsons


----------



## amiller

J1ODY A said:


> Read my blurb - it's clearly not a private plate but I wanted to share it with you lovely people!
> 
> Don't you start moaning at me as well fart face


I know I know- but what is it trying to spell out? I dont understand why all the random spaces!? :speechles


----------



## J1ODY A

amiller said:


> I know I know- but what is it trying to spell out? I dont understand why all the random spaces!? :speechles


I think its just trying to stay on 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## PugIain

Looks like its from Ray Charles number plates ltd.


----------



## CraigQQ

the best I've seen was one of those Aixam modified minivan things..

plate said KN03ERY (Knobery :lol


----------



## DWills

My sisters other half had this on his Beetle, he seems to have rethought it being on the company car though.

PU51 RUB


----------



## Bero

DWills said:


> My sisters other half had this on her Beetle, she seems to have rethought it being on the company car though.
> 
> PU51 RUB


EFA :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

What about this one for me?


----------



## smith22

riz said:


> Wh05 Bad


Now seen in Aberdare on A GTR..........................


----------



## Jammy J

Kerr said:


> What about this one for me?


How? Ooooh nice car!


----------



## Kerr

Jammy J said:


> How? Ooooh nice car!


The oldest internet joke when I upset someone.

W4NGG KERR.


----------



## bidderman1969

Should be Wayne instead of Wang, lol


----------



## mark328

smith22 said:


> Now seen in Aberdare on A GTR..........................


Yeah, a guy i work with said his mate has this on a GTR, hes young and daddy buys all his cars


----------



## Jammy J

:argie: 
Spotted in Aberdeen today.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

saw the biggest waste of a plate today on a renault scenic i think it was
911 JC
Couldnt believe my eyes...


----------



## J1ODY A

"V I P YO"










:car:


----------



## simonjj

Often see: 
*F4 LIC *
on a black Merc SL around Stroud


----------



## WP-UK

An owner of a local letting agents near me has this..


----------



## J1ODY A

There's a Porker near me from an Estate Agents & it's something like ** 5OLD :lol:


----------



## WP-UK

J1ODY A said:


> There's a Porker near me from an Estate Agents & it's something like ** 5OLD :lol:


:lol: I posted one earlier in this thread that is 5OLD - the company also owns LET 8Y


----------



## J1ODY A

Think SCOTT P have been warned by the police about his plate lol










Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

Followed a car in London a few weeks back, advertising his car cleaning business, W45HED


----------



## J1ODY A

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## j3ggo

LR 1 is owned by land rover I think, I have seen it in Gaydon, Oxfordshire


----------



## gargreen7

Theres a road near me called "A48" and there is also a shop on the road fittingly called "the A48 Shop" 

Owners number plate is 

"A48 5HOP"


----------



## Coops

Spotted recently:

F1SH X

MY 54RAH


----------



## Jammy J

Parked next to this when i went to Halfrauds today, wasn't till i got back out that i seen the plate :lol:

Made me chuckle a little.


----------



## evobaz

Seen this on a van tonight

JOB13Y - made me chuckle


----------



## Glaschu

W33 NOB on a TVR
M1 NCE on a butchers' van
POT 80S on a potato merchant's van
R1 PAF on a secondhand dealer's van


----------



## evobaz

Glaschu said:


> W33 NOB on a TVR
> M1 NCE on a butchers' van


Guessing you're from the Falkirk area then?

The TVR belongs to a guy I know who works in Grangemouth and the buthers van is from Camelon:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Guy at my place has got K9 NOB.


----------



## spida_singh




----------



## evobaz

spida_singh said:


>


Wonder how long he got away with that before getting pulled


----------



## R7KY D

evobaz said:


> Wonder how long he got away with that before getting pulled


Having a dim moment , I can't even work out what the plate really is MYA5 7ON ? MY45 7ON ?


----------



## evobaz

r7ky d said:


> having a dim moment , i can't even work out what the plate really is mya5 7on ? My45 7on ?


mya 570n


----------



## Jammy J

My57 aon?


----------



## R7KY D

evobaz said:


> mya 570n


:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

I've seen a couple of nice ones recently - this little monster passed me on the motorway about 12 months ago:










Reg was WR10 BUG

About 3 days out of 5, on my way home from work a guy passes me going the other way in a Ferrari 599 GTO - reg is FER 1 - plate used to be owned by Chris Evans but it's not any more!

Same guy has a Ferrari FF with the reg FF ** (two numbers, can't remember them now but they're cool either way!)


----------



## Glaschu

More "unfortunate" than interesting :lol:


----------



## bruce92

i saw v12 1day on the back of a ford mondeo estate 
and ive seen the plate i aspire to have RHY5 W (my name and initial) for the nice low price of 15,000 
so for now im after RH06 YSH (just wish the second H was a W)


----------



## LukeWS

This one made me laugh after my mate had been calling himself the boss all day


----------



## TANNER23

Not Frimpong or Lethal Bizzle but still...Dench!


----------



## Jammy J

I seen P33 USY last week. Certainly made me LOL.


----------



## xJay1337

One I snapped on a 911 about 18 months ago in London.

IMG_6361 by xjay1337, on Flickr


----------



## JunglistJed

Have seen some good ones go to london and back, 'B00 STED' 'T34 POT' '3D' and also saw the 'CHANEL' delivery van with the number plate 'NO 5'

funny one










2 PK









A footballer named 'Kaboul' who plays for tottenham


----------



## xJay1337

Can't be that loaded,it'sonly an SL500.


----------



## bidderman1969

spida_singh said:


>


He'll moan like [email protected]&k when he gets a ticket for that


----------



## Coops

bidderman1969 said:


> He'll moan like [email protected]&k when he gets a ticket for that


Running a DB9 Volante with a private plate - reckon he won't care!

Saw GUY 1 last week and a pickup with ACC35S towing access platforms.


----------



## bidderman1969

Maybe, lol, they'd still moan anyway and claim "injustice", also, don't you get points for that too?


----------



## xJay1337

bidderman1969 said:


> He'll moan like [email protected]&k when he gets a ticket for that


Honestly he probably doesn't even care.
And I would be very shocked if he got a ticket unless he was driving like a d0rk. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Bero

bidderman1969 said:


> He'll moan like [email protected]&k when he gets a ticket for that


Not so much - only £60 but more importantly it's non-endorsable. A friend has a miss spaced number plate on a daily driver range rover for 3 years without a problem....put it on his Ferarri and was pulled twice in 3 weeks.


----------



## chr15rey

seen B7 COV today on a sprinter type van
think '87' was the 1st & last time Cov won anything, lol


----------



## SteveyG

xJay1337 said:


> Honestly he probably doesn't even care.
> And I would be very shocked if he got a ticket unless he was driving like a d0rk. :tumbleweed:


Even though he's blatantly just switched letters round on his plate? Any ANPR camera would pick that up as an invalid plate.


----------



## Beatman

Many years back on a 911 saw a plate THE 911 must have cost a few bob?


----------



## Rayner

The very best I've ever seen was on a jag in clifton, Bristol reads UP U S1R :lol: brilliant I laugh every time I see it.

Do a lot of work for a bloke that drives a db9 reg - JB something looks quite cool.


----------



## Pinky

I had to look twice at this on a Focus ST 



AS60CAR ( ASBOCAR )


----------



## Glaschu

Beatman said:


> Many years back on a 911 saw a plate THE 911 must have cost a few bob?


IIRC that belongs/belonged to Porsche GB, I'm sure it was used on cars in their press fleet.


----------



## G.P

Glaschu said:


> IIRC that belongs/belonged to Porsche GB, I'm sure it was used on cars in their press fleet.


Was that not:- 'A 911' ???


----------



## MA3RC

A friend of a friend owns this:


----------



## Glaschu

G.P said:


> Was that not:- 'A 911' ???


Could have been, but neither plate is currently showing up as on a vehicle...


----------



## Kiashuma

S1600Marc said:


> A friend of a friend owns this:


:doublesho Hope the handbrake works :thumb:


----------



## FHAT 1

saw a woman driving a black range rover today with this reg and thought ooh thats not a good plate 


4 VD



cheers darren


----------



## MA3RC

Kiashuma said:


> :doublesho Hope the handbrake works :thumb:


Lmao! Imagine explaining that one to the insurance company


----------



## G.P




----------



## macca666

Saw U G08LER on an MX5 in Glasgow the other week!


----------



## b9rgo1234

Beatman said:


> Many years back on a 911 saw a plate THE 911 must have cost a few bob?





Glaschu said:


> IIRC that belongs/belonged to Porsche GB, I'm sure it was used on cars in their press fleet.


THE 911 was owned by Glenvarigill, but was sold about 6 years ago at auction.
I dont think Porsche GB wanted to own it after Sept 11th.
It is currently on retention but it is for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Pezza4u

Saw it earlier :lol:


----------



## p3asa

Saw on a builders van the other day but was too slow to get my phone out:
T111RPN

Looked like TURPIN from a distance. Bit of a robber maybe


----------



## Jammy J

Pezza4u said:


> Saw it earlier :lol:


Ha! thats quite good.


----------



## should_do_more

Saw V 31GHT on an Audi jeep today. Shame it was poo brown.


----------



## nogrille

I saw "70 MPH" yesterday


----------



## Jack

I spotted a Leon with B34VER at the weekend


----------



## ConorF

MY M3 OK - On an M3 lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## DMH-01

Spotted BA11 LAR earlier.


----------



## Grommit

Best ones Ive seen are

8MW on a BMW 7 series suprisingly, and the regi plate is worth a fortune.

W1 TCH or Witch on a Porsche Carrera S Women driver to  Giggidy Giggidy


----------



## Grommit

S1600Marc said:


> A friend of a friend owns this:


haha love this.


----------



## nogrille




----------



## IanA

On a white Mercedes BO55 ADE


----------



## Beatman

Glaschu said:


> IIRC that belongs/belonged to Porsche GB, I'm sure it was used on cars in their press fleet.


This one was parked up in the City of Bath. But it was a while back haven't seen again


----------



## 4d_dc2

I had A11DY F on my old civic. Names Andy F lol
Mrs has AL51CE B on her s2000 her names Alice B if you hadn't guessed. 
Mates got S2K OG on his s2000. The worst one i saw was B4D KA on an old e30 bmw. 
My old boss' van was P155 DOF and that was standard from the dealership lol.


----------



## Ludacris320

Spotted in Dundee:

M1X DJ
L8 MUM

I had M14TA V on my Eunos Roadster

Currently have:
B10 DEE on our lasses E90. Dee is her name and nothing to do with the local football team.


----------



## J1ODY A

My mates, he likes pool more than me... :lol:


----------



## Kerr

J1ODY A said:


> My mates, he likes pool more than me... :lol:


Black BMW with pot in the reg.

Drug dealer?


----------



## J1ODY A

Kerr said:


> Black BMW with pot in the reg.
> 
> Drug dealer?


Pot 8s... As in 8 ball... He owns a pool club!


----------



## Kerr

J1ODY A said:


> Pot 8s... As in 8 ball... He owns a pool club!


Yeah I did read your post.

Just a stereotype of black BMWs that they are driven by drug dealers.


----------



## J1ODY A

Kerr said:


> Yeah I did read your post.
> 
> Just a stereotype of black BMWs that they are driven by drug dealers.


Well he is a resourceful fellow so am sure you're not far wrong lol JOKE


----------



## j3ggo

My plate is j3ggo surname jeggo


----------



## Z4-35i

Currently on retention, will hopefully have a new bike to put it back onto soon.


----------



## Distinction

I have M3 FUN on my E92 M3


----------



## CGRD

I have V8 TNT on my VXR8 :-D

i saw this only yesterday GT 3 - on a Range rover sport lol


----------



## Ming

I have M11Ng X on my BMW but I saw

*M1LF X* on a sporty skoda shooting down the motoerway the other day.
Think i would like to meet the owner. :thumb:


----------



## dubber

I have b20ost


----------



## Caameronn

Saw a plate other day BI3BS K, Justin bibber fan do ya reckon?!


----------



## farley2708

this is my neice Iskra

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=pi...tbnh=177&tbnw=113&start=0&ndsp=30&tx=58&ty=86

on her merc she has I5K4A


----------



## Kerr

farley2708 said:


> this is my neice Iskra
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=pi...tbnh=177&tbnw=113&start=0&ndsp=30&tx=58&ty=86
> 
> on her merc she has I5K4A


I'm not sure what is more wrong.

The spelling of niece an incorrect registration plate that doesn't exist or the fact you've proudly posted pictures of your niece in underwear linked to her linkedin account.

Otherwise good post.


----------



## should_do_more

I think wilko knows her....


----------



## Bero

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure what is more wrong.
> 
> ........pictures of your niece in underwear linked to her linkedin account.


Nothing wrong with that!

If she has a 1 series BMW her plate is L5KRA


----------



## Pinky

0005 vxr (on a vxr) s 11 poo
co55aaa 57ef (stef)
10sm 
r999mre
79ls
gg07don
0007 c00
w9pot
v3pot
10sm
s777tth (smith)
25 tom
w29 guy
dav51m (dave sim) k300nny (kenny) wwg5
45bot 442awb s4bur
j15may k700sct 10eof
co12mck ar07nat wlh462


----------



## Rayner

Went passed a house with a 'sporty' looking mini, plate...
B4D GP 
made me laugh


----------



## Jdudley90

A friend has E3 on his Merc sort of looks like a number 8 from the right distance


----------



## explorer

Saw Paul Daniels on motorway many years ago in a RR with reg MAG 1C. Didnt see Debbie though!


----------



## explorer

cna1406 said:


> I saw VINYL on a lamborghini gallardo the other day


This ive seen in Birmingham. A record company boss apparently.


----------



## sfstu

saw this on m3 yesterday, made me chuckle...


----------



## Ongoing

M7 7URB (MY TURB) on a Supra
P7 AYA (PLAYA) on a Hyundia accent
T88 EVO on a Evo V


----------



## puppag

1 OFF on a range rover
G1 on a Honda crv.


----------



## rob_vrs

4C on a merc c class


----------



## willwander




----------



## profoundoblu

Y 5AVE on a bentley continental gt. Down gosport/fareham area near portsmouth


----------



## herbiedacious

H1 NNY on a 4x4 in Whitley Bay. Must be a local car!


----------



## id_doug

herbiedacious said:


> H1 NNY on a 4x4 in Whitley Bay. Must be a local car!


That will be so far over the top of some folks heads :lol:


----------



## Scott Harris

69 you


----------



## Tiggersmith

farley2708 said:


> this is my neice Iskra
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=pi...tbnh=177&tbnw=113&start=0&ndsp=30&tx=58&ty=86
> 
> on her merc she has I5K4A


must be a foreign plate cos it aint british?


----------



## rbj*rbj

mate sent me a pic of A5TRA today in Sutton Coldfield

I have seen quite a few myself though
There is RR08 and RR09 PET on some Rolls Royce's near here
C4RLO on a Mini
A3 on an A3 in London (not on test!)
ANd many more


----------



## rbj*rbj

Tiggersmith said:


> must be a foreign plate cos it aint british?


Maybe 15KRA?

I actually know of her through friends!
:argie::argie::argie:
lol


----------



## PeanuckleJive

DR52 UMS

Appealed to me because I'm a drummer :thumb:


----------



## salim

F4 kka


----------



## adf27

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this but the DVLA allowed it so whatever:

I saw T2 0RGY :lol:


----------



## sevenfourate

Very slick considering the nature of the business:


----------



## Bigstuff

P1 KEY on a transit towing a caravan full of dags


----------



## Shariain




----------



## evanhartshorne

Best one I have ever seen was PEN15

This was owned (not sure if he still does) by Steve Paris ex bike racer, ex truck racer and motogp commentator


----------



## chisai

Spotted AK47 again yesterday on a Lexus RX


----------



## PugIain

I saw one of those silly land rover girl things earlier, I'm sure the number plate was EEE 555.
Probably makes sense to someone.


----------



## furby-123

a guy i know has 98v and 99v on his cars, the one i want is fur8y but probably wont ever get it

and a few m3 plates iv seen, m3ogrr springs to mind


----------



## evobaz

Saw a Porsche Cayenne yesterday with a great plate on it.

MAP 1T


----------



## bigbadjay

X 9ete

But the 9 was like a P but back to front.0

My obscure fathers.

Also - ALVA G - a guy made a plate up on a bright yellow porsche convertable, with the real plate underneath......


----------



## msv

best 1 i'v seen was on an audi A4 in wetherby JU 51 COQ


----------



## CGRD




----------



## theshrew

Years ago a lady was known to be a hooker / escort or whatever. 

Anyway she used to drive a bright red VW Corrado pretty nice motor actually her No plate was H1 Shy or something like that it always gave me a chuckle when I saw her drive past


----------



## zsdom

KRY 848Y

On a smart car today


----------



## floydlloyd

I have seen local M's with M5 0 YEA and M3 0 YEA. Sweet plates.


----------



## herbiedacious

I've just seen a follically challenged chap getting out of a new Xk8 with the reg:
** CBL. 
So the North East has its own Cueball!


----------



## chipuk

Years and years ago I saw BAD 80Y - which I thought was good.

When I first got my Integra, I was looking at getting "TYP3 R" but it was £7k!


----------



## Bartl

M l200


----------



## Michael_McL

CL10 HB on a renault clio


----------



## bigbadjay

ROBBEDX

Focus RS hmmm


----------



## rob_vrs

'CO5 1 CAN' on a m3 e92, my favourite saying too


----------



## admg1

Bigstuff said:


> P1 KEY on a transit towing a caravan full of dags


Believe it or not but that plate is actually on a bright orange Bentley continental.


----------



## evobaz

Shariain said:


>


That picture is in today's Scottish Sun newspaper


----------



## DW58

*BBC - Why do people still buy personalised number plates?*



> Motoring journalist Quentin Willson says plates fall into two distinct groups. "The number plate market is polarised between the cheesiest, chosen by people with the literary sensibilities of vampire bats, and those that look really quite good, hide the age of your car and can look really quite classic."





> Andrew Martin, in the New Statesman, mulls the paradox of buying personalised plates, then hiding behind blacked out windows.


----------



## Bristle Hound

1 AL on a red Ferrari 355 Convertable :argie:

Looked like a sunny day car :thumb:


----------



## CGRD

Saw 'HU11 YOB' today on a Corsa VXR, made me laugh 😋


----------



## R5 MEE

Recently saw R30 TWO Sat in traffic heading for the M6 southbound


----------



## DMH-01

Saw E3 BOW on a Hyundai i10 and 135 DAN on a 135i today.


----------



## Jammy J

Ive got a thing for names atm, how sad. Got a few ive taken, will need to post them.


----------



## FAHD H

2 BE on an Aston Martin Vanquish
NOT 2 B on a Range Rover Vogue.
F4HD H on my BMW
BI6 UP J on an Old 3 door Sierra Cosworth


----------



## CGRD

TRY 99S on a Volvo

Must own a ice cream shop ??


----------



## deano93tid

Dave KG said:


> P1 NTS - owned by a publican
> 
> K1 NGS - most expensive number plate, sold for near quarter of a million
> 
> I would really like the number plate D4VES (Dave's), but its too expensive and also already bought...
> 
> Parish, these plates are hilarious! :lol:


I thought Boss was the most expensive at nearly half a million - BO55

My plate is MR 03ANO which my friends find amusing and take the **** with other variations of what it could say.


----------



## deano93tid

I saw B16 PAY on a Bentley GT earlier - BIG PAY

Lucky *******


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Saw this on a Golf R today.


----------



## PeteT

admg1 said:


> Believe it or not but that plate is actually on a bright orange Bentley continental.


According to My Car Check P1 KEY is on a blue Bentley Continental GTC. Wonder if it's taxed and insured?


----------



## deano93tid

I have actually seen that bentley about it's near me somewhere and the guy does not look like a pikey lol. 

A guy in a quashqai type car cut in front of me and his plate was CU59NNT how apt.


----------



## trailertrash

I have B14 ABW on my Vectra. 814 being my last 3 and ABW my initials.
I wouldn't part with it for anything now.


----------



## DMH-01

CL10 GEM - on a white Clio.


----------



## Kerr

HE11 LOL on an Insignia. 

Not a private plate but I thought it was a bit interesting.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Funniest i've seen recently was 
V14 GRA on a beemer


----------



## Shariain

S10EXY on a Lamborghini Gallardo. And it was


----------



## Xploit

Family friend has 

5AM

SAM 1

DA1SY


----------



## angel1449

saw a new jag xk with plate P45 CHO for pyscho the way it was spaced and wa letters where


----------



## Jammy J

Jodies


----------



## Kerr

I think I might organise a group buy at work after seeing a plate for sale.

SHT 805S


----------



## herbiedacious

I spotted CL10 OCD on the DVLA website. I wonder who will end up with that one!


----------



## WEIR_SJ

Not sure if anyone else has posted it...

WH 05 HAT

On a plumbers van!


----------



## evobaz

Pinched from a mate on facebook.

I take it she doesn't swallow?


----------



## Maverick_vRS

What part of lesbia is she from?


----------



## CGRD

Not massively impressive but this one made me smile the other day, 

HU11 YOB on a Corsa VXR 

One of many I assume lol


----------



## Blueberry

CGRD said:


> Not massively impressive but this one made me smile the other day,
> 
> HU11 YOB on a Corsa VXR
> 
> One of many I assume lol


Lol that's my home town


----------



## SBM

Many years ago I saw Paul Daniels in a red Ferrari in White City - MAG1C..

I also saw a Bright yellow roller a few years ago which had - A110W ME

There is also a Range Rover all black with black windows and the reg is - 
B1 5NOW.... can't imagine what they do for a living!:lol:

Lastly about 1 year ago I saw a new Black RR Phantom being driven by a young Asian guy and the reg was S1NGH. I checked it out and at that time it was the most expensive plate in the UK at nearly £300K..

Cheers
Ben


----------



## jbhoo

FAHD H said:


> 2 BE on an Aston Martin Vanquish
> NOT 2 B on a Range Rover Vogue.
> F4HD H on my BMW
> BI6 UP J on an Old 3 door Sierra Cosworth


The 2 be and not 2 b are owned by the same fella often she them parked together on his drive in Chelsea


----------



## jbhoo

My initials are JB and I grew up in a village called Hoo so I have j8HOO as a plate only cost £250 from dvla
My mate snowy had EV0 5NOW on his Evo 8 
My uncle jimmy jones has K1NEL ( his catchphrase )


----------



## Jammy J

evobaz said:


> Pinched from a mate on facebook.
> 
> I take it she doesn't swallow?


I find that embarrassing. Why anyone would drive around with that sort of plate...


----------



## herbiedacious

Cheaper than retention l suppose:


----------



## evobaz

Seen one at Centre Parcs on Friday and it had to be a Geordie. It had a couple of black lines/dots just like below.

Y-1-MAN


----------



## p3asa

Saw this the other day when out for a meal.


----------



## TRN Ent

There's SF11 ERE on a van round here named Sphere something.
Also was followed by an Aston Martin the other day, don't see many round here, it overtook me... A57ON M it was spaced, that's got to be the best plate I've seen yet.
Tom.


----------



## G.P

AA 3 -


----------



## CGRD

I regularly see 'BBB 3' on a Bentley.


----------



## CGRD

HRH 2 ... On a green Mazda 2 !

UK tax payers must be able to do better than that surely


----------



## Glaschu

BUS 1B on an old Mondeo...


----------



## DOBE




----------



## Glaschu




----------



## p3asa

Weee fud

Brilliant.


----------



## DW58

That's a word I haven't seen/heard used in a vey long time :lol:


----------



## DOBE

Glaschu said:


>


A couple of fuds.


----------



## WarrenJ

ML55AMG on a ML55 AMG


----------



## DW58

I'm not a big fan of this thread, but I saw a plate today on a white Audi Q7 which I just had to share ... ... ... I wonder if one of DW's own was in Elgin today?

*C** UEY​*
I didn't actually take note of the numbers as the vehicle came toward me, but the letters were etched on my mind.


----------



## dirt666

I have seen lG07 You on skoda Octavia VRs today


----------



## moono16v

M155 PVC! is the best ive seen and no she wasnt nice at all!!


----------



## DMH-01

Saw D1RTY on a Black Bentley Continental GT yesterday.


----------



## james_death

B10 PSY... Think its the Coroners car at the Hospital Mortuary....


----------



## R7KY D

Saw O 5 on a Nissan Micra the other night M25 

Plate worth more than the car ?


----------



## Captain Peanut

There have been a few near me recently:

Black Nissan GTR - N15 MOS
Black Bentley - CA55 SHH
AM V12 Vantage - V12 VTG


----------



## James Bagguley

I have seen R 8 POO round here on a Megane (rate is local vernacular for right) 
And i saw BAD 13OY on a Merc in Skipton about 20 years ago.


----------



## Mattwilko92

I saw Dizzee Rascals Range Rover in London last year.


----------



## David.S

seen
pms1
Heard BMW has. W444XED


----------



## chisai

Seen a Land Rover/Range Rover today..... AR15OLE


----------



## Glaschu

There's a blue TVR Tuscan with W33 NOB....


----------



## evobaz

chisai said:


> Seen a Land Rover/Range Rover today..... AR15OLE


There's a picture of that on this thread somewhere.



Glaschu said:


> There's a blue TVR Tuscan with W33 NOB....


Thats from the Falkirk area and belongs to a guy I used to work with. I think there may be a picture of it one here too.


----------



## Spoony

I took a jog from work last week and jogged past 1 OWN on a range. Pretty cool lol.


----------



## Skimask

I remember many years ago, I saw one plate that was memorable.

A45KYN

Just ...lol


----------



## Derekh929

PAN1C on driving intructors car


----------



## Mattwilko92

Cant remember the exact plate but I also saw something along the lines of H3R1ON on a lambo going through Trafalgar Square.


----------



## PugIain

Mattwilko92 said:


> Cant remember the exact plate but I also saw something along the lines of H3R1ON on a lambo going through Trafalgar Square.


They must own this place, and obviously get confused with letters and numbers?
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g187870-d275959-Reviews-Locanda_Herion-Venice_Veneto.html


----------



## nick.s

Just seen this on the book of face:


----------



## nick.s

David.S said:


> seen
> pms1
> Heard BMW has. W444XED


They did  Mark who owns Autobrite has it on his 640d


----------



## Captain Peanut

Regularly see a Renault Clio Williams with the plate ACL 10W


----------



## bazzlem

H11ASL - I had a wee chuckle at that...looks like Hi ASL? The older members probably know what ASL means online lol


----------



## bazzlem

Glaschu said:


>


I seen that on the M8 in Glasgow some months ago, brilliant plate lol


----------



## Kerr

BRU 2L

On a Range Rover.


----------



## chefy

JAG1 96N on my 96 XJS - plate came with the car when I bought it(only just over 1 week ago) Not my thing really - most likely sell it !


----------



## Guest

I've seen 1wok on a take away van tonight.


----------



## jonny finger

seen C0O4CAR "COOL CAR" on a orange jag xkr in cardiff
and my mates father has A113ERT "Albert"


----------



## Azonto

Saw this in chingford today 









Also saw WHO 1 on a Clio the other day


----------



## Samba1360

The wife's car


----------



## 20vKarlos

We have a Clio sport up the road with CL10 MUG!

Currently there's an RS4 for-sale with V85 MPG spaced V8 5MPG


----------



## milner3226

I know Coventry coach firm Harry Shaw have 3 coaches with Kov 1, Kov 2 and Kov 3. The coach with Kov 1 on is the "VIP" coach which takes the Coventry City players to away games.

Edit:
Here is a picture of Kov 1


----------



## Will_G

Not trawling through the thread to see if it's there already but I was behind a jeep the other day with A11 FUD and in the dealers bit at the bottom said "welcome on the back seat"


----------



## Paintguy

I saw a BMW the other day wearing *THE 1*. Must be worth a few bob!

We also had a car through the other day that was a pen stroke away from genius: *SH11 KFC*. I was so tempted to go out with a black marker pen but I doubt management would have seen the funny side


----------



## should_do_more

Saw an Audi with H8 which was pretty good.


----------



## Kerr

Will_G said:


> Not trawling through the thread to see if it's there already but I was behind a jeep the other day with A11 FUD and in the dealers bit at the bottom said "welcome on the back seat"


Seen that the other day.

Also seen this in Aberdeen on an old rusty Merc van a while back. A1 FUD


----------



## Poohbore

I saw 3E today in Newport outside Homebase


----------



## jenks

Quite appropriate for here, I saw W4X DJ just outside Burton upon Trent.

No signs on the van so don't know if its a detailer.


----------



## G.P




----------



## Kerr

NE11 SON on a Range Rover in Aberdeen tonight.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Theres been a bagged Up! at several shows with A 10W UP


----------



## DMH-01

Saw BMW 123D earlier.


----------



## Toma

On a vw bug X 13ug x


----------



## Kerr

They must be the manager.

No idea what's up with my phone. I'm getting horrible glare in the dark.


----------



## nogrille

HE11 TWO on a Rangie tonight


----------



## Hercs74

I saw the following reg today LSP 476 Coincidence or is it a fellow OCD. Was on a dark coloured BMW. Possibly a 6 series but was tanking it past me at the time. Only had enough time to clock the reg and BMW badge.....


----------



## evobaz

Hercs74 said:


> I saw the following reg today LSP 476 Coincidence or is it a fellow OCD. Was on a dark coloured BMW. Possibly a 6 series but was tanking it past me at the time. Only had enough time to clock the reg and BMW badge.....


was it nice and shiney?


----------



## Hercs74

It was quite..!!! But was very clean ....!!!


----------



## herbiedacious

Ocd bmw? Check me out (and the boot badge) My initials are JB by the way.


----------



## TRN Ent

Saw PUD1E on a Freelander yesterday, maybe he likes cats, thought it was funny anyway.
Tom.


----------



## Kerr

DOC 999 in a Volvo. 

Why do Doctors all seem to have Volvos or Saabs?


----------



## Bristle Hound

B1 LLY on a black Audi S7 :thumb:


----------



## G.P




----------



## Kerr

Seen a wee blonde driving a Mini with the plate W33 SLG on it this morning. 

I could only draw one conclusion from that and wondered why?


----------



## ncd

Was taking the dog for a walk earlier and saw MU57UNG on a... mustang :thumbup:


----------



## Method Man

Saw *GS1* on a Rolls Royce Phantom LWB yesterday in Leicester when I was doing the road test part of my CBT.

The plate alone was £259,000 back in 2005.

Dunno who owns it?


----------



## focustjohn

In southport there was an AMG SL Mercedes with platE M1

I wouldn't lie to think how much it was lol not seen the car recently though


----------



## CGRD

WE11 TUF on a Mercedes of some description (not up on my mercs)


----------



## Moggytom

pi nup on a range rover in preston


----------



## mac1459

A8 on a Audi A8.


----------



## chr15rey

Just seen GT86 BYE


----------



## Aero

chr15rey said:


> Just seen GT86 BYE


Was it black? GT06 BYE is on a GT86.


----------



## Kerr

Aero said:


> Was it black? GT06 BYE is on a GT86.


That would make sense.

Looks like the guy has a dot in the middle of the 0 to appear as an 8.


----------



## angel1449

was behind this


----------



## chr15rey

Yeah it was GT06 BYE, was filling up at Morrison's in Coventry


----------



## JimboRRS

Here's my 5.0 XK, shame the engine's not just 300cc bigger!!


----------



## nichol4s

Wish I took a picture of it but 

F1 ANJ


----------



## S22TUW

W33 COW on a white audi a3 :lol: and W33 FUD on a conv a4


----------



## Bean592

Don't know if it's been mentioned already but the Mayer of Barnsley's plate is:

THE 1

And I think he also ownes:

THE 2

Must be worth a bob or 2


----------



## wilsor13

I know a guy with a few good ones:

Y4BBA
D4BBA
4DO
L4FTR

Old boss had a good collection too:
NOR1E on his old arnage
NOR1P on his GT speed
64YLE on his wifes GTC
LOU151A on his Range Rover (daughter)
FAB10D on retention for his son
N4NNA on his mums car
J111OPY on his range rover
MB56LAS on his old S class
CL55OOS on an old CLS

Have also seen: 

B4NTR 

HUS1L


----------



## chr15rey

Shamelessly copied from Facebook, 2 girls 1 van!


----------



## evobaz

S22TUW said:


> W33 COW on a white audi a3 :lol: and W33 FUD on a conv a4


Already posted on here but relevant due to your post, a friend has W33 NOB on his TVR


----------



## beardboy

Saw a white VW Beetle (new shape) with stripes just off the M4 at Bath yesterday with the plate;

A H07 FOX

Driven by a large, long haired male - was expecting a lovely young lady, but was sorely disappointed.


----------



## Kerr




----------



## G.P




----------



## MEH4N

saw 1 MB on an old slk today, must be worth more than the car itself.


----------



## Willows-dad

Saw a new jag xj today with WAX 13 and I looked very clean indeed. Anyone here come into a few quid?


----------



## jbenekeorr

There's a Ford Fiesta near me driven by an old couple with the registration *M6*

Must be worth more than their house!

Also spotted an Audi S4 with the reg *S4 OOF* :lol:


----------



## Moggytom

spotted an b7 rs4 with rs54 omg


----------



## evobaz

jbenekeorr said:


> There's a Ford Fiesta near me driven by an old couple with the registration *M6*
> 
> Must be worth more than their house!
> :


I've seen a Range Rover near me with M4 as the reg. Now that BMW have a 4 series that plate's gotta be worth a few bob.

I know a guy who has an Evo 9 and his plate is EVO 1X:argie:


----------



## TJenkos

evobaz said:


> I've seen a Range Rover near me with M4 as the reg. Now that BMW have a 4 series that plate's gotta be worth a few bob.


I'd imagine that plate doesn't need the BMW M4 to assist in its value, probably worth more than an M4 will cost...


----------



## Beancounter

Saw this when I came out of the office late the other night......made me laugh as it's the area that my office is in too.


----------



## Kerr

Seen this on another site.


----------



## Jim_964

Not exact but close enough...


----------



## id_doug

Jim_964 said:


> Not exact but close enough...


What is that meant to say?....


----------



## DW58

id_doug said:


> What is that meant to say?....


Ditto - haven't got a clue


----------



## p3asa

Surely Yellow?


----------



## Jammy J

Yellow. Quite obvious I thought. Seen P33 USY quite a few times. ROLIX on a merc. ORG1 on a X3.


----------



## xJay1337

Mate has a car up at his unit correcting tomorrow

Guy got done for drink driving in 1989... plate is DUI 9 HAHAHHAHA


----------



## Kerr

Some of the plates really are far fetched.

It often seems like a game to guess what they are supposed to say


----------



## DW58

Kerr said:


> Some of the plates really are far fetched.
> 
> It often seems like a game to guess what they are supposed to say


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ryan_W

evobaz said:


> I've seen a Range Rover near me with M4 as the reg. Now that BMW have a 4 series that plate's gotta be worth a few bob.
> 
> I know a guy who has an Evo 9 and his plate is EVO 1X:argie:


Is that on a green Vogue around Elton near Peterborough?...

I saw a 7 Series with MAU1 outside Harrods last weekend (I'm off to Hawaii in August, so it got me excited) haha...

Also saw a nice GTC with A 13 spaced as 'AB', fantastic if they were your initials!


----------



## DW58

How do illegally spaced plates get through MoT tests ... ... ... two possibilities I guess?

Tester ignores them
Owner changes plates for test


----------



## Bero

Kerr said:


> Some of the plates really are far fetched.
> 
> It often seems like a game to guess what they are supposed to say


+1! The yellow Porsche I would never have guessed! If you want a real laugh have a look on Ebay for people with absolutely daft ideas of what their £300 plate says, and the insane valuation they put on it. They must be on glue to think people would really buy their worthless plates.

BRY 417T £14,000
ODH 51K £40,000
Y44 LYM £49,000
WS11 ANE £44,000
MC 333 for £50,000?
UYA 666 for a £100,000?
SA11 DJI £100,000?
JU52 SEE "just dropped the price £25,000" a cinch at £425,000?!

In December I bought:-

BR14 MAR
and
BR14 NMA

My name is Brian Ma** - probably wont make sense to anyone who does not know me/my name.


----------



## DW58

Bero said:


> +1! The yellow Porsche I would never have guessed! If you want a real laugh have a look on Ebay for people with absolutely daft ideas of what their £300 plate says, and the insane valuation they put on it. They must be on glue to think people would really buy their worthless plates.
> 
> BRY 417T £14,000
> ODH 51K £40,000
> Y44 LYM £49,000
> WS11 ANE £44,000
> MC 333 for £50,000?
> UYA 666 for a £100,000?
> SA11 DJI £100,000?
> JU52 SEE "just dropped the price £25,000" a cinch at £425,000?!
> 
> In December I bought:-
> 
> BR14 MAR
> and
> BR14 NMA
> 
> My name is Brian Ma** - probably wont make scene to anyone who does not know me/my name.


Clearly you don't have to be dyslexic but it helps.

I can't make head nor tail of any of the above, why not just set fire to your money?


----------



## Chicane

NAD 1A on a merc

1 AMU (spaced as I AM U) on another merc

BBC 1 on yet another merc!

And there is a girl drives a citroen c2 round our way with S** LUT. Classy!


----------



## Raga

D7UMB - guessing a idiot has got that I see it around my area at times


----------



## G.P

44 RO


----------



## Zetec-al

V6 O YEH

on a silver mk4 golf r32, women driver! Around the High Wycombe area.


----------



## DW58

Zetec-al said:


> V6 O YEH
> 
> on a silver mk4 golf r32, women driver! Around the High Wycombe area.


I think that ought to be re-assigned to Dawn for her Clio V6, it's even her area.


----------



## Zetec-al

Yes it should be!


----------



## Gheezer

Why do these plate companies list plates that are not for sale? Is that not illegal?

I have enquired about two plates back to back from the same company and was told the same excuse that the owner has changed their mind and no longer wishes to sell. Am I really that unlucky?

Gone off the whole idea now


----------



## Bero

Gheezer said:


> Why do these plate companies list plates that are not for sale? Is that not illegal?
> 
> I have enquired about two plates back to back from the same company and was told the same excuse that the owner has changed their mind and no longer wishes to sell. Am I really that unlucky?
> 
> Gone off the whole idea now


All the plate companies are the same. Selling ones available from the DVLA with a big mark-up just for passing it through (and ur hit for the transfer fees...which would not apply if you bought it direct from the dvla) . Listing plates they don't have....never had....and you find the same plates on a number of different sites.

A lot of sites offer 'free valuations' on your plate.....if you read their Ts and Cs they then put the plate up for sale and keep your contact details regardless of your intention with the valuation.


----------



## R7KY D

Interesting because I haven't got a clue what it means


----------



## MA3RC

I saw "B16 BMW" today on a BMW 1 Series, cool plate, wrong car!


----------



## TRN Ent

I saw U P11KEY (That's how it was spaced) on a "Scrap Wanted" Transit pickup the other day, brilliant!


----------



## DW58

TRN Ent said:


> I saw U P11KEY (That's how it was spaced) on a "Scrap Wanted" Transit pickup the other day, brilliant!


It's all very well for such a VRN on their vehicle, but let anyone else dare and it's a scream of racism immediately.


----------



## B17BLG

DW58 said:


> It's all very well for such a VRN on their vehicle, but let anyone else dare and it's a scream of racism immediately.


Pikey isn't racist is it? After all they are the same race?


----------



## DW58

I think you'll find that it is considered offensive.

OED:










Wiki = Pikey


----------



## beachy

I am sure I saw EEE 333 on a mercedes in Cardiff years ago. Checked on the DVLA site recently but nothing came up.


----------



## CLS500Benz

88GB on a Range Rover Sport


----------



## Willows-dad

Saw a white Range Rover the other day near millwall, with the reg F11 XUP. If it wasn't dizzee rascal, then he needs to buy that plate.


----------



## CGRD

beachy said:


> I am sure I saw EEE 333 on a mercedes in Cardiff years ago. Checked on the DVLA site recently but nothing came up.


Apparently that reg is on a Silver 1996 BMW 528i.


----------



## Mattwilko92

I saw 1 LDN yesterday in berkeley square


----------



## Dawesy90

AA 04WES followed this bmw to Shrewsbury ages ago wouldn't mind meeting them as they could have the same name as me


----------



## chr15rey

Just seen 1 DUB on an Aston or a Jag


----------



## jenks

T14 SBO on a tranny van, spaced to read T1 4SBO! WHY????


----------



## Zetec-al

1 BEN on a black Porsche cayenne around wink field/maidenhead today.


----------



## [email protected]

Seen this a few months ago, made me laugh


----------



## Tiggersmith

.....


----------



## Tiggersmith

Dave KG said:


> P1 NTS - owned by a publican
> 
> K1 NGS - most expensive number plate, sold for near quarter of a million
> 
> I would really like the number plate D4VES (Dave's), but its too expensive and also already bought...
> 
> Parish, these plates are hilarious! :lol:


K1NGS is probably about the 10th most expensive now, at the last look F1 was the dearest at £440,000 K1NGS came in at a mere £231,000


----------



## Tiggersmith

focustjohn said:


> In southport there was an AMG SL Mercedes with platE M1
> 
> I wouldn't like to think how much it was lol not seen the car recently though


M1 was £331,500


----------



## ScottHannah

Not sure if it's already been posted but seen a TVR Tuscan with the reg "W33 NOB" 

Well you know what they say about people with big engines lol.


----------



## evobaz

ScottHannah said:


> Not sure if it's already been posted but seen a TVR Tuscan with the reg "W33 NOB"
> 
> Well you know what they say about people with big engines lol.


Yes that one has been mentioned. I Know the owner, he comes from the Falkirk area.


----------



## chr15rey

Seen on Facebook, sewage lorry! :lol:

[URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/chr15rey/media/pooseat_zpsbc4043f0.jpg.html]


----------



## chippy1970

I was behind a sesspit emptying lorry today. Had the number plate V3 POO and a sign on the back saying " follow us on Shi**er" lol


----------



## gti fly

P16 COW on a meat lorry thing


----------



## chr15rey

chippy1970 said:


> I was behind a sesspit emptying lorry today. Had the number plate V3 POO and a sign on the back saying " follow us on Shi**er" lol


Twitter has some funny names on it like Severn Trent water @s*water  (fill in blank)


----------



## UncleGurn

Thought you guys would like this


----------



## Christian6984

Could be keith lemons car?....:lol:


----------



## Jim_964




----------



## WAZ92

Quality page. Lol made me chuckle.


----------



## allenk4

Texas

Refers to the Constitutional Amendment...Right to Bear Arms


----------



## MA3RC

I saw F1 FER on a Ferrari 360 today, looked pretty cool


----------



## xJay1337

A friend has bought C6 NNT and i saw AUD 1 on a brand new MQB platform A3 yesterday.


----------



## j3ggo

http://recombu.com/cars/articles/news/end-of-the-road-for-british-number-plates


----------



## Chrissyp83

Back in the early 90's my mum ordered a new BM 325i convertible and also ordered the following no. plate

*PEN 15* ... yet had the 5 made to look more like an S. My dad who was a copper at the time was erm ... lets say not impressed!


----------



## Kerr

Chrissyp83 said:


> Back in the early 90's my mum ordered a new BM 325i convertible and also ordered the following no. plate
> 
> *PEN 15* ... yet had the 5 made to look more like an S. My dad who was a copper at the time was erm ... lets say not impressed!


PEN 1S is a plate and famously owned by Steve Parish.


----------



## Chrissyp83

Kerr said:


> PEN 1S is a plate and famously owned by Steve Parish.


Ah cool. think my mum was gutted she sold PEN 15, she saw it for sale a few years back and was worth a fair few ££££, can not remember the figure so will not hazard a guess. Dread to think how much PEN 1S would be worth


----------



## Mattwilko92




----------



## steve1975

years ago i kept seeing a bentley with A 9 NOB with a " just after the 9 :lol:
and a couple i know drive 2 cars with 4 cof and 4 kof on them :thumb:


----------



## K.M

I saw two cars in the gym carpark this afternoon parked some distance apart:

4 MBS

6 MBS

I'm assuming they're either company plates or someway connected... just strange they were parked so far apart


----------



## K.M

Also saw two other cars in convoy not so long ago - a Rolls Royce Ghost V12 and Mitsubishi Shogun LBW with the plates AU1 and 1AU


----------



## Cookies

K.M said:


> Also saw two other cars in convoy not so long ago - a Rolls Royce Ghost V12 and Mitsubishi Shogun LBW with the plates AU1 and 1AU


That's Goldfinger's registration number!!!!!


----------



## richardaudi0

A chap in the next village to me, who owns a frozen food warehouse, has a yellow Reliant Robin with Del Boy graphics but also has a Bentley with the registration DEL 80Y!


----------



## Kiashuma

I saw R333 TWO on a mk4 Golf r32 the other week, thought it was quite cool.


----------



## j3ggo

Cookies said:


> That's Goldfinger's registration number!!!!!


Apparently they are gold bullion dealers. I know of the owner through someone I know. The shogun is for safety.


----------



## K.M

j3ggo said:


> Apparently they are gold bullion dealers. I know of the owner through someone I know. The shogun is for safety.


Very likely. I live in the Jewellery Quarter of Birmingham city centre and there are - as you can imagine - lots of bullion shops.

It's very common to see a Rolls Royce... Mercedes SLS AMG... Bentley etc parked outside. Needless-to-say I enjoy my walks :thumb:


----------



## K.M

Cookies said:


> That's Goldfinger's registration number!!!!!


Never noticed that before! Thats some Mastermind level knowledge right there ha-ha!


----------



## DW58

This was parked in front of me at lunch-time today.









There's something a bit fishy if you ask me.


----------



## za.64

just seen a black bentley in burnham bucks, plate read p15 paw.


----------



## Cookies

K.M said:


> Never noticed that before! Thats some Mastermind level knowledge right there ha-ha!


Cheers - I'm a bit of a James Bond nut..... Goldfinger is my favourite bond movie.

Does that get me off the hook at all?? Lol...

Cooks


----------



## polac5397

just been passed by new white r8 with plate W0003H


----------



## mirdif64

Seen P999 NAB a few times recently.
Oddly enough, coming from the general direction of the local plod shop.


----------



## mirdif64

evobaz said:


> Already posted on here but relevant due to your post, a friend has W33 NOB on his TVR


Saw this one recently, either he's called Douglas or a reference to his four legged friend.


----------



## Zetec-al

I saw '700' on a porsche about an hour ago, near Princess Risborough going toward Aylesburys


----------



## Mini devil

My boss has m3 lob on his e46 m3 track car, His dad has a plate for sale ATM which is lam 136 which when printed can look like Lambo  and than on his Lamborghini countach he has the plate lam443. 

Think these are pretty interesting!


----------



## R7KY D

I had to double take this one tonight and I just had to get behind him to get this picture

Ladies and Gentlemen I give you possibly the biggest Spurs fan I have ever seen


----------



## Alan W

Round the corner from me is 8 MA, 9 DA and M1 FEE, all in the same household! :doublesho

Also in Glasgow city centre is MAR 101 (MAR10 1) on a white Porsche Cayman 981. 

Alan W


----------



## K.M

Was going through some photos on my phone last night and came across this one from back in Feb 2013!


----------



## Bero

Mini devil said:


> His dad has a plate for sale ATM which is lam 136 which when printed can look like Lambo


That's been for sale for years for £11-16,000 depending where you look.....and will be for sale for the rest of time it that price!


----------



## K.M

K.M said:


> Was going through some photos on my phone last night and came across this one from back in Feb 2013!


*EDIT:* I thought that the plate on the RR may belong to the infamous 'Lord Aleem' as I thought I spotted it while watching one of his reviews of the Rolls Royce Wraith and at the end of the video you can see the plate registered to a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S. However it turns out the plate on the Porsche - now registered to his Mothers RR - is 8OSS not the BO55 on the first picture.


----------



## j3ggo

I saw 1 VW near Wrexham yesterday on a Scirocco


----------



## RPC

Driving instructor in leeds - PA55 LAD


----------



## MEH4N

K.M said:


> *EDIT:* I thought that the plate on the RR may belong to the infamous 'Lord Aleem' as I thought I spotted it while watching one of his reviews of the Rolls Royce Wraith and at the end of the video you can see the plate registered to a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S. However it turns out the plate on the Porsche - now registered to his Mothers RR - is 8OSS not the BO55 on the first picture.


That Aleem guy has some nice cars and plates. Seeing his mothers car close up the plate is 805S. Even his scirocco which looks like 1 BOY is 1 BDY. Still nice plates to have, apparently he has 18OY too.


----------



## K.M

RPC said:


> Driving instructor in leeds - PA55 LAD


I think I've seen this driving about! Seem to remember chuckling to myself


----------



## K.M

MEH4N said:


> That Aleem guy has some nice cars and plates. Seeing his mothers car close up the plate is 805S. Even his scirocco which looks like 1 BOY is 1 BDY. Still nice plates to have, apparently he has 18OY too.


Yea, I recently stumbled upon his YouTube channel and just got carried away watching videos! A car garage to die for!

15 x Rolls Royce (Phantom droptops, Phantom Coupes, Ghosts etc..) , 2 x Aventador Roasters (one of which was detailed by someone on here the other day), 2 x G-Wagons, Ferraris, Bentleys etc.... a detailers wet dream!

His Dad owns Platinum Executive Travel (PET) in Birmingham hiring super / executive cars


----------



## MEH4N

K.M said:


> Yea, I recently stumbled upon his YouTube channel and just got carried away watching videos! A car garage to die for!
> 
> 15 x Rolls Royce (Phantom droptops, Phantom Coupes, Ghosts etc..) , 2 x Aventador Roasters (one of which was detailed by someone on here the other day), 2 x G-Wagons, Ferraris, Bentleys etc.... a detailers wet dream!
> 
> Him Dad owns Platinum Executive Travel (PET) in Birmingham hiring super / executive cars


Poor kid gets hated on quite a bit but what do you expect when you get to drive those cars at his age. I suppose most people are jealous. Id love to visit PET HQ when its finished being built.


----------



## chunkytfg

One of the Motorcycle club racers who races with the same club as my team has the plate B10NDE on a white mere sprinter.


----------



## CGRD

R222 LAS on a Mazda RX8 ... anyone on here ?


----------



## K.M

I saw '8 R' on a red new shaped Range Rover Sports 11 Jun 14 in the Jewellery Quarter of Birmingham. Bet that cost a fair few quid!


----------



## Bero

I seen W4STE today on a Range Rover, was parked next to a couple private refuse lorries, assume the boss was checking on progress.

The same company has MR B1N on a waste truck.


----------



## Spoony

Not a plate but grant Henderson tankers have the web address www.wemovesh.it lol


----------



## Kerr

Just seen a black Range Rover in Aberdeen with the plate S63. 

Perfect for someone on here.


----------



## Bero

Kerr said:


> Just seen a black Range Rover in Aberdeen with the plate S63.
> 
> Perfect for someone on here.


I think it might be perfect for someone on here's ex-boss' car 

I've never seen it going about. I wonder if it was on a Merc before.


----------



## wayneo01

Here is one my and my gf seen driving back from london


----------



## N16k_W

Just saw a red VW Polo driving into a fire station with the reg N555 NAW.

Made me chuckle!


----------



## pantypoos

There's a white van that drives around Rugby with the number plate RAC 15M


----------



## MagpieRH

Massively oversized Overfinch Range Rover with the plate 'D 11END' - just needed a bit of tape to make it more accurate


----------



## griffin1907

I was behind a Cayenne Turbo S the other week sporting the plate P1 ATO.

Yeah it was him cos I'd just been having a chat with him


----------



## j3ggo

Saw this yesterday

SH17


----------



## Kerr

I noticed W33 LEE on an older red Audi A3.


----------



## milner3226

I saw "R8 OMG X" on a white R8 earlier this week on the way to work.


----------



## evobaz

milner3226 said:


> I saw "R8 OMG X" on a white R8 earlier this week on the way to work.


Wonder if he gets pulled by the plod for the spacing?


----------



## milner3226

evobaz said:


> Wonder if he gets pulled by the plod for the spacing?


I did think that. Although just lately I'd imagine the police would be pulling people over all the time for these kind of offences. Illegally spaced number plates seem abit of a craze at the minute.


----------



## Bristle Hound

On a black 5 door Golf GTI yesterday

STE 80Y (Ste boy) :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182

Winner


----------



## polac5397

not sure id have it but made me laugh " w21nka" used to be on a Porsche jeep


----------



## Daffy

Not sure if this has been spotted and cannot be ar5ed to go through 175 pages but there is an Evoque in Bracknell, unfortunately in white, but has a plate worth more than the car by quite some. Plate is 10 VE or as it reads on the car lOVE


----------



## Bero

I seen an A4/A6 with AUD1 number plate this weekend...but it does not appear to be showing up on a car check


----------



## chr15rey

Seen transit today OXY93N & a 6 SERIES BMW T33HTH, guess they were a dentist?


----------



## xJay1337

I saw someone with an Audi A3

It was something like TH04 MOS or something like that... basically it was meant to say Thomas S but all I could read was "****"


----------



## Clancy

Worked on a guys house with a v12 vanquish with goodbye as the plate


----------



## CaptainKirk95

A local Porsche Cayenne has the number plate RED 666 must be worth an absolute fortune


----------



## transtek

CaptainKirk95 said:


> A local Porsche Cayenne has the number plate RED 666 must be worth an absolute fortune


Yep, but you probably have to sell your soul to satan to get it!:thumb:


----------



## goRt

Had a macca pass me with fas7a as the plate, just in time to get done by the speed camera I'd slowed for!


----------



## Starburst

A friend of mine has *CL10 OMG* on his RS Clio.


----------



## lejenko

I've seen a few one I liked was v80 osh (v8 0osh) which was on a v8 vanquish. Seems to be on a merc sl500 now. The missus bought me V18 UKE for the s5. She is fully fledged wife material


----------



## Andy-P

Bero said:


> I seen an A4/A6 with AUD1 number plate this weekend...but it does not appear to be showing up on a car check


----------



## Sutty 90

I've seen EX L0SER on a old range rover round my way.

Sutty.


----------



## Clancy

Lost the photo as my phone broke but seen an audi s6 the other week with the plate "v8 wet "


----------



## Tomm

Saw 41 KO on a black mercedes today.


----------



## Bero

Andy-P said:


>


Very nice, was it yours?



Bero said:


> I seen an A4/A6 with AUD1 number plate this weekend...but it does not appear to be showing up on a car check


I see it's showing up as an RS7 now.


----------



## Humpers

This is mine


----------



## Simz

My brother in law has FJ05HHS on his van, does anybody agree it clearly says JOSH!!!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Simz said:


> My brother in law has FJ05HHS on his van, does anybody agree it clearly says JOSH!!!!!


Nope, can't see it myself.


----------



## Simz

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nope, can't see it myself.


Thats what i thought, i mean F JO5H HS if you squint


----------



## pooma

Bero said:


> I seen an A4/A6 with AUD1 number plate this weekend...but it does not appear to be showing up on a car check





Andy-P said:


>


Saw this plate a couple of days ago, just outside Durham.


----------



## K.M

Coming out of work today I saw '1 CEO' on a black BMW 7 series.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## 182_Blue

Clancy said:


> Lost the photo as my phone broke but seen an audi s6 the other week with the plate "v8 wet "


It comes back as a 2.4 A6 SE.


----------



## Uncle_Ben

34DD on an Aston near me, also YO02 BED on a mattress company van up the road.


----------



## B17BLG

Clancy said:


> Worked on a guys house with a v12 vanquish with goodbye as the plate


Although mine came with the car from factory it's not a million miles away


----------



## Clancy

Shaun said:


> It comes back as a 2.4 A6 SE.


Well, it had an s6 badge and that plate :lol:


----------



## Clancy

B17BLG said:


> Although mine came with the car from factory it's not a million miles away


That's cool :thumb: especially as a standard plate


----------



## Sutty 90

Great standard plate on the astra. Wonder how much it's worth?

Sutty.


----------



## R B Customs

I see this one quite often. it's on quite a nice BMW ///M something-or-other (sorry, not into BM's! ) but I'm not really sure what the plate is. doesn't seem to add up.


----------



## pooma

^^^
Only thing I can see that may be resembling is OOO LOOK


----------



## R B Customs

pooma said:


> ^^^
> Only thing I can see that may be resembling is OOO LOOK


oh, sorry - I probably wasn't clear. I see it says 'ooo look' it's just I don't know which characters it has been made up from. I used to use the castrol magnatec oil selector to look up reg plates but it's stopped working recently; at the time I couldn't figure out what the characters were that made it up.


----------



## 20vKarlos

R B Customs said:


> oh, sorry - I probably wasn't clear. I see it says 'ooo look' it's just I don't know which characters it has been made up from. I used to use the castrol magnatec oil selector to look up reg plates but it's stopped working recently; at the time I couldn't figure out what the characters were that made it up.


OOO 188K

BMW 640D M Sport 
BHP - 308
Registered - 31/12/13


----------



## M400BHP

i have T111 FAB for the company TW FAB,
M400BHP on my escort cosworth
EUI 717 on the mondeo
did used to own R5KCK which was on my Focus RS but both now sold.
also have G500 ONC on my sierra which was issued from factory and is a decent reg


----------



## Jack

I seen K38 ABS (Kebabs) on a Merc yesterday, outside a take away.


----------



## RaceGlazer

I saw 47 VD in my village last week - why ???


----------



## Simz

RaceGlazer said:


> I saw 47 VD in my village last week - why ???


Val Doonican


----------



## JBirchy

Chap on our industrial estate has a new Range Rover with the Reg '4 A' - looks ace.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## chr15rey

Shamelessly stolen from Facebook


----------



## PaulaJayne

A6 UAE

On an Audi A6 sat on my drive.


----------



## No04BLE

One going around Aberdeen A1 FUD always have a chuckle to myself when I see it.


----------



## Kerr

No04BLE said:


> One going around Aberdeen A1 FUD always have a chuckle to myself when I see it.


I pictured that on a very old Mercedes van a few years ago in Aberdeen.

There is also A11 FUD on a black 4x4. Think it's a Hyundai Santa Fe


----------



## Sutty 90

Saw a 3 series today, think it was anyway I can't remember!, with the reg plate 5 OAP. Made me smile anyway!

Sutty


----------



## Bartl

Picture stollen from elite car care.


----------



## ac427

GA51 EAK - On plumbers van. There was an American one 0Turds

UG07 FAR.

The DVLA did release BA11 SAC


----------



## martin.breslin

This may have already been posted, but in Donny on a Rover, I think we've all seen it


----------



## PaulaJayne

martin.breslin said:


> This may have already been posted, but in Donny on a Rover, I think we've all seen it


Does it smoke a bit on start up?


----------



## Bero

chr15rey said:


> Shamelessly stolen from Facebook


Winder if it's fake? I'd be very surprised an NHS plate being mis-spaced. As RU51 CKK does not show up as on a vehicle.



No04BLE said:


> One going around Aberdeen A1 FUD always have a chuckle to myself when I see it.


You seen W1 NGE as well?


----------



## No04BLE

No not seen that but if I did I would of looked for something close to that for my girlfriend lol. I have NO04 BLE closet I could find to my last name.


----------



## kev1609

sorry if this has been posted before...

I few years ago I was in a rush to get home to the Highlands and whilst passing Glasgow I was overtaken by and green Porsche with the reg G111LTY

Some clever positioning of the mounting screws and it read GUILTY

Haven't seen a more fitting plate since


----------



## scoobyboy1

Mate had this on his Impreza Type R!! Had a few Evo owners put the thumbs up!! Hate Evo


Always loved these pair parked up on Chelsea embankment!!


----------



## Lsmcdti

A THUG -mondeo st


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

My sister has SA53 AXX to go on her new (to her) MINI Clubman Cooper S

It's spaced legally for now but I wonder how long it'll last haha.

A few more locally

PA55 LAD another driving school to go with PA57 YET locally. Driving instructors have a sense of humour round here.

A20 MKV on a Mk5 Golf GTI

R30 DAU on a Mk5 Golf R32 (for those who don't speak Welsh, Dau is 2, so R30 two...)

Living on Anglesey or in Welsh Ynys Mon there are loads of MON plates around.

I was gutted I let go a few nice plates in my time, if I'd transferred them in be very well off indeed :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

I remember seeing a megane, if I recall correctly, with SL07 HLY - I don't think it was a private plate, more of a coincidence. He was driving very very slowly lol...

Cooks


----------



## Pittsy

Look carefully at the bike :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Haha that's excellent


----------



## ninja250r

In Australia there is a plate with "male genitalia p word"

The police have taken him to court several times. He won against the government services and police because it's on legal documents he can have it. He will be the only swear word allowed on Aussie plates ever. 

You try and make your own plate with the online plate creator which was by the RTA and you cannot make naughty words thanks to him.


----------



## Bero

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> My sister has SA53 AXX to go on her new (to her) MINI Clubman Cooper S


What is that supposed to be?! Even mis-spaced I cant see anything! :lol:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Sasha xx is what it's meant to say SA53A XX 

It looks quite good on the plate tbf and she paid £500 for it. There are some questionable Sasha plates for sale for much more than that so considering that I thought it was quite good


----------



## Bero

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Sasha xx is what it's meant to say SA53A XX
> 
> It looks quite good on the plate tbf and she paid £500 for it. There are some questionable Sasha plates for sale for much more than that so considering that I thought it was quite good


:lol: Since you went to the effort of writing "MINI Clubman Cooper S" but not her name I assumed it was car related.

I have a couple BR14 plates on retention so I cant pick on her too much. :lol:

Brian


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention her name haha 

I still have N8 SGJ (my initials) and N9 EMA (the Boss' name only she has 2 M's but ya know, can't have everything)

I also have because I'm very very sad MEY 911 on retention for the Porker. EY being a local Anglesey registration. I came very close to buying 9 SGJ at auction a while back but I decided not to bother as it went for too much.


----------



## Bristle Hound

http://www.ridelust.com/10-funniest-personalized-plate-fails/


----------



## hobbs182

Bought for my 21st
Jake H


----------



## Simz

My brother in law has HJ05HHS for anyone named Josh who is interested????


----------



## Poohbore

After getting made redundant last month? I've gone freelance and have set up SEGO Consultancy Limited. I managed to get SE60 CON for the car. Also got a .COM domain name.


----------



## 50spence

E1 bay


----------



## Harry_p

My Mrs bought me one I found and liked for my 30th birthday, because I'm a bit of a car geek apparently...










Would look better with a slight don't adjustment or dodgy screw to close the 2 into a lower case e but most people seem to get what it means.


----------



## Poohbore

Going into Cardiff this morning was GA 55 NOT adorning a black Tesla !


----------



## newshy.jn

My megane RE10 OCD


----------



## richardaudi0

DEL 80Y (Bel Boy) on a Bentley whose owner also has a yellow Reliant Robin van livered up like Del Boy's Reliant
BR10 NYG (Briony G) on a Mini Clubman


----------



## chummy325

bmw 7 series ATE OLF


----------



## PugIain

Poohbore said:


> Going into Cardiff this morning was GA 55 NOT


must have been a Bristol City fan...


----------



## Alex_225

I just bought my mum a private plate for Christmas

Wont mean a lot to most people AM04 DLM but that's my dad's initials and my mums initials. We lost my dad 10 years ago so though she'd like it.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Just put this on the 208


----------



## angel1449

not a massive fan of the car at all but that plate is fantastic on it


----------



## Alex_225

I put this on the CLS at the weekend.

I have X666 ALX on my Megane 225 which I got for my 21st birthday.

Well my little girl is named Roxie so in 15 or so years she can have this on her first car....










For now though the CLS rocks enough to carry it off


----------



## derekmca

*Hi*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=45230&stc=1&d=1454704356 
Used to Read S9 000PS until old bill demanded it be changed to current format


----------



## pee

nick_mcuk said:


> Just put this on the 208


Wonder how long it will take for pc plod to pull you for the spacing. It does look cool though


----------



## David_W

richardaudi0 said:


> DEL 80Y (Bel Boy) on a Bentley whose owner also has a yellow Reliant Robin van livered up like Del Boy's Reliant


I'm fairly certain DEL 80Y used to be on the Reliant Robin, which I used to see in Bedfordshire


----------



## nick_mcuk

pee said:


> Wonder how long it will take for pc plod to pull you for the spacing. It does look cool though


Dunno I went past a number of plod cars yesterday and not one glance...I have actually put standard font plates on there now...spacing is the same but for some reason it doesnt look as mega obvious.

Had the plate on the Jeep for a while now and never had any issues....even had a copper say he liked the plate


----------



## Natalie

Saw a 16 plate on Friday morning.


----------



## pee

nick_mcuk said:


> Dunno I went past a number of plod cars yesterday and not one glance...I have actually put standard font plates on there now...spacing is the same but for some reason it doesnt look as mega obvious.
> 
> Had the plate on the Jeep for a while now and never had any issues....even had a copper say he liked the plate


Fair enough


----------



## David_W

Natalie said:


> Saw a 16 plate on Friday morning.


I'm sure you don't need me to point out that it is impossible to bring a vehicle into use on a 16 plate before 1 March.

Possibilities include:


16 plate on the vehicle, vehicle being driven on trade plates
16 plate on the vehicle, vehicle not yet registered for road use
single letter prefix 16 plate
Northern Ireland IG plate
someone who has a V750 certificate of entitlement for a 16 plate putting the plate on a vehicle without applying the registration to the vehicle
tampered plate (screw head job etc.)


----------



## Natalie

It was on trade plates lol still had a 16 plate on it though. Was being driven from the PDI place near the docks.
Also saw a few 65 plates before they came out last year.

But well done on not coming across condescending in the slightest


----------



## David_W

Natalie said:


> It was on trade plates lol still had a 16 plate on it though. Was being driven from the PDI place near the docks.
> Also saw a few 65 plates before they came out last year.
> 
> But well done on not coming across condescending in the slightest


I guess you see quite a lot of vehicles with no plates or no road legal plates being driven on trade plates as you are near the docks. I'd thank you for your post, but can't find how - maybe I don't have enough posts to do so.

We see various unusual vehicles on the roads near here, as I live about four miles from the Millbrook test track. You see quite a few vehicles with no badges covered in disruptive patterning which are obviously prototypes heading to or from Millbrook.


----------



## simpsons !

On this bad boy.


----------



## Tomm

I like a nice plate. 

Saw a vito/viano on the M25 with "1 BNZ" and there is a chap just a few roads away from me with an AutoGlym Mercedes with the reg "WAX 1T"


----------



## S7ephen j

Best one I have seen is..... "SO" looks awesome in real life.
I believe it is a plate that was first used for the Scottish Office :thumb:


----------



## Mowbs

S0 is the Lord Provost for Edinburgh's car. Our one in Aberdeen has RG0

Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Looking at my Uncles if i was to start a detailing buisiness B16 Wax


----------



## LewisChadwick7

a lad near me used to have B19 NOB on his old vauxhall nova with a red top conversion :lol:


----------



## Bean592

LewisChadwick7 said:


> a lad near me used to have B19 NOB on his old vauxhall nova with a red top conversion :lol:


I know the lad that had this too, he's had a few red top/ C20LET novas and Corsa's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeManDan

Not as good as all the previously listed ones but I liked them.

Simpson Yellow Nissan Juke with the number plate ending with DOH.

My Metro ending in TWP which means Stupid in Welsh. I tend to get called that a bit for having the Metro


----------



## richardaudi0

W1 GGY – Audi Cabriolet, Flitwick, Bedfordshire, yesterday


----------



## Cookies

EEJ 1T - on a grey Audi RS6 in Holywood, County Down. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minimiller

v12 wtf on a lambo
r34 gtr on of course a skyline
n07 tax on a range rover
p60 day on I think a jaguar

Saw on at Japfest it was R8008R so it looked like boob no sure it was real but hey ho lol


----------



## Rayaan

Saw a Corsa on FB with the following plate:

YA14FFS

Caption was "When she's fit but underage" 

Didn't get it at first but when I did, I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## MagpieRH

51 GMA on a smart looking Merc AMG GT. Turns out one of the lads from Sigma (DJ Duo for anyone wondering) who lives nearby :thumb:


----------



## Smanderson117

Saw an Audi R8 with the plate "I WRK" 

(I work) haha, thought it was cheekily braggadocious as some orange headed man in charge of a lot of nukes might say


----------



## baxlin

PA55 RTB

On the 'Round the Bend' driving school Fiesta


----------



## TRN Ent

HAS H 247 on a German registered SUV on my way home from work.


----------



## Jack R

Just followed ARE 80Y though town which was on a black merc, also locally is X 1UKE and BEN 1 

I used to own M4 WAX which was on my VW caddy, wish I'd kept that plate now.


----------



## MA3RC

What's the chances this plate costs more than the car?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aero

MA3RC said:


> What's the chances this plate costs more than the car?!


Yep considerably more, sold for £8400 (not including fees) in 1999.


----------



## 121DOM

Bought this for a laugh when retired last year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Saw this in Belfast on Sunday 









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Saw another range rover on Wednesday in Holywood with SMY7H on the plate. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mirdif64

Saw H34 RTS in Elgin.
Wonder which team he supports ?


----------



## youngwangie

Going back a few years Vauxhall Frontera in Manchester 7wat .was about for 6month ish. Not sure if they moved or was told to Change it


----------



## evobaz

mirdif64 said:


> Saw H34 RTS in Elgin.
> Wonder which team he supports ?


Pretty sure that's owned by my mates uncle and yes....their all Jambos.


----------



## steelghost

My favourite was a Seat Toledo (the good looking saloon one with the V5 engine) up the road from me when I lived Aldershot way - V5 CYA


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Bean592 said:


> I know the lad that had this too, he's had a few red top/ C20LET novas and Corsa's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


aye that's him! :thumb: not seen that plate for a while and when i checked on it it wasn't registered to anything atm


----------

